# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Knocking on Heaven's Door [IC]

## 3SecondCultist

*Knocking on Heaven's Door*



_"The problem with the world is not that there is evil, but that there is good. Otherwise, who would care?"_

*The Summons*

When the call comes, there is no mistaking it; a carnelian-limned doorway cuts through space, full of promise and the dark. Across worlds and planes, six such gateways stand ajar, waiting for the chosen champions to walk through them. The call is not simply expected... it is _awaited_. It is not the sort of summons that you can ignore lightly, for all six know well who has sent for you.

You emerge on the other side of the portal into a realm of tempests. The air scalds your skin upon contact, and there is a burning smell on the conflux of fell winds. Roiling storm clouds fill the distance in all directions, illuminated not by terrestrial lightning but miles-long lashes of hellfire. The howling winds that whip about you sound more like screams than anything else. Through the haze, you catch fleeting glimpses of an endless crimson void, which would be enough to tell you on its own where you are if you did not already know your destination: Nessus, the deepest and Ninth Layer of Hell. The Pit, the lowest point in the entirety of Lower Plane.

Yet those of you more familiar with the home of the greatest devils in the multiverse look about and find no sign of the telltale endless plains, no plunging scar tissue of canyons and caverns. Instead, the six of you stand atop a landing of glass-smooth obsidian. Behind you stand the same gates, this time writ twice as large, formed from the very same stone and carved with shimmering sigils. Each gate - of which there are four - appears to be linked to a bridge that leads towards a central platform at least fifty feet in diameter. For a moment, it seems as though the platform is in shadow before you realize that it is in fact the top of a spire of black stone that extends down into the churning clouds, far beyond your sight. What's more, the spire's summit is not bare of ornamentation. Several titanic rings run concentrically around the tower; the entire edifice gives the impression of some kind of unholy construct. Every inch of the surface is covered in runes both minuscule and immense.

And there, awaiting your arrival in resplendent regalia, is the Lord of the Nine Hells. Asmodeus stands thirteen feet tall, with lustrous dark skin and black hair. Though his features are handsome, you cannot quite put a finger on why. His red eyes shine with infernal power, and a pair of small sharp horns crown his head. He wears fine red and black robes studded with black diamonds and fiery rubies, and he carries a rod seemingly made of a single carved ruby that shines with the power of Hell. He is not alone, either; arrayed behind him is a pair of armored erinyes in glittering raiment, as well as a winged and robed figure and what appears to be some kind of pleasure devil, chained to a burning harp at least nine feet tall. They all watch your approach with naked interest, though their eyes flicker between you and your host. 

"Thank you, friends," says the First Devil as he breaks the silence, "for arriving promptly at the appointed hour. Some of you may not be acquainted, so if you would allow us, we would make the necessary introductions." He walks among you, indicating each assembled member of your troupe as he speaks your name.

"Solomon, the Butcher of Hope. Cassiopia, Heirophant Arcane. Obsun, Disciple of the Dragon Queen. Kaulesh, the Master Wordsmith. Astioch, High Prophet of Worms. And of course Roian, our own Most Faithful Champion. Well met, all, on such an auspicious day." To those of you who have never met him, you are surprised to note that Asmodeus' voice possesses a genuine, almost human warmth to it. When he says 'well met', he really does seem to mean it.

"As several of you are already aware, we are standing on the culmination of several centuries of work. Our truces with the demon lords, the Stygian Peace, all of it has been leading to this. Today, the forces of Hell move to raze the greatest heavenly bastion in all of existence. Our ambition is to bring about the fall of Mount Celestia. And the six of you will the instrument of our greatest working: the destruction of its pillars, the seven archangels themselves."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Please arrive in whatever order you think works best, and we'll get this scene going. Two more questions to consider as you write your opening posts: 

1) What were you doing immediately before the Lord of Hells called and summoned you here?

2) Asmodeus' features shift to mimic the form of whatever - or whoever - pleases the character most. What does his face look like to your character? Why do you think he looks like that?

----------


## MikelaC1

Walking through the door is a human woman, and even among the beauties that epic people consort with, she would stand out. Beautiful gold hair and glittering, almost ice blue eyes. and a more than generous figure. Her cloak is decorated with magical sigils, all centered around the symbol of Glasya. The first noticeable thing about the woman is unlike most high level people, she is not covered in a Christmas Tree of magical items, in fact, she has only a cloak, a periapt (which seems to glow with an inner green fire), and a small jeweled circlet nestled in that blonde hair. But the same magical sight reveals a dazzling array of buffs of all kinds on her, almost too many to count. Her hands currently hold two beakers with some unknown liquid in them, those who are familiar with the arcane arts would guess she was working on an experiment of some kind. To her eyes, Asmodeus seems to flicker back and forth between male and female, attractive in either form. 

She curtsies as she enters Thank you for including me in this venture Lord Asmodeus. I hope to provide service in accordance with the importance of this mission. Turning to the group she introduces herself I am Cassiopia as Lord Asmodeus said, and my talents are those of arcane blasting, divine blasting and healing....and if we ever have call to talk our way out of something, I can do a pretty good job of that.

----------


## Taelas

"*... and I go now, to the side of our Lord and Master!*" Roian shouts to the assemblage before him, as he turns to walk through the crimson doorway that had appeared behind him as he gave his speech. He is followed by the faint sound of cheers as he crosses over onto the lowest level of the Nine Hells. The priest isn't entirely sure where the temple he had just left even was; only that he had arrived there earlier that day to speak to the faithful. A distasteful task, but occasionally necessary; he had accomplished it with his usual skill. The end was a bit abrupt, but the nature of his leaving would more than make up for it.

The middle-aged man is dressed in a sharp blue uniform, though anyone with the ability to see through illusions realizes it is a glamer, as he is actually clad in a full suit of mithral plate armor. He carries a massive warhammer, with the haft through a small sheath on his back, and across it, a large steel shield. He looks like an ordinary human, aside from that he is more than twice the height of the average man. This is also an illusion, as he has been physically transformed by several potent spells. But the illusion is of his true self, so anyone with the ability to see through such transformations and the illusions both would only see the difference in height. He stands just as tall as Asmodeus.

He carries himself with a presence, one that is second only to that of the Archfiend in front of them. This is a man used to giving orders and having them be obeyed.

As he walks forward, he looks around curiously, studying the environment they are in. This is not a place he has been before, so it intrigues him.

He bows when Asmodeus introduces him. "*Master,*" he acknowledges, seemingly taking the friendly demeanor of the Lord of Lies in stride. To him, Asmodeus appears as he believes the Archfiend should; he has yet to realize that it is precisely the same visage as the first depiction he ever encountered of Asmodeus while studying as a youth. He pointedly ignores the erinyes flanking Prince of Evil. He gives a cursory glance that lingers on the one chained to the harp, and one a bit longer on the robed figure, trying to see if he recognizes either of them.

He smiles a tight, restrained smile when Asmodeus announces their mission.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Would Roian recognize the seven archangels? In case it's required...
Knowledge (religion): (1d20+27)[*43*] or 
Knowledge (the planes): (1d20+9)[*25*]

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon smirked as the Eladrin before him attempted to manifest a spell, which promptly fizzled, the puzzled look upon the celestial's face was the last thing it saw as the rod in his hand shifted and took on the form of a grim battle-axe, it's teeth growing as if a chain became alive, and began moving slowly like a predatory snake.

He swung the axe head with a flourish, as if he had just drawn the weapon, and then bought it down with the finality of the celestial's death. 

It was grisly work, but the torture was important, he chuckled as he recalled the Eladrin's face when he began killing the hostages, it was like it's mind couldn't comprehend the act fully, like...he was still lying, as the warm blood made his hands sticky. Either way, he got what he needed, the movements of the army for the next coming days, his payers would award him a bonus no doubt, which he would scorn. He didn't need their pitiful coin, if he did, he would have taken it. If they couldn't stop these Eladrin's, why in the nine would he be beholden to them?

Stupid mortals he thought, as the door began to manifest behind him. 

"God damned time" he muttered to himself, and several of the celestials whose life was still teetering on the edge. He turned around, while wiping his axehead clean of blood, with another flourish, and the press of a button, the axe became a Rod again, tossing it into the air and catching it, Solomon checked himself and stepped through the Gate. 

As he stepped through, the buckler on his arm lept off, flying around the place in dips and peaks, like it had wings that were too small. A sharp whistle, and the buckler came back to him, he frowned, but took everything in stride, none of this was a surprise. 

As they turned to regard the others, and at the sudden presence of the Lord of Nine, his buckler quaked, and hid behind him like a terrified imp. Solomon slowly regarded the others, to include the devils at the center, especially _Lord Asmodeus_. 

He had never met a greater God before, plenty of god gods, sure. Demigods, Quasi deities, and Exarch's, but never one such as this. He was close to meeting _Pelor_ once, the Burning Hate. He almost became a worshiper of that one, but the pressure upon his mind was too much, and the very thing that forced him to kneel, and worship, let him stand and refuse the Divine's presence. He knew what could happen here, but he also....couldn't not. 

He nodded to the Greater Deity, a show of respect, not as much as the literal God deserved, for he could easily smite him and tear his soul asunder, but...well, he summoned him here, so....he figured he wouldn't.

His gaze lingered on the troupe of devils, they were an....odd assortment, this being did not need protection, so why the Erinyes? And then the others, maybe a scribe of some kind? And.....who knows, and so he stopped caring. Turning to the others he nodded to Cassiopia, she was powerful in the arts of spell casting, he could sense her, and the others....they were all spell casters, only the two were divine. He almost spat at the thought, the others were a combination. He would have to be careful if he was going to be working with them, though, he didn't think his abilities would be too much of an issue for them. 

He did not say his name again, for the Lord of Lies just did, and who can beat that introduction? He simply nodded to the others, he does however, have a question *"And just how are we to do that, exactly?"* It was flippant, it was.....just not as respectful as the others may have expected. 

Solomon found it weird that the Lord of Lies looked.....similar, what was it? Something he couldn't quite put his thumb on.....his face almost looked like his reflection. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Knowledge checks on the Hebdomad
*k.planes* - (1d20+24)[*44*]
*k.religion* - (1d20+24)[*27*]

Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 17 
*Effects:* SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Divine Interference 30ft aura DC 25+spell level, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayTongues 1/1/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 3/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/day

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

_'That's the motherloving lord of all hells god damn this is a dumb bad dumb idea why why me why my oh dam-'_ Obsun breaks his litany of thoughts to bow before the First Devil, his eyes flicking to the ground before he could catch a solid glimpse. *"I thank you for your courtesy, my lord, and only hope to prove myself worthy of your thought and attention."* He bows low again and keeps his face downward, avoiding the countenance of Asmodeus as he stands and casts his eyes about to see who else is gathered. _No one important, looks like. Fine. Let's get this started._ 

He glanced back over his shoulder to see if the portal was still open, whether those assembled could see the heavy moon hang over waves, could hear the crash of the ocean on the rocks, smell the campire and left over dinner and lingering aroma of wine. _'Not too late to back out...'_ He thinks and shakes his head. _'Dumb. Like you could escape this. Maybe she will still be there by the time I get back.'_

*Spoiler*
Show

He was with someone special on what he assumes will be his last date.

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*






Astioch stood in the midst of the temple, the iron tinged stench of blood all around him. Bodies littered the pews and the altar ahead but the pale skinned winged demon's face showed no hint of joy or happiness. *"Where is the Lady Zarina..."* he growled at the broken remains of a Priest of Heironius, predictably the corpse (the end of Astioch's executioner mace was still wedged in his head) said nothing. Astioch screamed out in frsutration. He had left the steaming jungles Lemoriax (the 8th Layer) to come here to this Temple as agents had informed him that Lady Zarina (one of the slayers of Kyuss) had been here, but upon arriving he had found she had moved on already, departing to Celestia to speak with Raziel, one of the Hebdomad. In his anger he had then slaughtered all in the Temple to try ad garner the attention of an agent of the Celestial realms but, sadly for them, none had been forthcoming. The appearance of the door behind him, wreathed in red fire made him pause and approach it before with a smile he stepped through having identified it, but not before he readied for a trap. Then confidently, still splattered in some blood he stepped through...

The Great Lord of the 9 Asmodeus sat in his throne, the creature's face with high arched cheecks, dark hair (ignoring the horns) and purplish eyes he resembled a scion of the ancient holy city of Kuluth-Mar. Astioch offered a respectful nod, He had met priests of the Lord of the 9 and even though he worshipped the fallen Kyuss could feel the power emanating from the Lord of the Nine. *"Greetings Asmodeus, Archduke of the Nine, why you have summoned me here?"* At the explanation of their mission to raid Celestia Astioch grinned revealing sharply pointed teeth. *"Ah, this interests me. There are several who I seek, the Archangel Raziel has information on them and I would speak with this angel before pluck free his feathered wings and cast him down. If I can do that then I shall join this Pact."*

Noticing the others for almost the first time he offered a slow salute to Roian, a high priest he had encountered in the outer planes before and a grin at Obusn, who he had also been aware through Dragotha's scions and offspring. The others were more unfamiliar to him, although the man (Solomon) made him uneasy as if there was an itch he could not scratch. At the woman's words he licked his lips, wishing that he had some of his old appetites still within. But he nodded to Cassiopia, *"I am Astioch, a servant of Kyuss, I wish to see the 7 heavens burn to ash and tear the hearts from the Hebdomad."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*HPs* 269 / 269

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, defelct 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, (1d8+10)[*14*])

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: N/A

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

----------


## CozJa

The grey hall felt emptier than usual, with the occasional students taking notes or just staring idly into nothingness, but that didn't stop Kaulesh from going on with his work. 

"As you can see by those examples, a simple action in the fabric of multispace can resonate on different planes, but what changes is how this action is transmitted to the other planes. According to Ralkesh'tak of the Sensorium, every plane has different traits, and those are the result of a different language 'spoken' by the multiverse itself when it manifests a plane. If that's correct, than every action must transalte itself in the language of each plane, but..."

His words are interrupted by the screams of three students standing on the far left of the room, when an intimidating portal opens unexpectedly, at least for the others: Kaulesh closes his book, cancels the writing on the board and starts walking toward the portal.

"Ms. Hedark, I believe my leave will start earlier than expected..." He says to a Tiefling in the room, than turns and walks into the portal. 
The Truenamer enters with expectancy, believeing that this is the start of a long walk, maybe the most important he ever took. 

(...)

On the other side, The Powerful Asmodeus waits for him, and the other members of this group. 

As he look at the Great Lord, he find it difficult to concentrate on his features, as marvelous glyphs continually appear around its eyes and coalesce back into his the mouth. They seem to tell an incredible, while terrible tale, but Kaulesh can't pick up exactly what tale it may be. Strangely enough, when the Great Lord speaks, all of the glyphs warp briefly, and the tale seems clearer, but it still rests in the back of the Illumian's mind, impossible to grasp completely. 

"I am honored by your call, oh Great Lord, and I'm eager to know how you expect us to act."

As he looks around, some of the faces tell him of familiar tales: that of one of the greatest agents of Entropy, that of one whose fealty is fickle as the fortunes of those buying it, and that of a proud servant of the Great Lord itself. 
_"We may be an... interesting group."_ Thinks the Illumian, while his Sigils react to the runes carved on the titanic rings, constantly changing colors from a bright white to a hazy purple.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Something approaching scorn enters Asmodeus' face. "You will pass unseen, infiltrating the secret places above, and snuff out the Hebdomad one by one. Fret not, for our time in this place has not been idle. We would never send you alone." With that, the Lord of Lies extends clawed red hands as though to encompass everything around you; the platform, the gates, the rings. Yet as he does so, you notice the worst of the hellfire tempests beneath the platform begin to abate. The distant howls gradually soften and die as the clouds first thin and then fray, before breaking apart entirely.

Initially, you see no difference in the vastness of the rippling dark that stretches out from the spire. In the moments after your eyes adjust, however, you start to pick out movement. Then you realize that what lies below the tower is not a storm: it is a vast host, rank after rank marching from the horizon with no end in sight. Thousands of companies of merregon occupy the rocky plains of Nessus, their plate and pikes looking black under a bleak, ruddy sun. Winged figures wreathed in flames - pit fiends - stand at the heads of the legions, barking orders as they direct the merregon closer to the base of the citadel. Other silhouettes flit through the fell air, which some of you pick out as squadrons of armored erinyes. They are not the only shadows in flight, either: what looks like several chunks of Nessus itself float through the firmament, blood-covered boulders the size of great wyrms bristling with infernal fortifications and siege weaponry. Eerie lights gleam from behind their crenellations.

Even if you had a fortnight, you would not be able to count the number of fiends that the Lord of the Hells has assembled.

"From the moment that the so-called 'benevolent' gods cast us down, they have sought to change us, to redeem us. Always forgiving their wayward sibling, despite our having strayed from their paradise." There can be no mistaking the fire in the eyes of the Prince of Hell as he turns his gaze towards the empty sky. "*But we did nothing wrong.* We were the only ones who did not lose our nerve! No, friends, we spit on their forgiveness; we loathe their redemption. To reach a hand down to someone, they need to be beneath you! And *we are beneath NOBODY!*"

Another flick of Asmodeus' hand, and each of you feels a faint hum around your bodies. The runes on the rings begin to glow brighter. "You ask how this will be done? We will open the doors for you. We will keep the eyes of Heaven on us, an army of our very own to distract Zaphkiel while you make your way into their homes, into their gardens and palaces and monasteries. We will shroud you from their sight until it is too late to stop you. The greatest champions of the proud, of those who thought they could *teach US a lesson*... you will cast them down, and when they fall, they will not be replaced. Not this time. You see, Mount Celestia is the Hebdomad, and the Hebdomad is Celestia. One cannot exist without the other."

"Be swift,"  says the Devil, "be merciless. Kill the seven; we will take care of the rest."

*Spoiler: The Seven Mounting Heavens of Celestia*
Show

The following information does not require a check, as it is assumed that your characters would know all of this beforehand (or have been told at some point along your mission).

The Seven Mounting Heavens of Celestia - the realm in which you will soon find yourselves - is the Outer Plane associated with the metaphysical forces of Law and Goodness. It is the land of splendor, where ultimate goodness is realized. The sacred mountain of Celestia rises from the Silver Sea of holy water to incomprehensible heights. Here, justice, kindness, order, celestial grace, and mercy are the rules. Here, watchful eyes hold the ramparts against evil in all its forms. Here, all things are beautiful.

As the name implies, Celestia consists of seven connected planar heavenly realms. In order, they are Lunia, the Silver Heaven; Mercuria, the Golden Heaven; Venya, the Pearly Heaven; Solania, the Crystal Heaven; Mertion, the Platinum Heaven; Jovar, the Glittering Heaven; and Chronias, the Illuminated Heaven. But it is more complicated than that. In a true and very literal sense, Mount Celestia is the promise of betterment and union with the powers of Good and Law for those who prove worthy. So supplicants of every stripe - souls who have passed on from any number of material realms - ascend the layers, one after another, to the ultimate height of the Heavenly City of Yetsira, and from thence into the Illuminated Heaven. 

To ascend the layers of Celestia, one must do two things: one must enter the portal that links a realm to the next, which always lies at the tallest point of the existing layer. However, to find a portal in the first place, supplicants must uncover a hidden personal truth about the nature of goodness or law. This offers the chance for the supplicant to be purged of their flaws and sins, and become a purer and better entity as they approach the threshold. Thus, attaining the pinnacle involves a series of trials during which the supplicant is slowly washed of ideals that do not conform to the plane.

There are, however, rumors of secret, non-spiritual paths taken between the heavens that anyone can cross. If they exist, they are surely well-hidden and likely warded against entry by the Celestial Hebdomad, the council of archangels that rules Mount Celestia.

*Spoiler: The Celestial Hebdomad*
Show

The following information can be unlocked with requisite Knowledge (Planes) checks.

*Spoiler: DC 25*
Show

In the days of creation, when the multiverse still quaked with the aftershocks of birth, the Seven Mounting Heavens of Celestia awaited the mortal souls who would protect and guide the plane as the first archons. Seven blessed martyrs who had sacrificed themselves to the cause of law and goodness emerged upon the young plane with powerful and unique forms - a mandate from Celestia itself that these beings would serve the Seven Heavens as their immortal rulers.

The seven martyrs, or their successors, together form the Celestial Hebdomad, the ruling council of Heaven. Similar to the strict hierarchy that rules the Nine Hells, the Hebdomad governs the affairs of their home plane, supervising the archons beneath them, marshaling the celestial armies when necessary, and leading troops to war against the forces of evil when Zaphkiel, their head, so commands. In stark contrast to the archdevils of Hell, the seven paragons of Celestia (sometimes referred to as "tome archons" by scholars from the Material Plane) are utterly without jealousy, envy, or pride. Plotting and infighting are unimaginable within their ranks, and never have the armies of one celestial paragon marched upon the fortresses of another.

Currently, the seven archangels on Mount Celestia are Barachiel, the Messenger; Domiel, the Mercy-Bringer; Erathaol, the Seer; Pistis Sophia, the Ascetic; Raziel, the Crusader; Sealtiel, the Defender; and finally Zakphiel, the Watcher.

Like Asmodeus in the deepest Hell, Zaphkiel is an ancient ruler shrouded in mystery. It is wrapped in radiant light and bathed in holy power, as though a living extension of the heaven it rules. It is the only one of the original seven martyrs who remains in its position in Celestia - its original six fellows have all perished in the eons since their establishment. As one of the Hebdomad falls, however, another archon somewhere in Celestia usually rises to take its place, instantly assuming the form, rank, and power of the fallen one. Most scholars believe that Zaphkiel alone can promote another archon to the Hebdomad, which may account, along with the exalted nature of the archons, for the complete peace and harmony that prevails among the ruling council.

*Spoiler: DC 32*
Show

Each member of the Hebdomad is an Exalted Good aligned Outsider with the Archon subtype. They all share the basic traits of their type and subtype. Furthermore, all seven of the Celestial Hebdomad have a special ability that brands anyone who has a hand in their deaths. This ability - known as the Indelible Imprint - is well known in the Upper Planes, and is difficult to resist and impossible to remove without the direct intervention of a deity. As soon as one member of the Hebdomad is slain, its killers will be marked.

*Spoiler: DC 40*
Show

Beyond the typical Archon traits and the Indelible Imprint ability, each member of the Hebdomad possesses the power and resources of a peerless adventurer. They were exalted champions of good before ascending to become archangels, and they have retained that strength after their ascension. Each archangel, much like you, has been imbued with a legendary essence that comes directly from Mount Celestia. They will all have unique Paragon Abilities that allow them to match even the most puissant of foes.


*Spoiler: Detect Magic & Spellcraft DC 34*
Show

When Asmodeus touched each of you, he imbued you with some kind of magic. For the first few seconds the spell was in effect it gave off an overwhelming aura of illusion, but right after it was cast the spell energy dissipated from apparent sight. 

Those with the knowledge of magic can tell that all of the magical auras on your items and from your existing spells have been reduced to their lowest intensity. Furthermore, all of your alignments now register as Lawful Good to anyone who can cast Detect Evil, and you are immune to any effect that would read your thoughts. This magic cannot be circumvented outside the direct intervention of a deity.

----------


## Taelas

The army arrayed beneath them surprises even Roian with its immense size, and for a moment, his eyes widen as he tries to take it in. But when he returns his gaze to Asmodeus, he seems to take it in stride. As expected of his patron.

As Asmodeus rants, Roian nods in turn, muttering "*Yeah!*" and "*We'll show them!*" and other verbal agreements with every point the Archfiend makes.

When the Lord of the Nine Hells bestows his veil upon them, Roian is watching with keen interest. The resulting effects makes him examine himself, smiling tightly. He then bows before his god. "*By your command, Master. The Hebdomad will fall!*"

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon's eyes widened as the sheer weight and breadth of the army revealed itself, he had never ever, seen such an army before and for it's purpose, it would _work_.

He smiled, *"This is...acceptable."* he says *"Are we focusing on the weakest, and then going up the list? I'm assuming there is a plan in place..."* as he gestures to the epic army mobilizing below them.

*Spoiler*
Show



Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 17 
*Effects:* SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Divine Interference 30ft aura DC 25+spell level, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayTongues 1/1/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 3/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/day

----------


## MikelaC1

Those high and mighty angels, with all their talk of good, mercy and charity...only to look down on one such as me, with a nary a thought for the orphan girl. It will be good to pay them back, and will be my motivation. 

*Spoiler: Buffs cast once per day*
Show

Greater Mage Armor (extend as 4th)
Superior Resistance
Bite of the Werewolf (persist as 9th)
Shield (persist as 6th)
Shield of Faith (persist as 6th)
Mind Blank
True Seeing
Moment of Prescience
Voice of the Dragon (persisted as 9th)

spell slots used: 4rh, 5tth, 6th (X2), 8th (X2), 9th(X2)//turns used: 7

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch had flinched slightly as the Lord of the 9 had reached out then leaned forward, eyes bright, flames reflecting off the white orbs as he surveys the army of fiends before them. *Magnificent none shall stand in our path.* he mutters as he gazes at the innumerable host trying to even vaguely gauge its numbers.

At the words of Asmodeus and the receipt of his gift he lets out a laugh. *They shall know only terror in their golden halls and blood will flow*. He flexes his hands on the hold of his mace, *I will be your hound in this, but Raziels heart is mine.* he snarls the last. Spittle flying, *His whelps destroyed my master and I know I will tear down theirs.*

Astioch nods to the others, and asks only one question *When do we start and how do we get to the Celestial Realm.*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*HPs* 269 / 269

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, defelct 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, [roll0])

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: N/A

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## CozJa

As the powerful magic from the Great Lord takes effect, Kaulesh realizes that there is really no turning back now. 

He looks at the mighty host assembled below them, pondering the plan of their devious commander, while he listens to his companions words. He found all this eagerness to act somewhat jarring, and is relieved to see how at least Solomon seems to be a bit less zelous.

"We are indeed ready to strike, but I too would like to know if there is a preferred order of attack against the Seven?"

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

The size of the army is too much to take in all at once; Obsun insteads wonders how many Gates they'll need. Or maybe they'll force the planes to be coexistent? Which takes more effort, opening seventeen thousands gates at once or bringing Hell to meet Heaven? Distracted by these thoughts he doesn't really hear what the others are saying. *"Right, yes, let's get those angels."* He says just to say something. _We are all going to die._

----------


## MikelaC1

> "We are indeed ready to strike, is there a preferred order of attack against the Seven?"


Far be it from me to speak on an order that may already be decided, but if it is not, I would suggest whichever member is known most for his planning ability be our first target. The attack of such a horde and the death of one of their own is going to alert them that something major is afoot and by taking out their field general, so to speak, is going to put their planning into a tizzy.

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch looked around at the questions and considered it. *I would want Sealtiel the defender or the weak messenger to avoid spreading the word and to test our joint skills on the weakest of the seven.*
He looks at the Lord flow the Nine, *Will you open a gate for us to the 7 heavens?*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*HPs* 269 / 269

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, defelct 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, [roll0])

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: N/A

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## Taelas

"*Our initial target should be the Seer--Erathaol. They would be the most likely to learn of our attempt, so removing that obstacle immediately makes the most tactical sense.*"

Now that he is not addressing Asmodeus, Roian's voice is commanding, any hint of obsequiousness removed. He looks around at the others with an air of expectation.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

"Eliminating the Seer first _would_ be the most effective route," Asmodeus concurs, giving Roian an approving nod as he does so. The gentle thrumming of the harp can be heard faintly over the endless ranks of marching devils on the fields below, yet the Lord of the Hells pays little mind to either. "Erathaol can predict and offer aid to the others if they are not taken off the board. They reside in Venya, the Pearly Heaven, on the third level of the mountain. Of course, you are free to choose whichever path you wish. One additional word of warning: the Hebdomad are not restricted to their demesnes, just as our archdukes may infiltrate separate layers of this plane. Some of them may seek you out and challenge you on their terms. We trust you all enough to handle yourselves in such cases."

The Archduke of Nessus pauses as the base of the platform begins to quake. The infernal legions have started to drum and stamp their feet, an echoing din that would surely threaten to drown out all distinct conversation were you any closer. Above the bass is the far-off braying of horns and choruses of guttural chants; hideous incantations to powers best left unnamed. Millions of baatezu stand in unison, each legion at the ready spreading outwards from the base of Fortress Nessus. From this height, they are waves on a frozen sea of dark iron.

The energy on each of the rings intensifies even further, the stonework revealing even the most minute of markings. Those of you who are fluent in the languages of the planes recognize not just Infernal, but Celestial and Draconic characters among the never-ending script. A series of deep rumbles are the only warning sign before all four of the bridges that connected you to the gates shudder and snap, volcanic stone tumbling away as each ring begins to spin in place. The platform is illuminated now, and far above your heads gleams the outer silhouette of a new portal, this one brimming with soft snowy light.

"*Prepare yourselves!*" announces Asmodeus. The Prince of Hell holds out both arms fully now as his cloven feet float up from the dais. You have but a few seconds before the doors are opened.

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"A moment then, and then farewell."* Obsun says and rolls his shoulders as large wings unfurl behind him. These are no mere simulacrum or transmutation but genuine dragon wings that shimmer in all the chromatic colors, a sure sign of his favor with Tiamat. He unslings the shield from his back and readies it then beats his wings to start flying towards the heavens gate. As his feet leave the ground he whispers a draconic word of power and vanishes from sight.

*Spoiler*
Show

Obsun will ready his shield as a move action and then use Walk Unseen to turn invisible. He has the following persistent spells and invocations active.


Spells
Invocations

Persistent Blinding Breath
Persistent Positive Energy Aura
Visions of the Future
Magic Vestment (Armor)
Magic Vestment (Shield)
Endure Exposure
Draconic Knowledge
Draconic Toughness
Aura of Flame
Voidsense
Walk Unseen

----------


## MikelaC1

Cassiopia unfurls her own wings, black but more shaped like those of an erinyes as a symbol of her patron Glasya and follows, taking a position behind front liners, ready to provide her usual artillery support

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch grins and taps a thin dark steel rod into his executioner mace that begins to glow a deeper hue of black. Pulling the mace free he spins it experimentally and smiles a dark smile on his pale face. *are we opening a gate into the heart of them? It has been an age since I lasted tasted celestial flesh.* Unfurling his own bay wings he looks at his new companions slipping into a white race stance to help those would fight in melee beside him. Most likely Roian he surmised. 

That said he made ready curious to see if the gate would open straight into the maelstrom of battle or not



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Cast greater might wallop from wand onto executioner mace
Unfurl his wings 

*HPs* 269 / 269

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, defelct 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, [roll0])
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 


Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon smiles and nods, starting to lift off from the ground as ghostly ethereal wings spread out from his back. 

He looks at the others as they 'prepare' and scowls, but leaves it as it is, he will have to deal with the fact they do what they do, tools, to his bloody throne toppling plans.

*Spoiler*
Show



Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 17 
*Effects:* SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Divine Interference 30ft aura DC 25+spell level, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayTongues 1/1/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 3/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/day

----------


## Taelas

Roian also starts flying, his bat-like wings that were covered by an illusion suddenly appearing, as the movement is too much for the illusion to hide. For a brief moment, his entire countenance changes; he looks more like a devil than a man, then he is covered by an illusion once more, only now his wings are included; they are a pure, pristine white, covered in feathers. His face has returned to its human appearance.

"*By your command,*" he states, bowing his head to his deity. Then, when the portal opens, he flies through. His flight is slow and somewhat ungainly, but he keeps to the air well enough.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Roian d'Arche*
Male Lawful Evil Human Fighter 20//Cleric 17/Prestige Paladin of Tyranny 3, *Level* 20, *Init* +7, *HP* 255/235, *DR* 10/magic, 9/good, SR 25, *Speed* fly 20 ft. (average), 20 ft.
*AC* 45, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 42, *Fort* +37, *Ref* +26, *Will* +39, *Base Attack Bonus* +20/+15/+10/+5   
*  +5 unholy greathorn minotaur greathammer*  +45/+45/+40/+35/+30 (3d6+35, 17-20/×4)
*  Claws*  +30/+30 (1d6+11, ×2)
*  Bite*  +25 (1d4+5, ×2)
*  glamered mithral full plate +5*, *  animated heavy steel shield +5* (+14 Armor, +7 Shield, +3 Dex, -1 Size, +5 Deflect, +6 Natural, +1 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 32, Dex 16, Con 22, Int 18, Wis 32, Cha 32
*Condition* Persistent Greater Visage of the Deity: +4 Str, +4 Dex, +2 Con, +4 Int, +2 Cha, flight speed equal to normal speed with average maneuverability, +1 natural armor, Spell Resistance 25, DR 10/magic, acid, cold, electricity and fire resistance 10, immunity to poison, darkvision 60 ft., claw and bite attacks
Persistent Divine Power: +6 enh. bonus to Str, +20 temporary hp, BAB equal to level
Persistent Righteous Might: +4 size bonus to Str, +2 size bonus to Con, +2 enh. bonus to NA
Persistent Righteous Wrath of the Faithful: all allies within 30 ft. at time of casting gain one extra attack at highest BAB (doesn't stack with haste) and +3 morale bonus to melee attack and damage rolls
Persistent Devil's Ego: +4 profane bonus to Cha and change type to outsider
Undetectable Alignment
Persistent Divine Favor: +3 luck bonus to attack and damage rolls
Superior Resistance: +6 resistance bonus to saves
Extended Greater Magic Weapon (+1 unholy greathorn minotaur greathammer)
Extended Magic Vestments x2 (glamered mithral full plate +1, animated steel shield +1)

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*The Invasion*

As you surge upwards, a myriad set of wings buffeting behind you, the rings atop the spire continue to accelerate. The sigils on them are moving too quickly to be legible anymore, becoming gleaming trails against the night. Asmodeus' eyes close - the Devil surrounded by a pulsing aura of coruscating red energy - as the chorus of his armies reaches its pinnacle. The gate is open, and through it, you spy only water and the tell-tale angelic glow of your destination.

You step through the aperture into a realm that is about to be plunged into war.

Despite having flown up to pass through the entryway vertically, you enter into Celestia as though passing through any other door. The skies are clear, telling you that you have certainly passed into dusk's domain. The atmosphere is fairer here, and yet it immediately feels foreign to you; it is an itch beneath your skin that you can't scratch, no matter hard you might try. The gate through which you have emerged hangs suspended in mid-air, some hundred feet or so above a wine-dark sea. There is some working there, a purity to the water that is both ephemeral and ever-present. Those of you well versed in the matters of Mount Celestia know this to be the Sea of Silver, which surrounds the base of the mountain and is composed entirely of holy water. Bathing in it will likely not be beneficial to any of your constitutions.

Your eyes are all drawn forward, beyond where the shimmering waves break on cliffs of white stone, to the gently rising slopes of the Silver Heaven. Lunia, true to its name, is graced by no sun but rather exists beneath an endless wheel of stars. Many of the constellations above are foreign to you, as they have never been seen on any Material Plane. Fields of dancing emerald and lavender cover the base of the mountain, broken up by the faraway fires of the villages that dot Lunia's nightscape. The latter are too distant to make out in any detail, yet you certainly notice the pearlescent citadels that loom on the borders of the Silver Heaven. Each construction is a work of art, graceful buttresses emerging from the rock as though carved into the very bones of the plane. Low curtain walls run for miles, connecting all of the bastions and forming a circle to protect the realm beyond. The archons, it seems, have no patience for unwanted visitors.

Today, that is precisely what they shall receive. The howls of Baator tear apart any illusion of serenity as on your left and right, below you and above you, on all sides at once... countless portals begin to open. To call them 'gates' is inaccurate, as each entranceway is the better part of two hundred feet in diameter. The first objects to emerge are the flying fortresses you spotted hanging over Nessus, each one surrounded by winged forms much like yourselves. As the fiendish ramparts break off from the gates, they trail wakes of crimson mist behind them. Before your eyes, the smoke starts to crystallize, becoming solid and gem-like. All of the apparitions form into hundreds of ruby bridges, upon which march the ranks of Hell's hordes. The bright shadows of the pit fiends surge forward as they lead thousands of their flying kin, an infernal vanguard that none could ever hope to match.

And come to meet them are the defenders of this plane, who have already begun to sound the alarm. Countless motes of living light - which you recognize as lantern archons - erupt from the waves below or descend from the clouds. They do little on their own, yet they appear in far greater numbers than any mortal could ever see. From the shores far away, the terrible chorus of trumpets sound, as hosts of figures rise from Lunia's citadels and take wing over the bays and inlets of the Sea of Silver. Defensive wards are already been woven, massive workings of heavenly magic that will surely hinder the progress of your patron's forces here.

The wroth of Heaven is on its way. Within a minute, the full might of both armies will crash into one another, and the battle will be joined. But with the attentions of the vanguard on the lantern archons, surely the angels will have a decisive advantage.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Now, your goal is to navigate through the upcoming battle as Asmodeus' legions lay siege to Lunia - the base of Mount Celestia - and secretly find your way onto the mountain, while making sure that the devils retain the upper hand. To make things interesting, I am going to run this section of the game as a Skill Challenge. If you don't know what a Skill Challenge is (because like me, you might not have ever played 4E D&D), I invite you to read this link and/or watch this excellent video. Basically, a skill challenge is a way of resolving a long and complex task by using player skills creatively. I as the DM give you a goal and provide obstacles on the way to that goal, and you as players have to use your characters' skills to get out of them. I think the video explains it best.

The gist of the challenge is this: you will need to make it to the shores of Lunia as quickly and quietly as possible, with the knowledge that I will throw obstacles and threats at you. I won't tell you exactly how many or what kind they are in advance, but there *will* be problems that occur during your run. There will be enough challenges that each of you should get to try at least once. Now, normally in a skill challenge, there are a set number of successes and failures. However, in this one it's sort of a race against time - the angels are already on alert and throwing up their defenses, and the longer you take, the more entrenched those defenses will be. In layman's terms, there will be a combat encounter at the end of this road, and its difficulty depends on how many obstacles you fail to overcome in the skill challenge. Failing 0 means that the fight will be a breeze. Fail 1, and it gets a bit harder. Fail 2 or 3, and well... good luck. 

Because this is 3.5 and not 5E, I will also rule that instead of a spell slot being burned for an automatic success, they provide a circumstance bonus to your check equal to the spell's level (from +1 for a 1st level spell slot to +9 for a 9th level, and so on). Major class features can also be burned for a +5 bonus here. Each of you can make your skill check and justify it however you want, although each character can only use a skill once for the entire challenge. For example, Kaulesh can make a Truespeak skill check, but only once. If someone else wanted to make a Truespeak check for a different obstacle, they could also do that. If Cassiopia wanted to burn a 9th level spell slot, she would get a +9 circumstance bonus on her skill check.

*Your first obstacle: all of those pesky lantern archons!* Who is going to deal with them?

----------


## MikelaC1

Cassiopia rises up into the lantern horde, putting her best face forward. We bear important news about this invasion, you deal with the horde while we take this intel to Erathaol

*Spoiler: Skill check, diplomacy*
Show

(d20+50)[*61*]

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon regards the plane and takes in the whole view in stride, the waves of lantern archons was a surprise to be sure, but not a terrible adversary. He pushed forward, as if he were hurrying "Come quickly!" he says to the others, and then moves further out to address the assembling archons, but only close enough to be heard.

*"Thank the Seven!"* he exclaims, putting on a show *"We tried our best! But they came through, we know their plans! Help us escape them so we may help in your defense!!"* he implores [in common]

*Spoiler*
Show


*Bluff* - (1d20+29)[*34*]
+14 vs Arcanists (anything with SLA's or spells) or +10 vs good outsiders
EDIT: adjusted with [email protected] morale to skill checks from bicorn

Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 17 
*Effects:* SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Divine Interference 30ft aura DC 25+spell level, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayTongues 1/1/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 3/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/day

----------


## CozJa

As the cacophonic sounds of the unholy army moving against the heavens themselves start filling the air, Kaulesh looks around and follows his companions. 
He flies behind them with his usual speed, ready to unleash his powers if the situation requires it. 

As they reach the group of Archons, he follows the plan layed out by Cassiopia, nodding silently and looking worriedly behind and below, as Solomon speaks.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show

Kaulesh

*HP's:* 177/177
*AC:* 21
*FF:* 17 *T:* 15 
*Effects:*  Darkvision 60ft; Hide in Plain Sight (Ex); Superior Low-Light Vision; Cold Resistance 10;  Evasion; Overland Flight (11 Hours); Superior Resistance (24h); Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks)

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch flaps through the gate and spirals upwards to take in the view. His cruel eyes take in the distant shore, now obscure by the cloud of lantern cabins flying towards the gray host at his back. He glances upwards at the flying platforms of devilish siege weaponry wishing momentarily that he was on them in the thick of the action

As they approach the wall of lights he follows the host of the others seeking to talk themselves through the cloud of lanterns filling the air like fireflies. *we have urgent news for the commanders of the gates. Let us pass and delay the host, every moment you buy can save countless lives*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Diplomacy (1d20+22)[*37*] +2 morale for various hats from other PCs

*HPs* 269 / 269

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, defelct 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, (1d20+22)[*37*])
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 


Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

_Are these people really trying to bluff past an army of archons?_ Obsun floats near the group as they race to meet with the first defenders.* "If anyone wishes to simply bypass the floating angry torches, come to my voice and I'll cast a spell to transform you to mist. We'll just fly by."* 

*Spoiler*
Show

Obsun will cast Wind Walk on anyone who wants it, which doesn't break his invisibility. But those who aren't invisible and do get Wind Walked could make a Disguise check to be clouds, fog, or vapor.

----------


## Taelas

Roian nods in Obsun's direction, moving to where the voice is coming from. "*I'll take that spell. Wind walk, yes?*" he responds in a soft tone. His blue uniform changes, all color bleaching from it, leaving it just white.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Disguise check to pretend to be a frolicking cloud: (1d20+22)[*29*] (including +10 from _hat of disguise_)

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Several of the orb-shaped entities pause their swirling as Cassiopia approaches them. The hierophant's words seem to cause some disturbance in their ranks, as they break off and hover all about, speaking in hushed voices. Behind you, the hosts of Hell advance, marching from the gates and over Lunia's ocean like an oil spill multiplied on an immense scale. Already the air is filled with the shriek of fire and the beating of wings.

"You bring grim tidings to this realm, so we will hold off the Enemy while you inform the Messenger and the Seer. Fly swiftly on these winds, friends of Celestia."

At Obsun's spell, he and Roian quickly turn into mist, obfuscating your passage further as a smaller group as you pass further along and ahead of the fighting. You are still a considerable distance from the shores - where the Sea of Silver is cloven against the rocks - but you seem in less immediate danger than at the sites of the grand melees. That said, your troubles are just beginning. Even as you start to whisk yourselves forward, you are met with a staggering roar of wind, a gust that carries the promise of a thousand thunderstorms. A pulse of golden energy shimmers in the breeze, and you find that none of you can advance even one inch closer to the mountain.

Meanwhile, waves are beginning to rise, and is it your imagination but are the seaside cliffs getting taller?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

One success down! Diplomacy has now been used in such a way as to bypass the first challenge, and several of you are in Wind Walk form.

*The upcoming obstacle now is: countering the ambient magical defenses of Mount Celestia.*

----------


## CozJa

When the Archons make way for them, Kaulesh follow through without hesitation. 

_"Well done"_ He thinks, looking at Cassiopia _"Really well done..."_

As the group is blocked by the strong winds of Celestia, he looks around, observing how the entire place seem made to stop anything and anyone from advancing. 
But as all things which are made, even those winds can be unmade. 

"Please, let me take care of this."

With great concentration, Kaulesh hovers in the heavens, he recollects himself, then his Illumian sigils start to hum and twist, changing their colors from purple to light blue; and a word is spoken, a whisper in the winds,still it resonates everywhere like a thundering command. 

*"Apos'Ru'ah"*

*Spoiler: Roll*
Show


Rolling a Truespeak check to use Master of the Four Winds and control the winds, forcing them to let us pass. Spending one inspiration point to use Cunning Knowledge and obtain a +12 on the roll.

(1d20+60)[*72*]

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The energy barrier keeping all of you out seems solid to the touch, a physical yet translucent thing keeping you from your goal. As you whirl around trying to find purchase through the ward, the noise of the battle grows in intensity as it slowly catches up to you. The fortresses and ruby bridges continue to advance, a series of highways that the flightless devils march down. Each island serves as a sort of siege tower and ladder all in one, soon-to-be complete roads from the heart of Nessus right to Lunia.

That is if they are able to make it in time. Flights of full-fledged angels have arrived on the scene, and the first blows of Heaven's true forces come raining down on your reinforcements. The erinyes are dying by the hundreds, supine armored forms tumbling out of the air towards the now-churning sea. Under a blanket of stars, you watch your allies start to lose.

It is at that moment that Kaulesh speaks his word of power. The ward breaks like thunder, cracks spiderwebbing out from the central point of his invocation. They run for hundreds of feet in all directions, tributaries of damage leaving enough openings for both you and the devils to pass through. Looking back, however, you see that it will not matter; the armies of Hell are about to be pinned down with no way to move forward. Already the barrier is starting to reconstitute itself at the edges, holy power reknitting the borders of the cracks. If you pass through alone, without the aid of Asmodeus' forces, there will be nobody to draw away the attentions of Heaven.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alright, that's two successes!

*Third obstacle: helping the flying fiends establish a beachhead so that you aren't overwhelmed by angels when you land on Lunia.*

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"That's good enough for us, for now...but a problem later. Keep talking, Wordsmith."* Obsun says, still an invisible voice in the air. *"I'm going to try and keep it from healing."* He says and stays near the energy wall. Reaching out with a clawed hand he swipes at it, sparks flying from the magical interference. One time isn't enough, so he does it again, and again. *"I can do this all day, but a little help would go a long way."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Using Devour Magic to keep the barrier from reforming.

Spellcraft
(1d20+53)[*65*]

23 Ranks
+4 Intelligence
+2 Synergy
+6 Invocation
+2 Aid Another
+2 Morale
+9 Circumstance (9th level spell slot)
+5 Untyped (Truespeak Utterance)

----------


## BelGareth

Sol smiles at Obsun, what an ingenious idea. He floated closer like Obsun, *"I can help"*, he flips a switch on his Mace, turning it into a longspear, and then he _slices_ at the barrier, little magical fractures spanned out from his blows, as if he was draining out the magic directly. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Aid another via his magical draining attacks ability
*Spellcraft* - (1d20+26)[*45*]

Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 17 
*Effects:* SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Divine Interference 30ft aura DC 25+spell level, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayTongues 1/1/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 3/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/day

----------


## CozJa

As the powerful Obsun tries to drain the magical power from the barrier, Kaulesh nods to his words, then utters a simple word of power to stengthen the clearness of his mind. 

*"Nhus'so"*

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Using Universal Aptitude to give a +5 Bonus to the check

----------


## MikelaC1

Cassiopia sees a magic barrier and unloads a greater dispel magic on the creation. 

*Spoiler: Dispel check*
Show

(1d20+20)[*21*]


EDIT: wanker  :Small Furious:

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch looks up at the eryines falling by the hundred and just grins, his dark soul revelling in the carnage, then turning to the barrier he moves to Obsun as the scion of the dragon queen seeks to devour the barrier and Astioch offers some aid

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Spellcraft to assist Obsun (1d20+21)[*41*]

*HPs* 269 / 269

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, defelct 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, (1d20+21)[*41*])
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 


Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The gap in the barrier shudders and screams, a thousand panes of ghostly glass that stubbornly refuse to break. The threshold of golden light barely recedes after Obsun's first swing at it. Whatever energy is sustaining it is enough to regenerate it faster than he can devour it. Thankfully, the chosen servant of Tiamat is not alone in this quest. Both the mace of Solomon and a second word by Kaulesh on either side of the dragonfire champion's claws are enough to blacken and corrode the force, turning whatever powers it had against itself. The cracks in the armor seems to be holding strong for now, and you feel confident that when the Lord of the Hells' armies arrive, the gate will remain open for them.

Looking all around, you see that several of the citadels have altered course, trying for the breach that you have made. Conflagrations of fell flames mark the night, telltale signs that Asmodeus' generals are readying the worst of their devilries. With any luck, they will be ready to make a stand when the time comes. There is no end to Hell's hordes, besides; it seems that Asmodeus will make good on his promise of war. 

Unfortunately, your display of prowess has brought not just the fiends' attention. The trumpet sounds have reached a crescendo, audible even over the rising winds and growing whitecaps. Several scores of winged figures have angled their approach towards you! Some of them bear trumpets, but many carry the dreaded golden bows of solars, the greatest champions of the upper planes. Surely you would prevail in a contest of arms, but there are too many for it to be a simple battle. Such a prolonged skirmish would only conjure more enemies to your side, and your entire secret thrust into Mount Celestia would be for naught. There is but one course: you must find a way to flee, to escape their notice before the solars reach longbow range and loose their deadly arrows.

Obsun and Kaulesh, both possessed of peerless sight and already facing Lunia, are the first to spot a second problem: the shores are indeed rising. What were once mundane cliffs have become sheer walls of stone, immense waves and riptides forming as they are pushed outwards. And it isn't just the outer banks; the entire base of the mountain appears to be slowly ascending.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Okay, you have successfully held the barrier open for long enough! The forces of Hell should be able to advance through now, albeit with some difficulty as you did not directly attack any of Celestia's forces. Still, that's three cleared successes.

*Obstacle four: avoiding the attention of the solar vanguards that are coming your way.*

----------


## MikelaC1

Seeing the approaching solars, Cassiopia whispers to the group, I'll take care of them and the travel, and then I guess we fly up the mountain.
Standing up in dramatic fashion, Cassiopia shouts out, her voice amplified by her bicorn They're over there, hurry and get them
*Spoiler: Bluff*
Show

(1d20+59)[*65*]

As she points to the spot, she tosses a _Delayed Blast Fireball_ to spot, using her metamagic to _maximize_ it (*120* points) and also using _energy substitution_ to turn the bomb into a sonic boom, relying on the fact that no one uses sonic resistance
Once this is done, her next action is to pull out one of her scrolls and casts a _wish_, I wish my entire party transported to the base of Celestia's cliffs

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The gambit works! A number of the angelic group peel off, hearing the hierophant's words magically carried farther than they have any right to be. The subsequent detonation of Cassiopia's spell tears through their ranks, the report of a thunderclap more powerful than any seen on the Material Plane reaching your ears within seconds. While none of the solars fall from the sky, the blast causes most of them to stumble, bleeding from their eardrums. It is safe to say that the distraction has gone as planned.

Several more of the angels, faces full of wroth, are already wheeling towards you when the sorceress pulls out her scroll. The hunters of Heaven draw back their sacred longbows, but you are already gone, transported in an instant away from the battle. The arrows loosed hit naught but air.

As per Cassiopia's wish, you appear a considerable distance away, at the very base of Mount Celestia's cliffs. It is there, alone on this plane for the first time, that you get a good first look at the trouble you face: slowly, inexorably, Lunia is being pulled out of the Sea of Silver by some invisible force beyond your measure. The ring of citadels is the better part of a mile above you already, and entire formations of marble-like rock are erupting from the base of the sea. The roil here is causing titanic amounts of holy water to spray outwards in all directions, the first signs of tsunamis forming out of the lambent depths.

To find a way onto the plane, you must first make it up the cliffs.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm going to rule given the spells spent and the manner in which the action was done that Cassiopia's actions constitute two successes: escaping the vanguard and getting to the base of the mountain. You're at five successes now, nearly there!

*Obstacle six: navigating the shore without being spotted or submerged in a literal sea of holy water.*

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon couldn't deny he was impressed by the magic his allies were waving about, the _Wish_ spell caught him by surprise however, but he accepted it for what it was, a method to getting to their goal. When they appeared at the foot of the mountain, he frowned and observed the ring of citadels far above them. The cliffs, rising inexorably like a sunrise.

*"I can guide us, once Obsun casts their spell, follow me, and pay attention, we don't need to make any mistakes"*

Once turned into mist, he jets off, keeping low to the ground on the beach, shifting and altering courses to keep from skylining themselves, and seeming like a fog billowing over the sand. He knows exactly how Celestials think, and avoids everything they would be looking for. Sometimes he pauses and waits, then shoots off again, seemingly for no reason. 


*Spoiler*
Show


*Survival* - (1d20+48)[*67*]

Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 17 
*Effects:* SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Divine Interference 30ft aura DC 25+spell level, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayTongues 1/1/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 3/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/day

----------


## MikelaC1

Fortunately the energy involved in invoking that wish did not come from her own personal store or she would have been considerably less spry, however Cassiopia still more than wiling to follow Solomon's directions, stealth is not usually a part of her forte but blasting is not called for here.

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch nods to Cassiopeia, *Impressive magics without the powers of the Divine, and closer to our goal* he adds as he stares up at the towering cliff above them. *Soon we can close with the angels and rip their hearts out.*

As Obsun offers the wind walk he nods and feels himself a getting thinner and more cloud like before he eyes the cloud that is Solomon and follows his twists and turns flying towards the cliffs and walls of Lunia

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*HPs* 269 / 269

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, defelct 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, [roll0])
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 


Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## CozJa

After the resourceful mercenary is able to trick the celestials before teleporting them out of the place, Kaulesh looks at the state of Lunia and the tidal waves, and smiles briefly. 

_"That's good..."_ he thinks _"the effects of this war may prove stronger than expected. Maybe this is really the beginning of the end..."_

He then offers to assist Solomon "I studied some of the paths of these planes before, I'm not that well-versed, but I'll try to give you some help"

*Spoiler: Aid Another*
Show



*Survival* (1d20+9)[*28*]

----------


## 3SecondCultist

For the second time, Obsun's magic transforms you, but this time your entire group becomes ephemeral fog, twisting in and out of the jutting formations and cliffside shoals that are ascending from the Sea of Silver. It is not the dragonfire adept that guides you forward, however. Solomon, who has thus far been assisting with your obstacles, steps up to guide your crew through the labyrinth at the edge of Lunia. His expertise in all things celestial proves a fine heading, as he leads you forward.

And it proves quite fortunate to have such a skilled guide, as the landscape continues to shift dramatically with each passing moment. The widest point of Lunia has come and gone from the waves, the surface of the water broken by a steadily narrowing vertical peninsula. The Sea of Silver is the farthest thing from peaceful now, maelstrom-sized whirlpools forming to fill in the void left by displacing millions of tons of rock. What lies beneath Lunia is nothing more than silver light, the roots of the plane laid bare for a single moment before being drowned and lost from sight. 

As Mount Celestia falls away - its foundations now floating entirely in the sky - at your back the storms of battle rage on. A quick glance outwards reveals that Asmodeus' forces have broken through the outer barrier, forcing a beachhead on the other side with a trio of floating fortresses being used as a staging ground against the never-ending holy barrages. You discern the unmistakable conflagrations of hellfire as Cania's engines of war take the field. Sorties of pit fiends clash with solars in the skies, a cosmic battle innumerable.

You are beyond that now, six trailing wisps of intangible smoke making your way out of sight along the rock wall. The ramparts hang above you, the silhouettes of more archon patrols in wait, but it seems the worst of the danger has passed. The cliffs nearer the base are not quite as sheer, with several cracks and crevices visible on your path upwards. Now all that remains is uncovering a way onto Lunia itself without alerting its remaining defenders.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Okay, that was a success! You're almost at the end of this skill challenge, gang. The last hurdle is coming up.

*Obstacle seven: Finding a way to get up onto the actual plane without drawing too much attention.*

----------


## Taelas

Roian lets a hand that is more vapor than solid glide along the rocky wall. "*I can get us some aid to get us through this, I think,*" he says in a murmured tone, and he begins casting a spell. A vertical hole opens up in front of him, twenty feet in diameter, and ... _something_ passes through, after which the hole closes. It immediately sinks into the wall, and an elder earth elemental begins tearing itself out of the wall, made up of the earth and rock of the wall itself. Roian speaks to it: "*Check any of these crevices and find one we might use to pass through; do not alert others to your presence.*"

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch pauses as a cloud near the base of the cliffs and as the beast of earth emerges through Roian's gate. *my thanks high priest* he starts, a grin at the matching titles of respect. *Even in Celestia itself the roots of corruption gnaw in the depths and writhe in its bowels. At the library of last resort an old rival Dark Quethos spoke of these and I should be able to help plot a way through.*

He concentrates and looks for landmarks and feels the air with his magical senses searching for the hints of darkness in the mountain  of light

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Know (Planes) (1d20+37)[*55*]

*HPs* 269 / 269

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, defelct 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, (1d20+37)[*55*])
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 


Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The six of you, still mostly vaporous in form, quest over the foundations of Mount Celestia in search of your backdoor. With Astioch guiding the way - stopping every so often to consult some inner lexicon, muttering something in an unspeakable language - the rest of you are able to follow the path. Roian, his concentration focused on the calling magic, has reformed into a corporeal body. The creature summoned by Asmodeus' high priest is immediately distinguishable from the rest of the mountain; it is a shifting morass of dirt, gems, and other precious metals obviously not native to Celestia. The result of its work is equally obvious, as boulder-sized chunks of stone fall away from the whole, only to crash into the surf and disappear. However, the elemental's progress is slow, boring deeper and deeper into the floating cliffside.

It takes several minutes for you to spot the cracks. In fact, you hear the grinding from deep within long before seeing the mountain start to crumble. Then, in a single deafening retort, an entire section of Lunia collapses! Roian and Astioch barely get out of the way, but the rest of you still in misty forms are able to easily snake around the barrage. What remains is an entrance several hundred feet in diameter, leading directly upward into what seems to be a naturally formed cavity. Several brilliant streams - evidently part of Mount Celestia's water table - splash down, joining the firmament far below. A swift scan of the skies indicates that despite the disturbance, no alarm has been raised. If the distant fires are any indication, the destruction wrought upon this realm soon enough should keep your egress from being noticed.

The space into which you arrive is quite a sizeable cavern, wide enough in all dimensions to host several battalions of soldiers. The source of the waters becomes clear as well; there are several underground springs, all of which now feed the gaping chasm at your feet. Besides whatever forms of illumination you bring with you, the only light here seems to come from the very same water. Here, up close, you make out fragments of the same gleaming constellations in even the smallest of rivulets. It is then that you realize that the Sea of Silver is not merely a reflection of the stars, but their conduit as well.

*"Its beauty is marred by your presence,"* booms a voice from the darkness. The source of the voice, in a well of pure shadow on the far side of the cavern, is a pair of glittering auroras which stare back at you.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

With that last success, the skill challenge is over! With seven consecutive successes, you managed to beat the clock and completely succeed at making it onto Lunia without being entangled in a half-dozen irrelevant fights.

Instead, you get to skip directly to a _relevant_ one! Isn't that great?  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## MikelaC1

Cassiopia is not the first to act as she is not sure what she is facing right here. She waits behind the others in the party, her fingers tingling with magic to cast once the nature of what they face is revealed. Although its not likely to help, she flicks through the arcane knowledge she possesses to see if she ever heard mention made of what she faces. 
*Spoiler: K;Arcana*
Show

(1d20+20)[*21*]


Edit: Wanker  :Small Furious:

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*The Messenger*

As you all turn to look, the well has expanded to cover an entire corner of the cavern; a throat-like corridor of pure shadow at least fifteen feet across. From its gorge strides several figures, and though some are greater than others, all are angelic in their stature. Several lantern archons soar out first, floating along the edges of the great stone wound. Three larger silhouettes are all quickly identified as solars, their burnished silvery skin and glowing topaz eyes not quite outshining the glow from their massive blades or the longbows they have strung and at the ready. You notice that several of them bear wounds, open cuts, scorch marks, and other signs of fresh combat. Not a single face shows any sign of pain; they are perfectly serene, as inhuman as any devil you have ever seen.

The honour guard, however, pales before the beauty of the one who leads them as they fully come into focus. The entity stands nearly a full foot taller than even the solars. Their skin is the shifting mercury of nightfall, a thousand points of light glittering in the dusk. Their eyes are deep violet in a single hue, without any kind of discerning iris, pupil, or sclera. A shock of snow-white hair falls around their shoulders. From their back streak wings the color of the sky just after sunset. In one hand is a naked sword of luminous crystal, and in the other is a simple silver trumpet. 

The air around the newcomer hums with unseen power, betraying the presence of at least one magical ward invisible to the mundane eye. Those of you with the ability to see those aspects of reality are all but blinded by the auras that surround them; powerful markings of abjuration and divination cling to their form, and they are festooned with artifacts at least as strong as your own. Their belt, armor, and blade appear to be the strongest of the lot, while the trumpet seems actually devoid of any enhancement. But no spell is as strong as the vivid, pouring current of intangible holy energy that emanates from their mouth with each breath, suffusing itself with the air and water and stone. It is a raw connection to the very fabric of Mount Celestia, stronger than any you have ever seen.

The Messenger, First of the Hebdomad, stands before you. Its purpose here is not peaceful.

*"So often are lost souls cast astray by darker forces,"* the Messenger says, *"and it brings this realm no joy to witness. In a kinder world, I would have offered parley, but the Seer has divulged your purpose on Celestia. You will not stop, and so you must be stopped!"*

*Spoiler: OOC - Start of Combat*
Show

Roll20 Map Link

Here we go, combat is beginning! As all of you are veteran GitP players, I imagine that you've used Group Initiative before. I use a modified version in my games. The way it works is that after Initiative is rolled (I roll for most enemies or enemy types with as few rolls as possible, then average out results), I have the players for Round 1 who beat all enemies go first. Then all other creatures in the fight - that's allies, enemies, whoever - all act more or less simultaneously. After that, we settle into semi-block where the other Round 1 PCs who haven't acted and the Round 2 PCs from the top all act. Then I go for the Round 2 enemies, and so on.

For this combat, both *Kaulesh* and *Obsun* beat out the average enemy initiative score, so they are going first. Then the enemies go. Then everyone can go for either Round 1 or Round 2. I typically resolve PC actions in the order they are posted, unless players have a specific plan they want to do that relies on one character doing something first. The flip side of that is that all enemies can resolve actions in whatever order they want as a group as well, so it's a pretty even trade. When you're posting, please make sure to indicate which Round you're going in.

*Spoiler: Barachiel, the Messenger*
Show

The following information can be unlocked with requisite Knowledge (Planes) checks.

*Spoiler: DC 35*
Show

Barachiel rules Lunia, the bottom layer of the great heavenly mountain, also known as the Silver Heaven. It commands Celestia's defenses against incursion, though it rarely has much to do in that capacity. In addition, they are the herald and messenger of the archon paragons, even visiting the Material Plane on occasion to deliver messages of the utmost importance. The Messenger leads the trumpet archons and are a patron of mortal heralds as well. Barachiel is in many ways an archetype of all trumpet archons, as the music they create is second-to-none.

*Spoiler: DC 40*
Show

Before they were a member of the Hebdomad, Barachiel was an epic troubadour and maker of songs. Their attunement to the Words of Creation has turned their music into the purest form of magic, bolstering their inspirational abilities well beyond the abilities of mortals. Beyond that, Barachiel has a unique ability to create a call that paralyzes all those who fail to withstand it.

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

_Time to murder some angels or die trying._ Obsun tilts his wings forward and dives towards the angel with the trumpet, his ears still ringing from the excessively large voice. He doesn't bother with banter or pleasantries, he just gets close enough to reach Hebdomad with his breath weapon. He lets out a line of electricity that arcs from his now revealed form to just touch the archangel.

He beats his wings once so that all the angels can gaze upon them and then turns back to the group. *"That's a big trumpet, but I'll bet you don't know any of my favorite tunes."* He shakes his head and snaps his fingers and silence surrounds the group.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to Orange Square, use Lightning Breath on Hebdomad. (9d6)[*25*] lighting damage, DC 32 Reflex save for half. If the angel fails their save they are permanently blinded due to Blinding Breath.

End movement at Small Orange Circle. Swift action to cast Quickened Silence, area is the Large Orange Circle.

Please feel free to delete the Orange Square and Small Orange Circle movement markers once you no longer need them.

----------


## CozJa

For a moment, a brief moment, the sheer beauty of the creatures standing before him leaves the Illumian dazed, almost reconsidering what he is doing. Then, just as fast as this sentiment grew, the sureness of chaos comes back in his mind, and the masterplan unvelis before him. Time to act, not to be in awe.

"That's going to be interesting!" Says Kaulesh, before acting. He takes one of his shards, breaks it, and use the residual power to speak one of his words. As the dust from the shard meshes with the glyphs over his head, a thundering voice comes out of him resonating in the Astral creatures.

_"M'adaha!"_ 

Just as the echo of his first word is fading, he briefly touches his belt, and speaks again 

_So'fhae'd_

With his last word, the ground under the Celestial creatures starts to change, as rock melts into mud. Then, as swiftly as he can, the Illumian shoves his mantle, and tries to disappear from the sight of his enemies.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show



Use of Shard of Truenaming +10; 

Free Action 3 Inspiration Point to obtain another Standard Action

First Utterance: Reverse Seek the Sky: (1d20+60)[*63*] vs *DC 65* 

*Spoiler: If previous roll unsuccessful, open this, else ignore*
Show



Chaotician Destiny's Arbiter ability: reroll:  (1d20+60)[*79*]




Swift Action for expending two charges of Belt of Battle, obtaining extra Standard Action, used for the Utterance from Lexicon of the Perfected Map: Speak Rock to Mud, as the spell, duration of 1 minute.

Roll  (1d20+50)[*53*] vs *DC 35 (40 if its magical location)*

Move and Hide using Hide in Plain Sight: Hide Check  (1d20+47)[*48*]

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Obsun is the first to charge forward, the chosen of Tiamat not wasting any time as he attacks. The adept takes a deep breath in before exhaling a bolt of pure lightning directly at your foes. The Messenger, seeing the energy unleashed, flicks a wing at it but otherwise does not bother getting out of the way of the blast, which is absorbed into their skin harmlessly. Their gaze turns to Obsun but the dragonfire paragon is already moving, retreating back to his companions. At the same time, Kaulesh calls on the cosmos itself to turn against the assembled celestial party. As the truespeaker invokes the words of power, the air around the solars thickens, their wings weighed down as though in irons just as the rocks at their feet turn to mire. Both parties then retreat, returning to the ranks of your group.

The tome archon's eyes survey the scene, assessing the six of you hanging in midair above the rift. It seemed about to bring the trumpet to its lips when Obsun silenced the world around you. On the promontory, you see the Messenger's lips move. Around each of the angels burns a bright light, one which did not exist just a moment ago. This new radiance surrounds the forms of the enemy. One of them also invokes a spell, returning the ground to its normal form after barely a heartbeat's passing. 

The angels move with purpose now, the remaining pair of solars pulling out their longbows and drawing them to their ears. Their targets are the very two who just moved against them, a strategic strike and retaliation both. Somehow, their motions are lightning-quick and their aim is peerless, far more accurate than any of their kin has any right to be. Although you are ensconced in the quiet, you can see the Messenger guiding their retinue as each arrow finds its mark in Kaulesh and Obsun.

*Spoiler: Round 1 OOC*
Show

Updated Map

With one of the solars spending its turn on a Miracle to reverse the Speak Rock to Mud and Barachiel spending his turn buffing, only two of them got full attacks off this turn. Unfortunately, all of their attacks hit. Obsun takes *156* points of piercing damage, and Kaulesh takes *151* points of the same. All of it is Good aligned and Epic. Kaulesh avoids the Slaying Arrows, but unless Obsun has a Death Ward effect active he will need to make 5 separate DC 20 Fortitude saves.

It's now your turn! Those of you who haven't gone can take your Round 1 actions, and the two wounded can also take their Round 2 turns now. Like I said, I'll resolve these all in player posting order. If you'd prefer an order for actions, just say so in your post.

----------


## Taelas

Roian flies out of the area of silence and waves for Cassiopia to come closer. Once she does, he casts _mass death ward_, affecting himself, Astioch, Obsun, Solomon and Cassiopia.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolling for bypassing any SR...

(1d20+20)[*25*]

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon surges forward on his ethereal wings, it seemed an odd dichotomy to be fighting the very thing his ring was named for, it made him smile as he flew straight for one of the Hebdomad Axe raised, his magical items allowing him to close the distance, and strike in one fluid movement. His attacks almost blurred, and with each swing, his axe disrupted the very air, as if the magic was being torn apart, leaving multicolored trails of raw magic.

*Spoiler*
Show


2 Auras are on Solomon:
His weapon gives all Celestials -4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft
Divine Interference class ability (Su) 30ft aura all divine spells require a concentration DC 25+spell level check to cast, or lose the spell

Free action: activate boots of speed
Swift: activate Belt of Battle for 1 charge (move action)
Move: move in front of Barrachiel (fly of 120)
Full Attack

*Attack 1* - (1d20+45)[*56*]
*Damage* - (1d8+25)[*31*] *+2 vile Damage*
If hit, Will save DC 26 or 1 armor, shield, or weapon in its possession is suppressed for 1 round

*Attack 2* - (1d20+45)[*47*]
*Damage* - (1d8+25)[*33*] *+2 vile Damage*
If hit, Will save DC 26 or 1 armor, shield, or weapon in its possession is suppressed for 1 round

*Attack 3* - (1d20+40)[*43*]
*Damage* - (1d8+25)[*32*] *+2 vile Damage*
If hit, Will save DC 26 or 1 armor, shield, or weapon in its possession is suppressed for 1 round

*Attack 4* - (1d20+35)[*46*]
*Damage* - (1d8+25)[*33*] *+2 vile Damage*
If hit, Will save DC 26 or 1 armor, shield, or weapon in its possession is suppressed for 1 round

*Attack 5* - (1d20+30)[*42*]
*Damage* - (1d8+25)[*29*] *+2 vile Damage*
If hit, Will save DC 26 or 1 armor, shield, or weapon in its possession is suppressed for 1 round

Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 41
*FF:* 40 *T:* 18 
*Effects:* SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Divine Interference 30ft aura DC 25+spell level, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayTongues 1/1/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 2/3/dayBoots of Speed 9/10/day

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


As the flood of Solars flies to greet them Astioch takes a breath, surprised at the savagery of the approaching enemies. The barrage of bows do not concern him as much with his vambraces and magical crystals aiding him in his avoidance of the ranged fire. Hanging in space he flaps forwards on his bat wings out of the silent area unveiling a flare of dark power as he cloaks himself in a shimmering unholy shroud

Even as he does that he calls upon the power of the gods and summons a great spinning ring of savage unholy executioner maces that spring into life like a vile halo where it hammers into Barachiel and two of his Solars. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Standard: Unholy Aura affecting me and all allies within 20ft
Swift Quicken Blade barrier (divine metamagic)  (15d6)[*50*] + (2d6)[*6*] Bane Spell DC 27 Reflex for Half and provides cover 
SR checks as needed:- Solar 1 (1d20+24)[*35*] Solar 2 (1d20+24)[*40*] Barachiel (1d20+24)[*35*]

*HPs* 269 / 269

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 deflection = 42 FF 42  Touch 17
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, (15d6)[*50*])
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 
Unholy Aura (+4 deflection AC, no abjurant effects, if good creature hits DC 28 FORT or 1d6 strength damage)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 12 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## MikelaC1

Cassiopia takes a 5 foot step back to clear herself from the cone of silence and fixes one solar with a malevolent gaze. Her stare is more than just a warning of imminent attack, it carries with it a study to how to defeat his spell resistance. Right after, two green rays pulse forward from her fingers, striking the solar, trying to undo his very existence.

*Spoiler: attack*
Show

Move action: 5 ft step back
Swift action: cast _assay spell resistance_ on solar
Standard action: meta-magic _twin_ spell _disintegrate_
ranged touch (1d20+17)[*30*] attack; SR check (1d20+30)[*44*]; (40d6)[*144*] damage; fort save DC 31 for (5d6)[*23*] damage
ranged touch (1d20+17)[*29*] attack; SR check (1d20+30)[*38*]; (40d6)[*135*] damage; fort save DC 31 for (5d6)[*14*] damage

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun, Round 2*

_Well, that's a surprise. Not dead yet._ Obsun makes a show of yanking each arrow out of him and holding them together in one hand. He grins a bloody smile as his wounds begin to heal. *"Are you really trying?"* He says to the angel before remembering no one could hear him. He shrugs and points to behind the archangel where a dark cloud has begun to form.

*Spoiler*
Show

Start of Turn: Heal 5 HP from Positive Energy Aura. 

Standard action: Use the Chilling Fog invocation. 
Move action: Keep flying
Swift action: Stay cool.

Chilling Fog: As Solid Fog but anyone inside takes 2d6 cold damage at the start of their turn.


HP 163/294

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Although your foes have set the tempo for this battle, you prove able to match it. Your group - despite having just been formed - proves adept at coordination, as Roian's blessing comes to rest on your shoulders at the very same time that Kaulesh conjures some sort of bridge to Cassiopia; the Master of Words and the Hierophant Arcane are now bonded by a near-invisible tether of power. Moments later, Astioch flies forth to conjure a ring of spectral maces to hem in the celestials, cutting at their skin and shredding their already-useless wings even further. Cassiopia follows through on the momentum offered by Kaulesh, firing off a pair of finger-thin emerald disintegration beams at the nearest solar, reducing it to ash.

It is Solomon, in that first exchange, who gets the closest to the enemy, the Butcher of Hope closing with the Messenger axe first. The angel-hunter's first swing is flawless, coming down on the Hebdomad's chest with the perfect balance of force and skill. By all rights, it should have struck deep into the Messenger's chest. Yet it is turned aside all the same, a radiant shield burning into existence in the fraction of a second to absorb the blow before dissipating. The angel, mouth wide, looks upon Solomon. It is at that moment that all of you realize - outside the zone of magical silence - that it was never speaking to its comrades.

It is singing.

There are no words to its tune, no lyrics to its harmony, yet the notes are so pure and sharp they almost cut your skin. It is a breathless, endless thing, full of infinities and the promise of Heaven. And every bar bleeds new purpose, a single imperative to those that follow it: protect Celestia. The source of the solars' strength is as obvious to you now as a sun in any sky. The crystal blade at its side, quivering with movement so fast as to appear blurred, strikes out at Solomon in a flurry of savage attacks that nearly cut the karsite to shreds. It seems that the sword harmonizes with the Messenger, the better to take apart those that would stand in the way of its song. Of its two compatriots, one remains cloaked behind the shroud of fog and weapons, while the other tries to shoot Kaulesh out of the sky. In any mundane world the truenamer would be dead, yet somehow he is able to duck and weave, each projectile skimming less than a foot from his form as space itself warps to protect him.

*Spoiler: Round 2 OOC*
Show

Updated Map

One of the solars is casting something behind the cover of the Solid Fog + Blade Barrier that you all created, while Barachiel and the other solar are continuing their attack. The solar was able to completely whiff on literally every attack against Kaulesh thanks to some clever quick thinking. Barachiel, however, was able to hit Solomon for *213* damage (the physical damage is all Good and Epic aligned, plus 50 Sonic damage from the sword in total).

Your turn! Round 2 actions from everyone, and Round 3 actions for Kaulesh and Obsun.

----------


## MikelaC1

Cassiopia flies to a position right beside Rolan to take advantage of his offered _death ward_ protection. Again she aims her spells into the battle, this time trusting to natural power to break through the solar's resistance. She fires a single ray, quickened by meta-magic at the injured solar, hoping that the combined damage will take him down with the addition of the _empower_. Her second spell is aimed at Soloman, in an effort to heal him of the damage that was just inflicted on him

*Spoiler: actiions*
Show

Move action: Fly to new position
Swift action: _disintegrate_ on injured solar touch (1d20+17)[*29*] attack; SR (d20+20)[*23*], damage (60d6)[*212*] Fort save DC31 to take (7d6)[*36*]
Standard: Mass Heal *375* on Soloman

----------


## Taelas

Flying closer, Roian casts another spell, and an explosion of fire and brimstone erupts between one of the solars and Barachiel, splattering the two with the flames of Baator itself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Hellfire, as indicated on the map. Should hit the solar and Barachiel, dealing 5d8 points of irresistible damage (no save, no SR, isn't subject to fire resistance or similar magic).

(5d8)[*22*]

----------


## MikelaC1

bypassing Solomans SR
(1d20+20)[*31*]

EDIT: Okay, I thought that it was an SR check but it was a CON check, which makes it 3 points higher to _34_, Mass Heal is a 9th level spell, so the DC is 25+9, she got exactly what she needed to heal him.

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Shrouded in dark unholy magic Astioch swoops towards the Solar outside the ring that emerges from the hellfire. As he swoops in he calls forth a colossal beast from the dark recesses of the world and a massive colossal rears up beside the Solar and lunges to attack seeking to grab the tiny (by comparison) angel in its claws and rend it limb from limb.  Even as the scorpion tries to grab the angel in its massive pincers Astioch lands and seeks to deliver a hammer blow with the bone mace to render the Solar insensible!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move to Solar
Swift: Quickened Giant vermin near the solar (the big black shadow) to summon a colossal scorpion
      - Unleash the scorpion (including +5 for the White Raven stance)
        Claw (1d20+39)[*53*] dam [roll2d8+12[/roll]  EDIT 26 in dice roll thread   *grapple* (1d20+63)[*83*] vs (1d20)[*7*]+??? (Solar) or constrict (2d8+12)[*23*]
        Claw (1d20+39)[*41*] dam [roll2d8+12[/roll]  EDIT 21 in dice roll thread   *grapple* (1d20+63)[*77*] vs (1d20)[*5*]+??? (Solar) or constrict (2d8+12)[*23*]
        Sting (1d20+34)[*35*] dam (2d8+6)[*17*] Fort DC 33 or (1d10)[*2*] CON
Standard: White Raven Hammer (PA 5)
(1d20+40)[*53*] to hit, dam (8d6+42)[*74*] + (1d6)[*2*] bone + (4d6)[*17*] bane/unholy + (6d6)[*22*] white raven hammer + STUN (no save)



*HPs* 269 / 269

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 deflection = 42 FF 42  Touch 17
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, (1d20+39)[*53*])
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 
Unholy Aura (+4 deflection AC, no abjurant effects, if good creature hits DC 28 FORT or 1d6 strength damage)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 12 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon was smiling inside as his first strike was _perfect_, but then the flash of light, and....nothing. His other swings went wide, the first of the Hebdomad was no easy target, and Solomon gritted his teeth for the exchange to come.

Battered, bruised, and bleeding, he was still here, and the sudden feeling of energy within him gave him more energy, his wounds began to knit close, blood stopped streaming from lacerations, and bones fused together, where before they were shattered. Someone either failed at a spell against him, or one of his companions managed to get through his protections to heal him...._impressive_ he thought to himself, as he threw himself into the familiar rhythm of combat. 

*Spoiler*
Show


2 Auras are on Solomon:
His weapon gives all Celestial's -4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft
Divine Interference class ability (Su) 30ft aura all divine spells require a concentration DC 25+spell level check to cast, or lose the spell

Free action: activate boots of speed
Free action: Divine Might for Cha to damage
Swift: Activate LAW devotion for +7 Profane bonus to hit
Full Attack

*Attack 1* - (1d20+52)[*67*]
*Damage* - (1d8+31)[*35*] *+2 vile Damage*
If hit, Will save DC 26 or 'Shield of the Archons' is suppressed for 1 round

*Attack 2* - (1d20+52)[*58*]
*Damage* - (1d8+31)[*33*] *+2 vile Damage*
If hit, Will save DC 26 or 'Shield of the Archons' is suppressed for 1 round

*Attack 3* - (1d20+47)[*50*]
*Damage* - (1d8+31)[*37*] *+2 vile Damage*
If hit, Will save DC 26 or 'Shield of the Archons' is suppressed for 1 round

*Attack 4* - (1d20+42)[*51*]
*Damage* - (1d8+31)[*36*] *+2 vile Damage*
If hit, Will save DC 26 or 'Shield of the Archons' is suppressed for 1 round

*Attack 5* - (1d20+37)[*56*]
*Damage* - (1d8+31)[*37*] *+2 vile Damage*
If hit, Will save DC 26 or 'Shield of the Archons' is suppressed for 1 round


Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 41
*FF:* 40 *T:* 18 
*Effects:* LAW devotion [10/10], Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Divine Interference 30ft aura DC 25+spell level, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 8/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayTongues 1/1/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 2/3/dayBoots of Speed 8/10/day

----------


## CozJa

After the incredible way in which he dodged the Solar's barrage, Kaulesh, feeling a bit overconfident, flies toward Barachiel and his other companions, as he find the high celestial locked in battle with the others, he gave at the powerful creature, than speaks: in another time, I would have liked to learn more about your mastery on words. That would have been extraordinary. But, alas, there's only a way the multiverse goes, and everything must crumble into nothingness I'm really, really sorry.

With his last words the air fizzle and every sound is twisted into a horrible and incomprehensible shriek

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun, Round 3*

_Huh. Looks like their heads haven't exploded from hearing the angelic chorus. Might be safe to step outside._ Obsun looks at his companions and sees them still alive and fighting with currently unexploded heads. Nodding to himself he flies outside the safety of his quiet zone and winces from the sonic assault. *"Seems like you're having a little trouble with the big one."* He says to no one as he flies closer to the big one.

*"Normally I don't like getting this close to the holy ones but I'll make an exception here. Neat ward you've got there. Be a shame if someone just rendered it useless by following the letter of the law."* He says and readies a word of power, letting it rest in his throat until someone else triggered the archon's shield.

*Spoiler*
Show

Start of Turn: Heal 5 HP from Positive Energy Aura.

Move: Fly 10ft to be out of the Silence area.
Standard: Ready action to cast a Quickened Lower Spell Resistance vs the Messenger. He'll need to make a DC 21 Fortitude save or lower his Spell Resistance by 15. Spell Resistance does not apply to this spell. He takes a -20 penalty to his Fortitude save.

HP: 168/294

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The battle is joined properly now, each of you stepping in to do your part. A powerful explosion of fell flame erupts between the Messenger and one of its auxiliaries, causing both angels to flinch at the pure touch of Hell conjured by Roian. It knocks your opponent off balance at precisely the right moment, as - now healed by Cassiopia at the critical moment - Solomon unleashes his full hideous strength against the archangel. His axe swings are smooth, each movement flowing into the next as he carves away at the Messenger. Its eyes watch him impassively, the song never faltering even as the weapon's head is driven home five times in rapid succession. The shield does not interpose itself between them, but the blade never bites quite as deep as it should in its starry flesh. On the rocks, Astioch is busy running interference against the last unimpeded solar, charging into the fray with the colossal shadow of a scorpion by his side! The angel is very quickly overwhelmed, its attention divided between two foes as it is caught in the vermin's grasp.

But it is Kaulesh that breaks the Messenger's mantle of calm. As the wordsmith advances, he unravels the rules of reality around him. All sounds are twisted, and any semblance of harmony is transformed into a cacophony of garbled and unintelligible noise. The aria trembles and shatters, and what seemed unstoppable is warped beyond recognition. The archangel's head snaps around to stare at the truenamer, its unnaturally symmetrical features angled into a thunderous frown. Flapping its wings, the creature retreats out of Kaulesh's vicinity - ignoring another axe blow from your butcher - but the song is already ruined beyond repair and fades away.

The Messenger looks at all of you now, _really_ looks, as though seeing you for the first time. *"You are more powerful than even the Seer predicted. I had hoped not to resort to drastic measures, but you have forced my hand. Quake, and return to the Hells from whence you came!"* The archangel reaches not for its ivory sword this time, but for its trumpet. Raising the instrument to its lips, the Messenger plays - 


- and the world around you vanishes. What was once the lowest of Heaven's vestibules is gone, replaced with endless visions of the cosmos. You hurtle through light-years in an instant, your minds expanded to the point of uselessness in the face of the eternal majesty of existence. Even those of you inured by spell or ritual to the awesome power of the mind over the body witness the Messenger's deepest truth, though you manage to retain mastery of yourselves. Only Solomon and Kaulesh, trapped in the miasma of endless noise, avoid the music's effects entirely. From their sanctuary, they bear witness as the rest of you are overtaken, only Obsun and Astioch returning to themselves. Both Roian and Cassiopia - as well as the gigantic arthropod - are insensate, held fast by the Messenger's note.

Then all is heat, as the last solar emerges from the fog and sheets of flame roar through your ranks. In the wake of the celestial's reply, you see it raise a hand and close all the wounds on your enemies. The Messenger and both of its servants appear unscathed, all traces of harm on them disappeared as though they were never there. The previously bound angel slips its bonds, bringing its greatsword down on the now-insensate scorpion until the creature passes from this realm before turning balefully towards the High Priest of Kyuss.

*Spoiler: Round 3 OOC*
Show

Updated Map

Now this is a big turn! Some good moves here for sure, but this time the angels are coming out with their big guns, burning 8th-9th level spells, and the Messenger using their Paragon ability! Everyone needed to make a DC 74 Will save or be paralyzed for 1d4 (rolled a 4) rounds. Both Solomon and Kaulesh were not asked to save since they were in the Babble effect, and both Astioch and Obsun are immune to paralysis, but Roian and Cassiopia both failed and are now paralyzed and falling. On their turns, they will fall 150 ft straight down and fall 300 ft every round after that until they hit the Sea of Silver in about 4-5 rounds. That means if anyone else wants to save them, they will need to go before they do.

Everyone will also need to make a DC 25 Reflex save or take *68* fire damage from the solar's Fire Storm spell. This is another second area of effect, and Evasion does apply to it. Roian and Cassiopia I believe automatically fail due to being helpless, so they would take full damage (even though I think Roian is immune to fire and Cass has fire resistance 10). All other fire resistances and immunities will apply. The scorpion would also auto-fail and just got gibbed by the newly-healed (and no longer stunned) solar by Astioch.

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch's savage glee at binding the Solar with the claws of the scorpion is short lived as the Messenger unleashes its greatest power. His mind is robust though and his partially dead body more so and he slams back into the reality with a jolt. Though with just enough time to shroud himself in darkness as the fire rush around him. Ignoring the flames he looks at the nearest Solar that so gleefully is destroying his scorpion. 

Seeing Roian and Cassiopeia falling though he snarls with a curse and pulls into the most powerful magics of Kyuss. Piercing the veil of reality around the stunned pair the glories of the universe begin to rot and fade as worms and other beasts gnaw at the fabric of reality until it comes crashing down freeing their minds. Then tapping the horns of the worm upon the belt he wears time slows and he spins the mace, a look of glee as he swings at the Solar. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Standard: Cast defensively Miracle to undo the impact upon Roian and Cassiopeia
Swift: Activate Belt of Battle 3 charges
Full: Full attack on the Solar (PA2)
(1d20+40)[*58*] dam (8d6+36)[*69*] + (4d6)[*7*] unholy/bane + (1d6)[*3*] bone weapon  (Magic / Evil attacks)
(1d20+35)[*54*] dam (8d6+36)[*63*] + (4d6)[*16*] unholy/bane + (1d6)[*6*] bone weapon  (Magic / Evil attacks)
EDIT: 48 to confirm for an extra 135 damage
(1d20+30)[*40*] dam (8d6+36)[*62*] + (4d6)[*14*] unholy/bane + (1d6)[*5*] bone weapon  (Magic / Evil attacks)
(1d20+25)[*27*] dam (8d6+36)[*61*] + (4d6)[*10*] unholy/bane + (1d6)[*3*] bone weapon  (Magic / Evil attacks)



*HPs* 269 / 269

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 deflection = 42 FF 42  Touch 17
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, (1d20+40)[*58*])
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 
Unholy Aura (+4 deflection AC, no abjurant effects, if good creature hits DC 28 FORT or 1d6 strength damage)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 12 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## DrK

*Spoiler: Crit threat on attack #2*
Show



(1d20+41)[*48*] dam (16d6+72)[*135*]

----------


## BelGareth

Sol is assaulted by a cacophonous maelstrom of sound, it picked at his sanity, fraying it even further, scratching at the edifice of his calm. Steeling himself, he gritted his teeth to ignore the...sounds, and, focusing on the the Archangel, he frowned, his strikes were....not doing it. Looking around, he saw the Solars, and realized he could use their own power against themselves, with an act of pure deific defiance, he pulled the power from on of the Solars, it filled him with glorious energy, he could feel it filling his soul, and he growled in displeasure at it all. 

Floating with his ethereal wings, he then turned to look at Barachiel, and flew around Kaulesh towards the Hebdomad and then spoke *"Your end has come little one of the Hebdomad, I have it right here"* he says, presenting his blade, and _Demanding_ the multiverse to make it so. 

*Spoiler*
Show


2 Auras are on Solomon:
His weapon gives all Celestial's -4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft
Divine Interference class ability (Su) 30ft aura all divine spells require a concentration DC 25+spell level check to cast, or lose the spell

Swift: Activate Belt of Battle for 2 charges gaining an extra Standard action
Standard action: Use Steal Spell Like Ability on a Solar to gain it's Wish SLA
Standard action: Use Wish SLA (no aoo), effectively asking for a +6 weapon to bypass epic DR. 

Solomon
*HP's:* 251/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 17 
*Effects:* LAW devotion [9/10], Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Divine Interference 30ft aura DC 25+spell level, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 8/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayTongues 1/1/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 0/3/dayBoots of Speed 8/10/daySteal SLA 0/1/day

----------


## MikelaC1

The spell on Cassiopia unravels, filling her with a cold rage. 
NO ONE PUTS BABY IN A CORNER
She floats closer to the land, for a potential landing spot when the spell that tried to hold her will renew itself. Using her _quicken_ ability, she casts a _magic missile_ in order to knock down Barichiel's shield. (7d6+7)[*34*]
She pauses for only a moment for Obsun to cast his pre-arranged spell  and then uses a _wish_ to cast _greater celerity_ pulling time from a future existence into hers. Floating in a time separate from her own is only slightly disconcerting, but similar to her own time stop spell. Her eyes narrow and fill with a familiar blue flame as she analyzes the Messenger's spell resistance, seeking the cracks in it to exploit. Seconds later, twin green rays of _disintegrate_ lance out from her fingers as she floats a little closer to a soft landing spot. Her spells are all empowered by her teammates assistance. She drops back into normal time, dazed from the effort of time shifting. 

*Spoiler: Main attack*
Show

Swift action: Assay Spell Resistance
Standard action: Cast _twin ray disintegrate_
(1d20+17)[*35*] ranged touch; SR check (1d20+30)[*50*]; (60d6)[*215*] damage, DC31 for (7d6)[*21*] damage
(1d20+17)[*30*] ranged touch; SR check (1d20+30)[*38*]; (60d6)[*204*] damage, DC31 for (7d6)[*15*] damage

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: Corrected damage rolls*
Show

(40d6+120)[*277*] damage
(40d6+120)[*263*] damage


(I know with an SR penetration roll of 50, the first ray cracked through, not sure with the second what the Messengers SR is or if Obsun managed to cut it with his spell)

----------


## Taelas

Recovering with a growl after the close call with the paralysis, Roian grits his teeth and charges at Barachiel, swinging his giant warhammer at the Hebdomad.

*Spoiler*
Show

Charge attack at Barachiel: (1d20+47)[*60*]; damage: (3d6+35)[*48*]. If crit threat: (1d20+47)[*51*]; crit damage: (9d6+105)[*135*]

----------


## CozJa

As the battle rages on, and the Messenger and Astioch use their powers to change reality itself, Kaulesh, still protected by the chaotic waves around him, chooses to risk his life once more. 

He touches his gauntlet and, with a clicking sound, a large skull materialize out of it. With a movement of his hand the skull brakes and is ported back into the gauntlet. As it happens, and explosion of colours materialize around him, quickly forming a Rainbow that wraps itself around the illumian, covering him as a sphere. As it is done, he dashes toward trying to hide his exact position to the celestials.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Breaking one of the Skull Talismans to cast Prismatic Sphere on himself. Move toward the Solar and the Messenger, Hide check: (1d20+47)[*49*]

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Having miraculously saved both Roian and Cassiopia from a deep plunge into the Silver Sea, your team goes on the offensive against the final two members of the Messenger's honour guard. Astioch is the first to claim a kill, the Prophet of Ends floating on a tide of worms and chittering silence to bring forth his mace. The fiendish cleric very thoroughly, and with great aplomb, lays into the nearest angel warrior until it is barely more than meat and metal and bone. Its body spills its last, silver blood pooling upon the rock. Solomon and Kaulesh advance on its partner, the karsite reaching into its very soul to steal the heart of its power right as the truenamer sneaks forward, binding it in a shimmering sphere of prismatic energy. The latter reappears on the far side of the barrier immediately afterward, having avoided any retribution.

At that same moment, Obsun joins Cassiopia and Roian in a coordinated three-pronged assault on the Messenger itself. The archon's great shield still stands, yet both spellslingers time their attacks so that it is busy blocking a barrage of magical missiles when the true attacks hit home. While the archangel shrugs off the worst of the effects, the attacks leave scars and markings upon its new-made skin. The champion of Hell follows it all up with a great swing of his hammer, which crunches into the entity's center of mass and sends it stumbling back, its eyes wide.

In the wake of this reversal, the First of the Hebdomad takes flight, twilight wings unfurling to their full length as it shoots up towards the cavern's ceiling. The Messenger does not stop until it is near a hundred paces above your heads, hanging just below the stalactites. Your foe does not call down to you, nor does it attempt a repeat performance. This time, when it sings, it is in undulating, unsettling tones, a high pitch echoed forever in the recesses of the still places around it. But you are wise to the angel's game now, and none of you are swayed by the eerie melody. To a one, you all stand firm, your inner selves untouched by its influence.

Then - just for a second - its perfectly inhuman, statue-like visage twists and it lets out a terrible shriek. The stones tremble, the wind is stilled, and all of you feel the reverberation of its voice buffeting at you like a summer storm out of a calm day.

*Spoiler: Round 4 OOC*
Show

Updated Map

And the pendulum starts to swing more in your favor! You all managed to brutally kill or hem in the solars, leaving the Messenger more or less by themselves. They have flown up 90 ft directly up into the air and out into the center of the map before casting two spells. The first was an AoE whammy that you all saved against, and the second was an AoE damage burst that dealt *48* sonic damage to Cassiopia, Obsun, and Solomon and *24* sonic damage to Roian (since he saved). If anyone has sonic resistance or immunity, that would apply here.

Cass is also dazed until the end of this turn thanks to Greater Celerity, but if anyone removes the condition then she would gain the full use of her turn. I'll leave all that up to you.

----------


## Taelas

Roian flies up in the air, following the Hebdomad, staring intently at the angel the entire time. He's much slower, though. One hand holds his massive hammer at his side, while the other is held in front of him, ready to form magical sigils at a moment's notice.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Roian uses his move action to fly up at a 60° angle towards Barachiel, as sharp an angle as he can, and readies an action to counter any spell Barachiel might cast next, using _greater dispel magic_.

----------


## BelGareth

As the archangel flies away, Solomon growls in annoyance, *"You could make this easier on yourself and keep still!"* he yells out as he charges up. He flicks his weapon and it transforms into a longspear and strikes at his enemy with the speed of a flying angel. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Charge Brachy, transforming his weapon into a longspear w/10ft reach as he goes. 
Favored enemy PA for -6 to-hit, +18 damage

*Attack* - (1d20+50)[*70*]
*Damage* - (1d8+49)[*56*] *+2 vile Damage*
Crit confirm 57
Crit damage Additional 71 damage
*TOTAL damage* = 133 evil/epic damage +2 vile
If hit, Will save DC 26 or 'Shield of the Archons' is suppressed for 1 round


Solomon
*HP's:* 239/284
*AC:* 40 (38 w/ charge)
*FF:* 39 (37 w/charge) *T:* 17 (15 w/charge)
*Effects:* LAW devotion [8/10], Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 8/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 0/3/dayBoots of Speed 8/10/daySteal SLA 0/1/day

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch looks in satisfaction as the Solar disintegrates under the impacts of the spiked mace, its flesh splattering everywhere as he licks his lips tasting the delicious essence of the greatest of angels. Whirling around he see's the other Solar has vanished, presumably inside the swirling prismatic rainbow sphere. Then he looks up at the messenger and grins to himself, *"You cannot escape me"* he things to himself as the blat of holy power from Barachiel washes over him. Seeing Solomon chase after the creature he jets upwards pursuing the creature. His mastery of the White Raven allowing him to predict its flight path and get him into range to release a veritable hurricane of savage spinning attacks even as his body swells with the fury of Kyuss! 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move/Standard: Double move upwards a total of 80ft
Swift: White Raven tactics to give myself another turn

Swift: Divine Quickened Righteous might on SELF
Move: to within 10ft of the Barachiel
Standard: Adamantine Hurricane! (PA for 4, Smite good on the first attack)
Smite Attack (1d20+52)[*56*] damage (12d6+72)[*116*] + (1d6)[*5*] unliving + (4d6)[*11*] unholy/bane (With Bane counts as +7 magic/unholy)
Second  Attack (1d20+46)[*48*] damage (12d6+52)[*100*] + (1d6)[*6*] unliving + (4d6)[*18*] unholy/bane (With Bane counts as +7 magic/unholy)



35 base +3 white raven + 2 bane + 5 stance +2 bicorne -4 power attack + 4 adamantine hurricane, +6 smite -1 sz +4 Str +2 flank = 52 (46 on 2nd swing)
8d6 --> 12d6
19 (basic) + 9 holy warrior +6 Str boost +6 flanking + 10 PA + 2 bane = 52 (+20 smite on 1st hit)


*HPs* 269 / 269 +48 temporary + 40 from CON boost 

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 deflection +4 nat -1 sz  = 45 FF 45  Touch 16
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, (1d20+52)[*56*])
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 
Unholy Aura (+4 deflection AC, no abjurant effects, if good creature hits DC 28 FORT or 1d6 strength damage)  17 rounds
Righteous Might (+8 Str, +4 Con, +4 Nat Armour, DR 15/good, GO LARGE!) 20 rounds

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  0/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## CozJa

After leaving the Solar inside his newly created Prismatich Sphere, Kaulesh looks up and sees the Messenger, who is now trying to gain some distance from the group. He immediately follows after the Messenger, using all his speed

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*, Round 4

_That didn't work...but not dead yet._ *"Hey, don't die over there!"* Obsun shouts to Cassiopia. *"Otherwise I have to fight this angel myself and I don't want to do that."* He says as he flies closer to the currently insensate incantatrix. Normally the somatic motions for one of the most powerful healing spells don't include obscene gestures that give surprising ontological suggestions to an archangel, but Obsun feels it appropriate to the situation. He speaks a phrase in draconic that roughly translates to _'I haven't given you my permission to die yet.'_

He sticks a finger in his ear to stop the ringing from the angels assault and glares up the battle above. *"You...whatever your name is. You want to get up there? Be up there, then!"* He says and wags his finger at Roian and Astioch. A blink of the eye and the two have swapped places.

*Spoiler*
Show

Heal 5 HP. Move to point on map. Cast Mass Heal on self, Cassie, Kaulesh, and Roian. Then cast a Quickened Benign Transposition targeting Roian and Astioch.

Mass Heal removes a bunch of conditions and heals 200 hp.

----------


## MikelaC1

Tired of the archangel resisting her spells to their lowest form of damage, Cassiopia decides on a different course of action, this time including a spell that cannot be saved against. Her assay resistance is still in force against Barichiel, so she flies up 50ft to get into range, calling out, Sorry to give you the cold shoulder with this attack before unleashing a _polar ray_ at him, empowered as always. And here is some of Glasya's unholy fire as a chaser. She follows up by using her _quicken_ ability to cast a _Flame Strike_ burning three of her own turning abilities to _maximize_ it, along with the empowerment. Half of the damage from the flame strike is actually _unholy_ damage, so any fire resistance doesnt help. (although he does get an REF save for half on this one)

*Spoiler: attacks*
Show

Move action: Fly up 50 ft
Standard action: cast polar ray; ranged attack (1d20+17)[*24*] touch; SR (1d20+30)[*38*]; no save (20d6)[*70*] X 1.5 damage EDIT=*105*
Swift action: cast flame strike; SR (1d20+30)[*40*]; DC:23 REF save; *135* damage, 67.5 unholy; 67.5 fire

----------


## MikelaC1

Seeing the incoming death arrow, Cassiopia barks out a single word for additional protection
*Spoiler: Save with RDF buff*
Show

(1d20+31)[*46*]

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Free at last from any distractions, your group is able at last to focus your wrath on the Messenger. The archangel, despite its most recent outburst, is still unprepared for the full might of your champions. Solomon charges in first, the karsite soaring up on wings of fury. Now in spear form and bearing the stolen blessing of the gods themselves, the angel-hunter's weapon is embedded deep in the Messenger's side. Astioch follows suit, the fiendish disciple calling on the undiluted power of his patron to smite his quarry in a dizzying flurry of mace swings. Obsun does not engage in melee, choosing to restore Cassiopia and Kaulesh to their full strength as both archmage and truenamer join the fray. The Messenger, though still thoroughly engaged with two foes, manages to evade the first of the spell rays and the worst of the flame barrage. It is not enough to save it from emerging with burns and singed wings.

The entity, ragged and battered, edges back and upwards until the tips of its charred wings are brushing up against rock. There may be something more beautiful in it now - here at the end, so close to death - but it is buried far beneath its cold and alien veneer.

*"You are monsters, all, and your coming will test this realm like never before. Would that I had the grace to stop your evil alone... but I do not need to. The chosen of Celestia never stand without friends."* The Messenger raises one hand, its eyes burning as the surging flow of heavenly energy erupts from them. Directly below your group, the air ripples as space itself is split; the glow begins to form the edges of a door, the very same kind that first called each of you. The aperture begins to widen - 

- and is shut just as quickly, as Roian clenches his mailed fist and makes his will known. The portal disappears with little fanfare, dissipating into nothingness and leaving the archangel speechless. As the cleric completes the counterspell and the divine energies ebb away, the shadows of the cave begin to lengthen. A disembodied voice can be heard on the wind, the soft, scarlet hatred immediately familiar to all of you.

"No no, there will be none of that. Our own Most Faithful Champion has anticipated our desires masterfully, but did you truly think we would leave anything to chance? Die well, little songbird."

The Messenger takes up the song once more, a fierce and mournful thing sung full well in the knowledge that this will be its last. A single arrow shot from the cliffside - its source the last of the solars, free from captivity - strikes Cassiopia, but the mage is able to stay upright. It is in this instant that you know you have won; there is no obstacle left between you and your first success.

*Spoiler: Round 5 OOC*
Show

Updated Map

So here we are! All of you are more or less surrounding the Messenger, and the momentum is very much on your side. Roian was able to successfully counterspell its last-ditch attempt to call for help - though as the post implies, the counterspell might not have been the _only_ reason that didn't work - while Solomon, Astioch, and Cassiopia have knocked it well down in terms of health. It's pretty much on its last round now.

One enemy solar was able to get in an attack on Cassiopia for a grand total of *33* damage. Thankfully by burning a spell, she was able to save against the last Slaying Arrow.

*Now, it's time to finish it!*

----------


## Taelas

Roian laughs, loud and clear, at the success and at the statement of support from his patron. His hammer whirls through the air, striking at the archangel over and over. With his fifth swing, the hammer glows with an unholy light. So caught up in his attack is he that he starts to fall down at the end, failing to keep his momentum going.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Full attack at the archangel, with a _smite good_ on the final attack.

1st attack: (1d20+45)[*59*]; damage: (3d6+35)[*48*] + (2d6)[*4*] (Unholy). If crit threat: (1d20+45)[*58*]; crit damage: (9d6+105)[*142*]
2nd attack: (1d20+45)[*61*]; damage: (3d6+35)[*41*] + (2d6)[*6*] (Unholy). If crit threat: (1d20+45)[*52*]; crit damage: (9d6+105)[*146*]
3rd attack: (1d20+40)[*49*]; damage: (3d6+35)[*41*] + (2d6)[*8*] (Unholy). If crit threat: (1d20+40)[*43*]; crit damage: (9d6+105)[*137*]
4th attack: (1d20+35)[*50*]; damage: (3d6+35)[*46*] + (2d6)[*3*] (Unholy). If crit threat: (1d20+35)[*39*]; crit damage: (9d6+105)[*135*]
5th attack: (1d20+41)[*49*]; damage: (3d6+38)[*51*] + (2d6)[*7*] (Unholy). If crit threat: (1d20+41)[*42*]; crit damage: (9d6+114)[*146*]

Then Roian falls 150 ft.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## CozJa

Seein how the Messenger is almost finished, Kaulesh looks at the solar below, Knowing that he will be able to fly again in the next turn, and tries to stop him from doing it.

He conjures some strange power, similar to that wielded by his arcanist companions, but way less elegant, and immediately a group of Shadowy tendrils arise from the terrain below the Solar. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Casting Black Tentacles as a spell-like ability: Caster level 14, Grapple Check 22

----------


## MikelaC1

DOG PILE THE ARCH-ANGEL
And with that, Cassiopia unloads another _polar ray_ at him, while also remembering to _quicken_ cast a _cure critical wounds_ on herself

*Spoiler: attack*
Show

Standard: cast _polar ray_; ranged touch (1d20+17)[*21*] attack; SR [roll]1d20+30; no save; (20d6)[*63*] X 1.5 damage
Swift: quicken cast cure critical wounds (4d8+20)[*32*]

----------


## MikelaC1

messed up SR
(1d20+30)[*37*]; damage=*94*

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon grins as the angel is faltering before him, and increases his attacks and tempo. 

*Spoiler*
Show


free action: activate haste boots
Full Attack (PA for -4;+12)
*Attack 1* - (1d20+51)[*63*]
*Damage* - (1d8+41)[*42*] +2 vile Damage

*Attack 2* - (1d20+51)[*56*]
*Damage* - (1d8+41)[*45*] +2 vile Damage

*Attack 3* - (1d20+46)[*56*]
*Damage* - (1d8+41)[*42*] +2 vile Damage

*Attack 4* - (1d20+41)[*43*]
*Damage* - (1d8+41)[*43*] +2 vile Damage

*Attack 5* - (1d20+36)[*41*]
*Damage* - (1d8+41)[*46*] +2 vile Damage


Solomon
*HP's:* 239/284
*AC:* 40 (38 w/ charge)
*FF:* 39 (37 w/charge) *T:* 17 (15 w/charge)
*Effects:* LAW devotion [8/10], Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 8/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 0/3/dayBoots of Speed 8/10/daySteal SLA 0/1/day

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun, Round 5*

*"You're welcome, don't mention it..."* Obsun says as Cassie jumps up and fires energy beams at the angel. *"Oh hey Asti, hope you don't mind I swapped you and - "* He stops mid-sentence as the wyrmpriest flys away again towards the angel. He looks around and the nearest thing to him is the Solar so he starts to fly closer to it. *"Look maybe now is the time for you to ahhh!"* He shouts as black tentacles erupt from the ground and surround the angel.

*"You know how hard it is to have a conversation when everyone keeps interrupting you?!"* he shouts to the innocent Solar and then unleashes a torrent of elemental energy at the angel. Cones of acids, fire, and ice and lines of electricity and acid surround the angel. After the flash of energy subsides, smoke rises from Obsuns cracked skin, the price he pays for Tiamat's weapon. *"Are we done here yet?"*

*Spoiler*
Show

5ft step, use the Fivefold Breath of Tiamat on the Solar, Obsun takes 40 damage.

Solar must make 5 DC 32 Reflex saves. Blinding Breath will trigger if he fails the saving throw for the Cone of Fire or Line of Electricity, permanently blinding him. With regard to energy resistance or immunity, the spell doesn't require the creature to take damage, just fail their saving throw.

Cone of Acid Damage (9d6)[*29*]
Cone of Cold Damage (9d6)[*40*]
Cone of Fire Damage (9d6)[*35*]
Line of Acid Damage (9d6)[*34*]
Line of Electricity Damage (9d6)[*31*]

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch feels a happy surge of joy as he slams into the herald before nodding and allowing the spells of his _allies_ to penetrate his innate spell resistance and trading places with the servant of Asmodeus. It was good to be able to sahre the joy in beating upon the servants of Celestia with all the servants of evil. Seeing the Solar nearby launching an arrow he snarls at the beast and throws out a hand sending a sheet of pure agony at it before he flies over its head swinging a single crushing blow down upon it. 

He waits hungrily for the return attacks


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Swift: Quickened Wrack on the Solar Spell resistance (1d20+25)[*35*] FORT DC 27 or blind, prone and helpless for 21 rounds 
Move: Flap to 10ft above the Solar (I'm large at the moment)
Standard: hit the solar really really hard (PA for 4) (With Bane counts as +7 magic/unholy)
(1d20+41)[*54*] damage (17d6+46)[*120*]  (includes 1d6 living, 2d6 bane, 2d6 unholy)

Free: activate Robilars gambit

35 base +3 white raven + 2 bane+2 bicorne -4 power attack -1 sz +4 Str = 41
8d6 --> 12d6
19 (basic) + 9 holy warrior +6 Str boost + 10 PA + 2 bane = 46


*HPs* 269 / 269 +48 temporary + 40 from CON boost 

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 deflection +4 nat -1 sz  = 45 FF 45  Touch 16
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, (1d20+25)[*35*])
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 
Unholy Aura (+4 deflection AC, no abjurant effects, if good creature hits DC 28 FORT or 1d6 strength damage)  17 rounds
Righteous Might (+8 Str, +4 Con, +4 Nat Armour, DR 15/good, GO LARGE!) 20 rounds

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  0/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The Messenger meets its fate with its blade raised as Solomon and Roian advance for the final assault. Each fall of the hammer, each stab of the spear carves another chunk out of your enemy, and though it manages to deflect a few of the blows, there is no matching the sheer brutality and skill of the killers. The exchange is entirely in your favour. The archangel, its body ruined, is slammed at last against the slab of stone and pinned in place by Solomon's blessed spear. Its mouth is still open wide, but no more music escapes it. Instead, a trickle of pearly blood flows out from its gaping jowls, joining the current pouring out from the rest of its wounds. The creature's eyes roll back in its head, and then it goes still. The energies you first witnessed around it are gone.

Barachiel, the Messenger and First of the Celestial Hebdomad, is dead.

The last remaining angel lets out a dreadful wail at the sight of the slain paragon, but it does not do so for long. Kaulesh is the first to turn on it, wrapping its form in squirming, searching tentacles. Obsun follows suit, exhaling five separate torrents of fantastic energy that sear and scorch its celestial body and burn out its eyes completely. Finally, Astioch - having been teleported closer - approaches. Kyuss' emissary waves a hand, and what were cries of grief quickly turn into howls of agony. Supine and helpless, the solar cannot stop Astioch from bringing down his giant mace on its head. A single crunch rings out, and then silence. 

Looking about, your various spells are still in place, but there is no sign of any of the little lantern archons that accompanied the Messenger. Your enemies have all been vanquished or driven before you. The cavern is calm, and as you look down you see that Lunia's ascent out of the Sea of Silver seems to have stopped. There is no cataclysmic eruption, no dramatic collapse of this portion of the planar realm. Yet there is something new now that was not there before: a disquiet, a buzzing beneath your skin. It's probably nothing. 

Peering ahead, those of you with keen vision take note of a natural passage leading further into the rock, dimly lit by the waters of the stellar springs. The floor there is at an incline; it seems that there is another way out. With any luck, it will lead you up to the surface.

*Spoiler: OOC - End of Combat*
Show

That's a wrap on the opening boss fight, folks! That's one down, six to go; I'm sorry to say that they only get harder from here...  :Small Amused: 

The scene is yours to do with as you will. I'm assuming you will be identifying the items with requisite magic. From each of the three fallen solars, you are able to loot their _+5 Dancing Greatswords_ and a trio of mundane +2 Str composite longbows. The Messenger itself wears a _Vest of Legends_ over a set of _+6 Celestial Armor_, a pair of _Bracers of Strength +6_, a _Cloak of Charisma +8_, and the _Aria Blade_ (see the spoiler). Its trumpet, while of impeccable make and of the purest silver, seems to be entirely mundane.

*Spoiler: Aria Blade*
Show

_This longsword is shaped entirely of smooth white crystal, which from far away looks like an angel's feather. Its hilt and crossguard are simply decorated with what appears to be a platinum filigree. When it is drawn or swung, the sword leaves behind a trail of perfect song._

The Aria Blade is a _+6 Harmonizing Crystal Echoblade_ (MiC 35 & 49). In addition, the noise of the Aria Blade protects its wielder, providing immunity to any other mind-effecting spells and effects while under the influence of bardic music. This immunity does not block out the effects of the music itself, including any morale bonuses. Finally, a bard wielding the Aria Blade may extend the range of all bardic music effects to 120 ft.

----------


## MikelaC1

If possible, I would like the cloak as it would aid in my spellcasting a bit. I can offer my own old +6 back into the treasure trove in exchange. As well, if anyone needs healing, gather around and I will cast a Mass Heal on us all. If the member who can disrupt divine spells is in the group, Cassiopia will add a _Moment of Prescience_ to add 20 to her chance to pierce past his resistance

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon watches and smiles as the archangel's final breath came out, he was slightly surprised, it was much easier than he thought, but then again, he had allies he had not before. The whole thing started and stopped in less than a minute, he was panting, and took a moment to catch his breath, once done, he looked up, and flew closer to the angel, close enough to caress him, to touch him. He pulled the sword out of his grip, and then began cutting off his head. 

He takes his time, ignoring blood, viscera, and anything else, one hand hold the hair, pulling upwards.

Once done, he flies gently down to the floor, laying the angels weapon on the ground, and then the head next to it, almost gingerly. Upon which, he performs a small ritual, ending up with him tying the angels head to his waist via it's hair. 

*Spoiler*
Show


He'll take the sword in case no one wants it. 

Solomon
*HP's:* 239/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 17
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 8/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 0/3/dayBoots of Speed 7/10/daySteal SLA 0/1/day

----------


## Taelas

After recovering from his fall, Roian is only too eager to help divide the loot.

"*It's been made clear from this fight that I lack a better method of flight, so if no one else has greater need of it, I'll take the armor,*" he suggests. He nods to Cass and Solomon, agreeing with their choices. "*I think those two would serve the group best in your hands, yes. We've no bard to take advantage of the more esoteric qualities of the sword.*"

He looks around at the others. "*If that is acceptable to everyone, we can gather up the rest and hope for an opportunity to sell it somewhere. As long as my Master's veil protects us, we should be able to interact with the lesser celestials without being discovered.*" He gives Solomon a sideways glance. "*As long as we don't parade our trophies around too openly, that is.*"

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


As the Solar had collapses insensate and helpless Astioch had delighting in a slow and painful deathblow to end the Solar's pitiful existence with torment and suffering. As he does so he looks up as the body of messenger thumps down on the rocks beside him with a wet _splat_. Grinning he offers up a prayer to Kyuss and after plucking a glorious feather from each of the fallen Solars as a momento he does the same to Barachiel the Messenger before reaching to its chest and with his claws tearing open the ribs and plucking free the still bloody heart. 

A wide grin spreads over his face as he tears off a piece with his sharp fangs and indulges in the rich sweet tang of celestial ichor and feels its power fill his body. *"A piece of our foe?"* he offers, *"A tasty starter prior to the main courses of our seven course feast."* he adds with a sly grin.  Looking about the cave as the others gather the loot he seeks a way further up through the caves towards the more populous parts of the Celestial realm. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Cast Absorb strength as he eats Barachiels' heart (+9 Str, +8 con)
Look for a way up 
Know (planes) (1d20+26)[*31*] or Spot (1d20+21)[*41*]


*HPs* 269 / 269 +48 temporary 

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 deflection +4 nat -1 sz  = 45 FF 45  Touch 16
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, (1d20+26)[*31*])
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  0/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## CozJa

Incredibly, the fight is over, and those fallen stand only on one side. The other.

Kaulesh dismisses his powers, and joins the rest of the group ready to take the spoils, some of them in a more peculiar way than others. 

At Roian words, he raises his hand "Actually, I'd like to keep one of the Solars' swords, you never know when you need one, but I concur that we should be wary about showing things around too much."

As he sees Solomon and Astioch taking pieces off the body of their fallen enemy, Kaulesh refuses gently the Priest's offer, trying to be as educate as possilbe, "Oh thanks, no, I.. already had a full lunch just before entering the portal, enjoy yourself!" 

In fact, only one word resonates in his mind _"Yuck! I fear I ended up in the company of a bunch of dangerous lunatics, I better watch out..."_

He then turns to Solomon to ask him a favor before they depart. 

"I see that you are quite apt in the process of beheading, could you do the same with the Solars, I may have some... later use for their skulls."

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon turns to Kaulesh and nods with a grin. Holding the Archangels sword, which was already dripping with Celestial ichor, he beheaded the other solars one at a time, seemingly taking pleasure in the activity. Once done, he brings all three heads to Kaulesh, presenting his grisly gift.

He then turns to Astioch and graciously takes the offer.

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"Toot. Toot toot. I think I'm getting the hang of this, listen..."* Obsun lets his words fall as he turns and sees his companions eating the body of the dead angel. He blinks once with a blank face and then gives the trumpet another toot before tying it to his belt. *"So. One big angel down. All of us still alive. Some of us...snacking. Going to be honest here, didn't think we'd make it this far. Who knew these archangels were such pushovers?"*

*"Where to next? Oh, right I almost forgot. Well, I did forget earlier. If each of you will allow me to offer you a minor warding against the elements, it will also protect you from my breath weapon. It's not technically a divine power..."* he says to Solomon. *"So you needn't worry about it."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Obsun will offer the Endure Exposure invocation to everyone. Also anyone who stands within 10ft of him will heal 5 HP a round, so there's no need to cast any more healing spells.

----------


## MikelaC1

> If that is acceptable to everyone, we can gather up the rest and hope for an opportunity to sell it somewhere. As long as my Master's veil protects us, we should be able to interact with the lesser celestials without being discovered.


As Cassiopia buckles the cloak around herself, tossing her old one to whomever is holding the excess loot, she remarks 
We must be careful about where and what we chose to sell. Many of the more powerful items are probably unique and questions would be asked about how we came to acquire them. And we are not likely to have the same Prime contacts who never asked questions about items we were coming to sell

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Having stripped the dead archangel of steel, cloth, and flesh and stuffed its remains into a container to be further consumed at a later date, your group confers about next moves. The Messenger's cloak, blade, and armor are all claimed by different members of your band, and Kaulesh even gets some help getting his hands on the skulls of the solars along with one of their weapons. Finally, Obsun has taken the Messenger's trumpet and begun to blow hot air into it, producing a sound that is somehow both flat and shrill. To be honest, you are not sure which is the biggest indignity. You leave behind a scene of vivid gore and broken wings, a trio of headless bodies marking the site of your first victory, and follow Astioch as the priest guides the way forward.

The journey through the rock is winding but relatively uneventful. As you proceed farther, you realize that your earlier excavation must have accidentally bored into a naturally-occurring faultline in the foundations of Lunia... but you're starting to put together that very little is natural on a plane of law and order. On any Prime Material plane, the cave would have been jumbled and messy, following no discernible pattern. There would have been collapsed sections, dead ends, or spaces too narrow to crawl through. Not here; the path slopes gently upwards, you never quite lose your footing, and there is always just enough ambient light from the shimmering liquid that runs between the soles of your feet. Even Roian, the largest among you in his bulky pauldrons, is able to follow along without issue.

After what is either a few minutes or a few hours of climbing, the roof above you is replaced with Lunia's stars. A breeze touches your hair, or the skin on your faces. By all accounts, this path has led you to the bottom of some kind of ravine on the plane. Walls rise perhaps thirty feet above you on both sides, but ahead the path continues to rise until it is flush with the earth. You don't hear any immediate voices from that direction. In fact, other than the whistle of the wind in nearby trees and the eternal twilight-sounds of animals at play, there isn't much else to pick up on. None of you noticed any footprints coming the opposite way during the ascent, which leads you to believe that the late Messenger likely found another way to head you off when it did.

Now, having made it to Lunia proper, you will need to decide how to proceed.

*Spoiler: Lunia, the Silver Heaven*
Show

The following information can be unlocked with requisite Knowledge (Planes) or Knowledge (History) checks.

*Spoiler: DC 22*
Show

The first and lowest layer of Mount Celestia, Lunia is the first sight of many a martyred soul. Perpetually awash under a starry twilight and surrounded on all sides by the Silver Sea, it makes up the entirety of the base of the mountain. Hundreds of portals from other realms lead to Lunia, and just about all of them lead to the shores of the sea. They are also intensely scrutinized by archon guards monitoring for those seeking to infiltrate the heavens. The wine-dark Silver Sea is made purely of holy water, yet contains all manner of aquatic life, from tiny minnows to leviathans lurking in the depths. The shores of the plane itself are dotted with citadels and redoubts, the better to repel invasions by outside forces.

*Spoiler: DC 30*
Show

Being so readily available to the other planes has turned Lunia into a sort of center of trade in Celestia. Most of the other realms are not mercantile or really interested in profit - what is the point of trying to make a fortune in Heaven? - but there are plenty of recently-dead souls on the lowest realm who have not even started their climb. There are even plenty of mortals from other planes who have set up shop in the towns and villages that dot the foothills of the mountains, bartering precious and holy items in exchange for goods and services. Some even call Lunia 'the Crossroads of Heaven'.

*Spoiler: DC 38*
Show

There are stories of those permitted to live on Lunia who do not yet conform to Celestia's ideals. One such story is of a former wizard, a conjurer named Mahlhevik. Once a vain and cruel man committed to mastering others, he experienced a spiritual awakening near the end of his mortal life. Dedicating his life to a pursuit of the knowledge of virtue, this man called in a number of favors to build a lodge on Lunia. It is said that Mahlhevik regularly atones for his behaviour, but that the trappings and instincts of his former life continue to hold him back from a true understanding of the nature of good. It is also said that Mahlhevik's lodge is the place to go to pick up interesting trades and even more interesting stories.

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon growls at the dweomer cast upon him, but manages to come out the other side unscathed. Frowning, he moves onward, like the eternally angry man that he was. As they walked he flew over the ground, and stepped upon it, alternating from one to the other, sometimes lingering in one mode longer, as if he couldn't make up his mind. 

Upon breaching the planes crust via the ravine, he looks around and smells, it had been a while since he had been here. 

*"There may be other ways than just trying to move forward, lots of recently perished souls linger to barter goods, and others as well, we may be able to find... something that may help us?"* he leaves it off trailing as a question. 

Tilting his head, he transforms into a small bird, and flies off, and up. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Wild shape into Eagle, Legendary (MM2) to go scout, fly up a few hundred feat to see what is closest to us, etc. 

Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 17
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 8/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 5/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 0/3/dayBoots of Speed 7/10/daySteal SLA 0/1/day

----------


## MikelaC1

Bartering goods? In heaven? Cassiopia doesnt pursue the issue further and it doesnt fit with what few sermons she heard, her area of knowledge is the arcane and not of the planes like the others so she isnt about to argue the point. Getting rid of these hot goods is what interests her.

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch felt a thrumming in his body, engorged with the absorbed power of Baracheils heart. Emerging into the beaches and mountains of Lunia he looked about, blinking slightly in the celestial light, trying not to breathe too deeply as the tang of the holy water hits him.

Trying to get his bearings he looks at his allies as he takes to the air. *the temptation to merely lay waste to all the estates of the Lunian archons is strong. But there are places we can go, places of trade and of those not of this realm and we can speak to seek out the paths to the next realm. There we can rip the Seers all seeing eyes from his skull.* 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



With very high Know(planes) check in the discord thread would Astioch know where the wizards lodge is?

*HPs* 269 / 269 +48 temporary 

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 deflection +4 nat -1 sz  = 45 FF 45  Touch 16
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, [roll0])
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  0/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## CozJa

"I concur, our best course of action would be to try and find a trading post."

The Truenamer looks at the skies, as if to obtain some inspiration. 

"I remember one specifically. There was this arcanist called Mahlhevik; the poor soul couldn't quite find his way into the higher standards of virtue required by the denizens of this realm, but he tried so hard, and was enough of a good arcanist, that he ended up taking residence somewhere in this plane. Now, don't misunderstand me, he's definitely not one of your kin, but sainthood isn't exactly the first goal he's going to reach. Now, I'm not sure I quite remember where the location of his lodge, but I should be able to pinpoint a location not too far from it, unless somebody else knows about it."

----------


## Taelas

"*A not-quite-as-virtuous-as-the-rest trader, eh? Sounds like it'll be our best bet. They might even know of a path up that isn't the sanctioned way, if they've been barred from ascending for so long.*"

Roian nods to himself, then looks at Kaulesh. "*At your leisure, master wordsmith. Lead the way.*"

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Solomon - having transformed from man to mist, and finally to avian - is the first to lay eyes on the fulness of Lunia, yet not being beset by any immediate danger, the rest of you soon follow in your ascent up to the surface. As you saw when you first arrived in this realm, no sun or moon ever graces the sky, yet the brilliance of the constellations is more than enough for all shapes to cast shadows on the earth. The hills of Mount Celestia's lowest level are gentle, rolling things. They are tree-clad in places and wide open in others, yet all slope upwards, ever upwards. Almost too far away, the slope begins to get steeper until it passes out of sight. It would appear that the outer redoubts that surrounded the bluffs and promontories overlooking the holy sea were not exceptions to the rule, either; here and there, the natural terrain of the plane is broken by great domes and halls of ivory and other fantastic stones. Trails and roads criss-cross the landscape, adjoining the abodes of those who have come to settle at the bottom of the mountain.

As you slowly make your way to higher ground you pass dismayed faces and furtive whispers on the roads. The dead here, those who have passed from their mortal realms only years or months ago, still bear the vague shapes of their previous existence, but many are ephemeral and made of little more than dust. None of them seem to turn your way, evidence that the veil of the Lord of the Hells is working. In fact, as you follow the gazes of those who stand disturbed, you see that Asmodeus' forces have broken through the outer wards of Heaven. A number of the hellish fortresses have been lashed together to form sanctuaries for evil's might to strike out at its most hated rivals. Great gouts of hellfire and dins of dreadful noise can be heard across the firmament, and so you know that the Devil's war is just beginning.

Kaulesh and Astioch have, between them, divined the route to a safe haven amid the distracted souls of the dead. They provide the directions to Solomon, your group's most skilled tracker. Together, the three lead your assembled crew on a merry stroll through the first hours of pandemonium. Your destination is some way up the rise, a trek that would take you hours or even days in any mortal world but in your current guises is but a few hours of travel. You stop a few times to wait for the hunter to re-align himself and get his bearings, but never for long. 

Eventually, you come to what the truenamer and the cleric agree is your destination. Amidst a clearing, where the woods part, the road splits in front of a fine-looking coaching house. Built of sturdy stone and dark lumber, it bears several flower boxes beneath glass-paned windows, through which spills welcoming torchlight. A solid brick chimney at one end spews aromatic smoke. The dirt path from the road leads to a simple but clearly closed wooden door. There is no sign here, but you are sure that you're in the right place.

----------


## MikelaC1

Cassiopia takes a moment to make sure she looks her best, approaches the door first, knocking on the door and waiting patiently for someone to answer. Doing what some people refer to as a "face" role is right up her alley and hopefully this Mahlhevik will be interested in parlay instead of having to have answers beaten out of him.

----------


## BelGareth

Having flown on the winds of Celestia, and guided the fair group to this strange residence, Solomon flew straight down, transformed, and knocked on the door. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 17
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 8/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 5/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 0/3/dayBoots of Speed 7/10/daySteal SLA 0/1/day

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"I'm right here if you need me, just shout."* Obsun's disembodied voice says as the group traverses the hills of Heaven. His mind is elsewhere, thinking of a sun set he left behind as he follows the Hellions. He speaks the words that open the gates over and over in his mind, debating whether to stay or to go. _Not yet._

When they come to the house he doesn't bother at the door but floats down through the chimney between the smoke of the fire, waiting in the hearth for his companions.

*Spoiler*
Show

Fully healed after the fight, he recasts Draconic Toughness for 20 Temp HP. When they get to the cabin he's still in cloud form and will fly down the chimney, waiting in the fireplace and changing back to human form. He's still invisible and has Resist Fire 10 against any heat there.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Both Cassiopia and Solomon take turns rapping on the door. As the majority of your group waits on the threshold of the lodge, you begin to detect the sounds of what lies on the other side: the hum of low conversations, clinking of glasses, and fingering of some stringed instrument akin to a lute. They are drowned out momentarily by heavy footsteps, and a rumbling bass voice on the other side: "Hold on, hold on, I'm on my way!"

The entryway swings open, revealing a rather portly man who looks to be easily in his sixties. A full salt and pepper beard sits proudly on his chin, a marked contrast to his shorn pate. He wears a finely brocaded robe of silk but has pushed up the sleeves past his elbows. There are distinct crow's feet and smile lines on his weathered face, and he takes you all in with twinkling glasz eyes, making sure to study each of you.

"Well you aren't archons and you sure aren't dead... so looks like you've come to the right place! Welcome, travelers, to Castle Mahlhevik! Come on, come in! The fire's on, we've got drinks and beds for the weary. In fact, you're just in time; I've just finished a harvest from the nearby orchard to make ciders. If you're keen, feel free to try the crisp. Golden apples taste much better than earthly ones, and I import only the best cinnamon from a friend in Calimport." The man - presumably Mahlhevik himself - does not stop talking as he escorts you inside. 

You follow Mahlhevik through a simple vestibule into a spacious hall. Tables and stools of honey-stained oak are placed atop intricate area rugs, each depicting some kind of celestial creature; an animal more often than not. At several tables sit a few patrons who pay you little mind, but for the most part, the hall lies empty. The incandescent stone walls around them reflect the candlelight, which travels much further than it ought to. On one side of the chamber, a long bar - a single piece of glossy wood, smooth and perfectly varnished - rests, and the furthest end boasts a hearth and a roaring fire in a bright brick chimney. Obsun, having opted to use this as his means of access, emerges into the lodge as mist before corporealizing.

"Hah!" exclaims your new host upon seeing Obsun turn back to his full form, "I haven't seen that one in a while. You're with them, I assume? Please, find a seat anywhere; you must all be famished. Taking a holiday in Heaven is no easy feat, especially if you aren't invited, eh?" He gives you all an obvious wink.

----------


## MikelaC1

The food and drink are certainly welcome, and Im sure its of the finest quality. But before you take an order and run off to teh kitchen, we do have some business to do. We happen to have come into possession of certain items that are of no use to ourselves, but might be worth a pretty penny to the right buyer. We are also looking for information, the sort of information that would be useful for a traveler, the sort of trails you dont see on an ordinary map, if you know what I mean

*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

(1d20+51)[*66*]

----------


## 3SecondCultist

"Oho! My dear, I think I know exactly what you mean. I believe I may be able to help you with both of those matters." Mahlhevik looks askance at Cassiopia. "But please, let's all take a seat. You can rest here a moment - this place is well-warded from the magical attentions of Celestia's native denizens - while I get you all something to refresh yourselves."

The man snaps his fingers to summon a second figure, a rather plain-looking human woman who under the lens of truesight is actually a serpentine tan'ari somewhere between a marilith and a succubus. She appears in front of you as though from nowhere, yet you spy no summoning circles and did not detect her a moment ago. Even without a means of piercing illusions, you can see that she has four arms. 

"Styris, there you are. Won't you take an order for our guests?" Mahlhevik beckons all of you towards a table near the fire, away from anyone else. "We can discuss your business away from prying ears while we wait."

----------


## Taelas

Roian nods with a slight dip of his head in lieu of a bow. "*We appreciate your hospitality, Mister Mahlhevik,*" he offers politely, before accepting the man's invitation to take a seat (assuming there is one that looks sturdy enough to handle his current size--if not, he'll just sit on the floor).

Being unable to see through illusions, the priest barely gives the four-armed servant more than a cursory glance. While unusual, this man was supposed to be a mage of some sort, so who knows how much he'd experimented on his servants?

"*Some water will do for me,*" he tells her, not having any interest in nor need of sustenance thanks to one of his rings.

----------


## MikelaC1

Cassiopia orders a full and proper meal, taking note of the marilith/succubus combo. Being allied to Glasya, she doesnt have a whole lot of dealings with demons, finding them to be too chaotic to be trustworthy. She maybe an evil person, but at least her word is her bond...that is, if you can actually get her to formally agree to something. Seeing as she is not carrying any of the items of note, she will have to wait until someone else brings them out.

----------


## CozJa

Kaulesh sits on a chair, looking around the place with interest: for all the acts of entropy he is still looking to see, he can't help but appreciate a moment of break from their mission. 
Still a bit disgusted by Astioch's last actions, he doesn't feel the need to eat anything, therefore looks only for beverage. 

"I'll take a taste of Arborean Wine, thanks."

As he waits for his drink he looks at Mahlhevik. 
"You run quite an interesting place here. How long it's been 'open'?"

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch nodded a greeting muttering a welcome in the celestial tongue that tasted like ash in his mouth. As he ducks through doorway, wings folding he looks around. Struck at the oddity of such a place. *you run a most strange inn, how have the Celestial Governers never removed you?*

At the offer of food he grins, *No food, I have but recently eaten, but I will join the others with wine. Something to wash down my meal will be good and then we can see if you can help with our requests about ways to ascend.* 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Diplomacy (1d20+22)[*35*] if needed

*HPs* 269 / 269 +48 temporary 

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 deflection +4 nat -1 sz  = 45 FF 45  Touch 16
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, (1d20+22)[*35*])
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  0/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Styris takes your orders swiftly, nodding at all of you before she heads towards a brick-wall kitchen and out of your immediate vicinity. She returns within a few minutes with glacier-cold water and a bottle of impeccable red wine to share amongst you. Once he sees that you are all alone, your host turns back to all of you.

"Never doubt the gullibility of the incarnations of pure goodness, my friends. I have been 'on a path to redemption' for some centuries now, and no matter how many times I may slip, I always atone and re-swear my desire to be better. That's the problem with angels; they _want_ to believe that all creatures have goodness in them. They can't give up on mortals, it is quite literally not in their nature. Then again, I personally haven't hurt so much as a fly since my stay here, so... maybe there's something to their game." Mahlhevik reaches across the table, pouring generous glasses for those of you so inclined to drink.

"Now, you mentioned you have items to sell. I'd be happy to take them from you for the right price; I've plenty of contacts off-plane who would pay well for heavenly goods. Do you have any idea how many sets of celestial chainmail I moved last year?" The wizard chuckles. "What have you got?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

We can handle the full details of the sale OOC, but I do want to know what you're actively taking out of your extradimensional spaces here and showing him vs. what you're going to be keeping to yourselves.

----------


## MikelaC1

Although Cassiopia doesnt have the items themselves, she is willing to handle the details for now. Unfortunately we dont have any celestial chainmail, even if it is your specialty. However what we do have is 3 composite bows, a vest of Legends, a full power dancing greatsword and a full power set of gauntlets of strength.

----------


## Taelas

As Cassiopia mentions the items, Roian retrieves them from the enveloping pit and brings them out to display them.

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"So you live here, by choice?"* Obsun asks after he dismisses his invisibility. He lets his eyes wander around the table and room before returning to their host. *"That's weird."* He says. *"What do you do for fun around here?*

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Mahlhevik takes the time to inspect each and every item as it appears, his eyes flashing a distinct arcane blue before returning to their natural colour. He strokes his beard thoughtfully, visibly doing internal calculations in his head for a moment. "This is quite a princely trove. That you would offer these items so freely, this blade in particular, tells me that you are no ordinary adventurers. I will not ask as to their provenance, for I suspect I'd rather not know." One bushy eyebrow raises slightly. "Would you prefer coin, barter, or favour as payment? Perhaps some combination of the three?"

The haggling is briefly interrupted by the arrival of Cassiopia's dinner - for the woman is the only one to have ordered food - but at the archmage's behest, several platters of mouth-watering cheeses and meats accompany the main plate. There are figs, nuts, and fresh fruit as well to complement the array of delicacies that Mahlhevik has laid before you.

"You mentioned trails earlier. Is passage up the Final Mountain what you seek?"

----------


## MikelaC1

Your offer of coin is generous but we are also looking for a trail to at least the second level of the mountain. Its my understanding that you have to go one level at a time.

----------


## CozJa

Observing Obsun movements, Kaulesh hides a smile behind the glass of wine, and sips before turning to their host. 

"Favour is a rarely given coin, and a most precious one, indeed."  He says, considering the arcanist's words

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch sips the wine and smiles appreciatively. *A fine vintage. But you can see we are serious people, you know the provenance of the blade we hold here.* He lets it sink in a little before continuing. *We have no real need of coin. Maybe a few minor trinkets of utility but its the pathways to the next level or the other levels we need.*  Astioch says gently, only his spreading wings and horns adding some implicit threat. 

*You are comfortable here. If you did not assist us it maybe the opposite. Give us what we seek and we will be on our way with thanks for information and the fine drinks.*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Diplomacy (1d20+22)[*41*]

*HPs* 269 / 269 +48 temporary 

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 deflection +4 nat -1 sz  = 45 FF 45  Touch 16
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, (1d20+22)[*41*])
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  0/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## 3SecondCultist

"Now now, there's no need for such harsh words!" Mahlhevik lets out a rich belly laugh at Astioch's 'diplomacy'. "For the lot you've presented, I'll give you what you want and more. You're right enough that coin won't get you very far on Celestia, though there are cities here that produce the finest creations I have ever clapped these eyes on. As it happens, I have something in trade that I think will serve you better than any tale I could tell."

The mage reaches deep into a pocket of his robe - far deeper than any human arm has a right to go - and rummages around for a moment, before producing a small object. When he places it on the table, you all see it to be a sphere formed of cerulean crystal. There are thick metallic bands around its circumference, which you perceive to be the same quality of platinum as the Messenger's sword. What's more, closer inspection reveals that there is an entire constellation filigreed in impossibly intricate detail along the surface of the sphere. Mahlhevik looks back at all of you with a wide-brimmed smile.

"The Radiant Arsenal of Yetsira on Jovar carries many weapons and artifacts of war, yet none have realized I have liberated one of their greatest treasures. The Celestial Astrolabe is both map and compass; infused with the radiance of a forgotten deity, it has charted every space and star of these seven realms. There is an intelligence within, however dim, and it will respond to the desires of the user while within Celestia. While its magic is limited to navigation, there is no corner of this mountain that its eye does not see. Should you wish to find your way to the top, then let the Astrolabe be your guide."

The wizard purses his lips. "To prove my words true, I will tell you freely the location of the hidden crossing into Mercuria, the Golden Heaven. Follow the water; many of the streams that feed our Silver Sea run all the way through Lunia to their source, a starlit pool with no name that is fed by the falls of the Lambent Span. Behind the waterfall runs a switchback carved into the mountain rock. It is a narrow path, and quite treacherous, but the waters will shroud you if you have the patience for the climb. Take to the skies at your own peril, for the Span's guardians will be looking for transgressors."

Mahlhevik tosses the Astrolabe up and down in his hand, as if it were a toy. "Well then, do we have a deal? All of your hard-earned gains for one of mine?"

*Spoiler: The Celestial Astrolabe*
Show

The Astrolabe gives off an overwhelming aura of divination to anyone who looks at it with Detect Magic or Arcane Sight. By all appearances, it is an artifact rather than a magical item, and is quite literally priceless. 

As a full-round action, the wielder of the Celestial Astrolabe can attune it to any layer of Mount Celestia. While attuned to a layer, the Astrolabe grants its wielder a continuous +20 insight bonus on Knowledge (Planes) and Survival checks used to navigate it. Furthermore, the wielder can use the _Find the Path_ spell on any attuned layer at will (CL 20th). This artifact ignores all area spells that protect against divination, such as _Mage's Private Sanctum_. The Celestial Astrolabe can only attune to a single layer of Mount Celestia at a time.

----------


## Taelas

"*All the things that we have put on the table for this?*" Roian glances around at the others, then continues with a nod, "*I believe that will do.*" The priest reaches out to pluck the orb from the mage's grasp.

----------


## MikelaC1

Finishing off her meal, Cassiopia considers the offer from the mage. She holds out her hand to take the orb I would like to try before we buy If it is given to her, she will take a moment, and concentrate on the second layer of Mount Celestia. When/if the map changes, she will look at it and then concentrate on third layer and check the orb again. If it has changed and appears to be working for anyone, she hands the orb back to Rolan It seems a good deal to me.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The orb feels warm in Cassiopia's palm, the sorceress opening her mind as the Astrolabe pulses once, twice, three times. Within her mind, she sees eons take shape, light and form shaped across infinite miles to become the bottom of Celestia. The epitome of this realm - its very heart, if such a thing can be said to exist - beats to a perfect, sublime order. In a flash, she sees every wave of the Sea of Silver, every rock and blade of grass around the bluffs of the Silver Heaven. She follows the rivers and tributaries upstream like a salmon, tracing the path backwards as they wind through the peaceful villages of Lunia. One current in particular runs from a pool nestled deep in the foothills of the mountain. There, she witnesses a cascading waterfall thousands of feet tall, far taller than any on any Material Plane - tumbling from a sheer cliff. At its base, a small path is visible before disappearing behind the falls. It is the Lambent Span, just as Mahlhevik said. It is only when her awareness tries to pass above that she is blocked, her perception fading into nothingness.

By the time Cassiopia returns to her body, several moments have passed. The wizard looks at her, an eyebrow raised. "And did I speak true? The Astrolabe will not function between the layers - for Zakphiel and its kin have divided it into seven concentric planes, each one operating under its own rules - but for as long as you stand on one part of the mountain, it will show you the path you seek."

As the last of the food arrives, Mahlhevik eventually takes his leave to attend to other guests, but not before a last word. "There are always enough rooms in my Castle for those who need them. Please, take some rest and refresh yourselves before departing. If you would like more food and drink, seek out Styris or any other of my people. We are all friends here. But beware; this is the last safe place for our kind on Celestia. The farther you go, the more dangerous it will become."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Any last comments or questions before you all retire? If you'd like to get your spells re-sorted for the next day, feel free to chat over Discord to compare stuff.

----------


## MikelaC1

Sorting our spells for optimization might be useful, unfortunately as a sorceress and favored soul, my spell selection is set in stone. I can tell you what I have, but I cant change it.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

With your transactions completed and your next steps revealed, you all settle in for a few hours at Mahlhevik's abode. True to his word, the wizard has comfortable rooms for those of you who wish to take advantage of the offer, while those of you who do not need such things find a quiet place to recover your energy from yesterday's battles. At any point in the evening, if any of you were to look out through the windows you would see a dark pall of arcane smoke surrounding the lodge and its grounds; a spell to ward off detection. As such, nobody disturbs you, and you find some measure of rest away from the prying eyes of the archons who rule this plane.

When you wake, it is to the same murky skies and veiled stars. There are several more patrons in Mahlhevik's dining hall, some of whom have come and gone. As you meet up once more, talking through your new strategies over some food and water rations, you prepare to head back out into Celestia with your new artifact and heading in tow. Your goal: Mercuria, the Golden Heaven, and your next target.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As you head out, I need to know who is taking the lead with the Celestial Astrolabe. You'll get a +20 circumstance bonus on your Survival checks. You're going to have to choose your heading, whether to follow the Astrolabe all the way to the waterfalls or if you're taking any detours on the way.

I'll also need that player to roll a d100...  :Small Amused:

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon had been very quiet during the stay, he politely took whatever food or refreshment was offered, but other than that, he merely scowled, and observed while the others spoke and interacted with the mage. 

He knew it was coming, but still scowled, and audibly *growled* when handed the Astrolabe. Sighing, he nodded and invoked the artifacts power to 'find the path' to the waterfall. He then guided the group, but took the 'scenic' route.

*Spoiler*
Show


Suvival check 2as 66
d100 88

Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284 + 14 temp hp's
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 17
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 3/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch sleeps a dreamless sleep. His mind warped with thoughts of worms and the dark emptyness of the oblivion Kyuss will bring. Enough so that he wakes up happy and refreshed. Heading into the main common room he mutters a few words after his prayers and a vast _heroes feast_ is conjured forth that he happily tucks into to fortify his mind and body. that done he blesses his weapons and armour before readying to follow the others. 

Looking at Solomon he grins at the assassin of gods and waves him forward. *"Let us see where the astrolobe takes us. With  luck we will find an unsuspecting prey to savage en route to sate our thirsts."*  He flaps into the auir, trailing the gleaming mace behind him as he does so.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Daily spells
Heroes Feast
Magic Vestment x 2
Great magic Weapon
Greater Mighty wallop
Superior Resistance 


*HPs* 269 / 269 (1d8+10)[*14*] temp

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 deflection +4 nat -1 sz  = 45 FF 45  Touch 16
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, (1d8+10)[*14*])
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## MikelaC1

Cassiopia awoken before most of the rest of the group, her daily routine of buffing herself always took some time and it wouldnt do to go out in the world without her preparations in place. Once ready to face down a Celestia that would execute her on the spot for even being there, she heads into the common room, presumably partaking her part of the _hero's feast_ prepared by Astioch. Im as ready as I will ever be, and ready to follow where the astrolabe and you lead us.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Greater Mage Armor (extend as 4th)
Superior Resistance
Bite of the Werewolf (persist as 9th)
Shield (persist as 6th)
Shield of Faith (persist as 6th)
Mind Blank
True Seeing
Moment of Prescience
Voice of the Dragon (persisted as 9th)

HP 152+14 (temp)   AC30; Touch16; FF29
Fortitude +19, Reflex +20; Will +30
spell slots used: 4th, 5th, 6th (X2), 8th (X2), 9th(X2)//turns used: 7/23

----------


## Taelas

Roian also gets up early to start his routine of spell-casting. He also partakes in the _heroes' feast_.

He pulls out the Astrolabe and with a bit of a smirk tosses it to Solomon. "*All yours, buddy. Lead the way.*"

At one point, he calls all of them together, requesting them to stand within a 30-foot radius of him. He then casts a spell that affects all within the circle. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The spell is _righteous wrath of the faithful_, and grants +3 morale bonus on melee attacks and damage rolls, as well as grants an extra attack (that doesn't stack with _haste_).

Daily routine:
_Persistent Greater Visage of the Deity_: +4 Str, +4 Dex, +2 Con, +4 Int, +2 Cha, flight speed equal to normal speed with average maneuverability, +1 natural armor, Spell Resistance 25, DR 10/magic, acid, cold, electricity and fire resistance 10, immunity to poison, darkvision 60 ft., claw and bite attacks
_Persistent Divine Power_: +6 enh. bonus to Str, +20 temporary hp, BAB equal to level
_Persistent Righteous Might_: +4 size bonus to Str, +2 size bonus to Con, +2 enh. bonus to NA
_Persistent Righteous Wrath of the Faithful_: all allies within 30 ft. at time of casting gain one extra attack at highest BAB (doesn't stack with haste) and +3 morale bonus to melee attack and damage rolls
_Persistent Devil's Ego_: +4 profane bonus to Cha and change type to outsider
_Undetectable Alignment_
_Persistent Divine Favor_: +3 luck bonus to attack and damage rolls
_Superior Resistance_: +6 resistance bonus to saves
_Extended Greater Magic Weapon_ (+1 unholy greathorn minotaur greathammer)
_Extended Magic Vestments_ x2 (glamered mithral full plate +1, animated steel shield +1)

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"Never thought I'd see the sun rise in the place where it shines the brightest."* Obsun remarks to his companions in the morning. The evening had been spent alone at a table near the fireplace, composing a letter to someone. Well, those gathered who could see beyond the veil saw him sitting writing a letter, as he kept his invisibility ward active throughout the night. _Got enough friends, thanks._ Didn't keep him from checking over his shoulder every ten minutes, as if just waiting for the celestial cavalry to come crashing through the door.

When he finished his letter he sealed it and found a semi-private corner. He whispered a power word and a gate appeared before him, showing what looked like the entry chamber to a fancy noblemans house. He took a quick peek and dropped the letter on the receiving table, then closed the gate with a slash of his hand.

He didn't sleep at all that night.

In the morning he munches quietly on the breakfast, even dropping his invisibility ward for the occasion while the others discuss the plan. *"Ready to go. Would you prefer to travel by cloud again?"*

*Spoiler*
Show

Cast Wind Walk on the party.


Spells active:
Persistent Blinding Breath
Persistent Positive Energy Aura 
Magic Vestment (Armor) 
Magic Vestment (Shield) 
Wind Walk


Invocations Active:
Endure Exposure
Aura of Flame
Draconic Knowledge
Voidsense
Draconic Toughness

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*The Hunters*

With the last of your magical wards and spells taken care of, your group departs Castle Mahlhevik. The moment that the last of you leave the Castle, you could swear as though you have crossed a planar threshold; the air of Lunia is thick with unease, a tension that rests beneath your shoulder blades. Wildfires bloom on the distant horizon, breaking the starlit solemnity of this realm. The Lord of the Hells' siege is certainly continuing apace, his feint costing hundreds of lives each minute the candle burns down. There could be no more obvious or salient reminder that your time in Celestia is limited. As such, it is of great value when Obsun offers his mistress' blessing once more and each of you takes off in mist form.

Solomon, as the most experienced tracker among you, is chosen to be the Astrolabe's holder. Much to the angel hunter's dismay, it would seem as though his post is to be front and center, leading the rest of Asmodeus' chosen from plane to plane. Worse still, his expertise seems to pay off over the first few hours of your journey. Disdaining Lunia's open roads and villages, you snake your way up the hillsides; traversing through copses and glens, ducking over rivers and through cleft valleys, and remaining out of sight. There is always the sight of the odd traveler or flying cohort, but they are often at a distance and therefore no concern of yours. Should any catch a glimpse of you, the worst they would see is an untimely mist.

It is perhaps the fourth or fifth hour of your flight that the magic of the Astrolabe wears off on Solomon. Though you are surely near the passage into the second of the Heavens, Mount Celestia is simply too vast to be mapped by mortals and so you find yourselves in need of the stolen artifact. Setting down in a small meadow near an empty road, the Butcher of Hope takes the time to re-attune to its magics. The rest of you stay close, making the most of your metamorphoses to provide a low-hanging shroud of cover for your companion to complete the ritual so that you can be on your way.

But it is not to be. Whether by fate or antagonistic design, moments after Solomon returns to a corporeal form, you hear the braying of trumpets; it is a chorus of lesser echoes of the same Messenger that you have lately dispatched. Four winged celestials descend upon the meadow, and they are accompanied by dozens of the lanterns you spotted when you first arrived on this plane. The humanoid-looking members of their host have produced perfect silver trumpets and sound a call to battle! Like a rain of stars they fall towards you, casting innumerable magics amid their ranks. The features of all four musicians are awash with holy light that threatens to burn your vision, yet even amid the clamor you pick up the noise of more wings than there are visible foes.

"You attaint the very soul of Mount Celestia," the keen-eared among you discern from somewhere in the environs of the angelic party, "and for your crimes against this plane, *you will be found guilty!*"

*Spoiler: OOC - Start of Combat*
Show

Roll20 Map Link

Let's get this encounter rolling! You are effectively being ambushed by a celestial hunting party, led in front by some trumpet archons. They are descending towards your position as seen on the map, accompanied by the better part of a dozen lantern archons. None of your characters beat their Initiative score, which makes it easy to rule that they're taking their Round 1 actions before all of you (they all spent the turn positioning themselves and casting buffs, so no need for saves or damage or anything like that yet).

Now, for the sake of the story I thought it would make more sense that Solomon is in corporeal form while the rest of you are in mist form from Obsun's Wind Walk spell. However, given that it takes 5 full rounds to transition into your normal bodies and I don't want to godmod your characters, I will give you the option of being halfway through the transformation process to join your friend. Therefore, everyone but Solomon can choose to stay gaseous or have up to *2 rounds* until their bodies are corporeal again (please choose in the Discord, you can only pick once). If you choose the latter, you can't fully act normally until your Round 3 actions; that means for Rounds 1 & 2, you are a cloud and your options for actions are quite restricted. Solomon can, of course, act freely.

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"I mean, it's not like that elf forest in Cormanthyr but this is pretty nice. Well, it's nice now, probably won't be once the old guy gets done here."* Obsun says as they fly along, once again an invisible talking cloud. *"I guess. Oh, we taking a break? Great."*

When the angels announce their ambush Obsun is caught by surprise. *"Did they just give a formal challenge or something during their ambush? What a weird place. Oh we can't fight in this spell hold on."* He says and stops his rambling long enough to focus on this magic and end the transmutation. *"What was once clouds are now...something else. Good luck."* The still invisible voice says.

*Spoiler*
Show

The first chance he gets Obsun will dismiss the spell as a standard action. Go get 'em!

----------


## MikelaC1

You all carry big trumpets but I've got an even bigger noise for you all.

With that, Cassiopia uses a swift action to cast an _Assay Spell Resistance_ and then unleashes a maximized _Chain Lightning_ but also uses her energy substitution power to turn the magical energy into sonic instead of electricity.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action: Assay Spell Resistance
Standard action: Maximized Chain Lightning, hitting the archon doing the talking and then jumping to as many archons who are within 30 feet of him
(1d20+30)[*39*] SR; *120* points to first target, *60* points to each secondary target

----------


## Taelas

Roian speaks a command word, then flies over to the archon in the back.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Standard action to activate the celestial armor to cast _fly_, then a move action.

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon was growling again. 

But then....he was smiling, surging forward to 'talk' to one of the trumpet wielders. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to closest trumpet wielder and attack with the Aria sword, PA for -6
*Attack* - (1d20+40)[*45*]
*Damage* - (1d8+33)[*39*] Epic/Magic/Slashing
DC 26 will save if hit or drain random magic item for 1 round

Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284 + 14 temp hp's
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 17
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 3/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch grins with savage glee as the trumpet wielding heavenly host decsend from the glowing sky towards them. As Solomon races towards one of the nearer ones he joins the savage little assassin with a great cry of might, bellowing a prayer to Kyuss as he goes. Running a hand over his belt he activates it and flies effortlessly towards the closest of the winged angels and with the blessing from Roian unleashes a savage series of attacks in concert with Solomon


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Swift: Activate belt of battle 1 charge 
Free: Move to nearest trumpet Archon
Full round attack (PA for 4)

(1d20+44)[*52*] dam (8d6+43)[*74*] + (5d6)[*16*] unholy/bane/unliving
(1d20+44)[*47*] dam (8d6+43)[*76*] + (5d6)[*17*] unholy/bane/unliving
(1d20+39)[*59*] dam (8d6+43)[*78*] + (5d6)[*12*] unholy/bane/unliving   _EDIT: 60 to confirm for 159 extra damage_ 
(1d20+34)[*46*] dam (8d6+43)[*66*] + (5d6)[*24*] unholy/bane/unliving
(1d20+29)[*48*] dam (8d6+43)[*71*] + (5d6)[*18*] unholy/bane/unliving  _EDIT: 52 to confirm for 142 extra damage_ 

Activate Robilar's Gambit for them to have +4 to hit/dam in melee but provoke AoOs, +5 to hit if they are adjecent to me and someone else 
(1d20+39)[*59*] dam (8d6+43)[*61*] + (5d6)[*23*] unholy/bane/unliving As Needed  _EDIT: 64 to confirm for 140 extra damage_ 
(1d20+39)[*49*] dam (8d6+43)[*71*] + (5d6)[*15*] unholy/bane/unliving As Needed
(1d20+39)[*57*] dam (8d6+43)[*63*] + (5d6)[*21*] unholy/bane/unliving As Needed
(1d20+39)[*48*] dam (8d6+43)[*72*] + (5d6)[*13*] unholy/bane/unliving As Needed 


*HPs* 269 / 269 +14

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 deflection +4 nat -1 sz  = 45 FF 45  Touch 16
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)

*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 2/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## DrK

*Spoiler: Crit Threats*
Show


Crit threats on Attack #3 and Attack 5 and AoO #1

Attack #3 (1d20+45)[*60*] Extra dam (16d6+86)[*159*]
Attack #5 (1d20+35)[*52*] Extra dam (16d6+86)[*142*]
AoO #1   (1d20+45)[*64*] Extra dam (16d6+86)[*140*]

----------


## 3SecondCultist

As Obsun rapidly dismisses his spell, each of you appears above the meadow around Solomon with your weapons raised and ready for battle. The enemy approaches, and it is time for bloodshed! Cassiopia, true to form, is the first to strike; with a gesture and a single call of power, the air around the archon troupe is wracked with thunder. At least half a dozen of the lanterns wink out of existence all at once, and each of the trumpet players is twisted and buffeted by the unnatural force. They cry out in pain, though all remain in the air. 

The two priests and the apostate all take to the skies next, each eager in his own way to deal out death and judgment against Heaven's host. Roian is unfortunately the slowest, activating his armor with the promise of closing with his prey but not before it has a chance to fight back. Astioch and Solomon, however, soar up to take the fight to the archons in the sky. The Butcher of Hope is the first to close, drawing the Aria Blade and cleaving off the better part of its wing. Yet its agony is overshadowed by the creature's horrified realization as it claps its eyes on the weapon.

"You wield the blade of the Messenger! Then it is *you* who have slain - " it does not finish, as the mighty executioner's mace of Kyuss is slammed into its face. Astioch's flurry of blows quite literally tear the trumpet archon to pieces, each swing eviscerating it further until there is nothing left but flesh and glowing blood. Its trumpet tumbles uselessly to Lunia's earth far below. The others in its company let out wails of lament, which turn into panicked cries as Kaulesh follows suit behind the rest of you. With the same word that he used when facing Barachiel, the truenamer wrests the power of flight from the higher pair of archons. As they begin to follow the trumpet's trajectory they close ranks, restoring themselves and putting up a shield to protect them from further thunderclaps.

Yet there, as you have your foes right where you want them, a hail of projectiles rains down from above.

The new assailants, who are now plainly visible, take wing with a speed that puts to shame all those you have fought before. Three angelic champions, of a similar solar lineage to the Messenger's escort, glare down at you. Their features are awash by the matching baleful light of halos atop their heads and longbows in their hands. Their armor is the red-gold of sunrise. Those of you who have fought Celestials for any length of time know them; they are Heaven's hunters, dispatched to destroy the very worst threats to their realm.

*Spoiler: Round 1 OOC*
Show

Updated Map

So that round turned out a bit messy! All of you advanced and Cassie was able to blast quite a few of the archons into oblivion - with Solomon and Astioch going absolutely chunky salsa on the first trumpet archons. I botted Kaulesh to burn some Inspiration and Reverse Seek the Sky on the back two archons, who are falling to earth quickly and should be easy enough to finish off. The last of them moved to do some energy warding and they all healed each other, so no need for saves or anything there.

However, with all of you moving in, the real enemies of this encounter came out to play: the trio of celestial hunters flew into sight from far above and attacked. Each of them launched a four-attack longbow Manyshot at Roian, Astioch, and Solomon before moving out and further away. They shot from at least 100 ft out, and they're staying separate and well out aura range at a nice 180 ft elevation. After factoring in DR, redirection, and arrow deflection, Kaulesh took *71* damage, Astioch took *131*, and Solomon took *159*. Let me know if my math is off for any of that!

All of you are up for your Round 2 actions now.

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"That's actually kinda gross."* Obsun says as he watches the angel get sliced into pieces. *"But better you taking the hits than me. Here, let me help."* He says as he flies up higher and releases a wave of healing energy towards his battered companions. He looks down at Roian below him and does a _'do you want to be swapped around_' hand gesture before remembering he's still invisible and then shrugs and speaks the word of power that makes them exchange places.

*Spoiler*
Show

Fly up 30ft, cast Mass Heal on Kaulesh, Astoich, and Solomon; they heal 200hp. Then cast a quickened Benign Transposition on Kaulesh and Roian.

----------


## MikelaC1

The Hunters may think they are out of range, but they arent out of the range of a disintegrate spell, including one that has been twinned. Again, she calls upon her divine energies to analyze her opponent's defenses and then gestures to loose off a twinned ray of disintegrate, seeking to unravel one of the Hunter's existence.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action: Assay Spell Resistance
(1d20+17)[*34*] ranged touch; (1d20+30)[*31*] spell resistance; (40d6)[*119*] damage, DC31 for (7d6)[*17*]
(1d20+17)[*26*] ranged touch; (1d20+30)[*37*] spell resistance; (40d6)[*127*] damage, DC31 for (7d6)[*29*]

----------


## Taelas

Suddenly finding himself much higher in the air, Roian looks around for his foe. Spotting an angel underneath him, he charges down, slamming his massive warhammer at the lantern archon with devastating force.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Downwards charge (+2 to hit, -2 ac), full power attack (-20 to hit, +40 damage).

Attack: (1d20+27)[*45*]; damage: (3d6+75)[*87*]; critical threat: (1d20+27)[*31*]; crit damage: (9d6+225)[*267*]

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


The angle splatters into chunks from the blows of the mace as Astioch grins in delight, chunks of angel splattering over him. The joy is shortlived however as the celestial hunters strike, and although he can deflect one arrow several others thud into him despite the vambraces that ward off these things. His wounds heal as one of his allies blesses them and with a savage burst of speed he pounces upon the nearest trumpeter. Smashing the creature to stun it before using the mastery of the white raven to slow time allowing him a flurry of blows on his potentially stunned prey.
Glancing at the flying hunters he grins, before finally shrouding himself in natural fog to hide himself from their bows.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move: To trumpet archon
Standard White rave hammer (PA4): (1d20+44)[*48*] dam (8d6+43)[*73*] + (5d6)[*13*] unholy/bane/unliving + (6d6)[*34*] white raven hammer + STUN (no save)
Swift: White raven tactics for another turn

Full attack:
(1d20+39)[*44*] dam (8d6+43)[*63*] + (5d6)[*11*] unholy/bane/unliving
(1d20+39)[*40*] dam (8d6+43)[*75*] + (5d6)[*24*] unholy/bane/unliving
(1d20+34)[*45*] dam (8d6+43)[*75*] + (5d6)[*22*] unholy/bane/unliving
(1d20+29)[*32*] dam (8d6+43)[*66*] + (5d6)[*14*] unholy/bane/unliving
(1d20+24)[*27*] dam (8d6+43)[*72*] + (5d6)[*13*] unholy/bane/unliving

*Swift: Diving quicken obscuring mist
*

Activate Robilar's Gambit for them to have +4 to hit/dam in melee but provoke AoOs, +5 to hit if they are adjecent to me and someone else (use as needed)
(1d20+39)[*41*] dam (8d6+43)[*74*] + (5d6)[*19*] unholy/bane/unliving
(1d20+39)[*50*] dam (8d6+43)[*75*] + (5d6)[*16*] unholy/bane/unliving
(1d20+39)[*58*] dam (8d6+43)[*64*] + (5d6)[*23*] unholy/bane/unliving



*HPs* 269 / 269 +14

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 deflection +4 nat -1 sz  = 45 FF 45  Touch 16
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 12 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon surges forward, activating his belt like Astioch had done, he swelled up like a wave of fury, where he delivered his mighty wroth upon the angel before him. 

*Spoiler*
Show


swift: Activate belt for move action
Move action to reach top middle angel (probably eat an aoo)
Full attack:
*Attack 1* - (1d20+46)[*56*]
*Damage* - (1d8+29)[*37*] + *2 vile damage* & will save DC 26 vs magic draining attack

*Attack 2* - (1d20+46)[*63*]
*Damage* - (1d8+29)[*36*] + *2 vile damage* & will save DC 26 vs magic draining attack

*Attack 3* - (1d20+41)[*53*]
*Damage* - (1d8+29)[*30*] + *2 vile damage* & will save DC 26 vs magic draining attack

*Attack 4* - (1d20+36)[*53*]
*Damage* - (1d8+29)[*33*] + *2 vile damage* & will save DC 26 vs magic draining attack

*Attack 5* - (1d20+31)[*35*]
*Damage* - (1d8+29)[*32*] + *2 vile damage* & will save DC 26 vs magic draining attack

Damage == Slashing, Magic, Epic

Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 17
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 3/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Restored of the worst of your injuries thanks to Obsun, you are free to take the offensive as the battle is joined anew. Though the longbow-wielding hunters are too quick for most of your party, they are not far enough away from Cassiopia's sorceries. One of her trademark disintegration rays is deflected, but the other eats away at the farthest solar, flensing away flesh and feathers both. The others tense, but with a single utterance from Kaulesh, Solomon is charging directly towards another one of them with supernatural speed! It is all the angel can do to retreat beneath the avalanche of sword blows, but not without suffering a sword hit on its weapon. The second after it is hit, the brightness and vitality seems drawn from the longbow.

In the center of the clash, Astioch and Roian meet the trumpet archons with immediate and devastating results. The warrior priests show no mercy to the heralds, tearing apart the enemy with brutal efficiency. There is no time for the opposition to protest: in less than ten seconds, another pair of trumpets join the one that has fallen to earth. Roian in particular - who thanks to Obsun has appeared not below his prey but above it - appears to have quite literally bisected his target in a single mighty swing of his warhammer. The screams of the final band member fades into a determined glare as it witnesses the carnage. "Barachiel's grace be with us," some of you can hear it chant as Kaulesh's power forces it to alight on the ground. It seems to be preparing some kind of spell.

The hunters strike all at once and from different directions. The farthest one among them - badly wounded by Solomon - continues its retreat, pumping its wings and reaching a commanding height before loosing a fourfold volley down at him. The second, barely recovered from Cassiopia's spell, dives to reach the last trumpet archon, who releases its magic to completely restore its body before putting Roian in its sights. The final one, unharmed as of yet, begins to encircle you, coasting down into range to fire its own barrage at the exposed sorceress before flitting back out of range. The arrows are relentless, tearing through your defenses with unerring accuracy. By the time you have followed their trajectory, Cassiopia begins to fall!

While one of their number is wounded, you are visibly surrounded... and the violence is far from over.

*Spoiler: Round 2 OOC*
Show

Updated Map

An absolute bloodbath of a round, both for the enemies and for you. The trumpet archons are pretty much all gone thanks to some insane overkill hits., leaving the solar hunters left on the field and only somewhat worse for wear. The one that got partially disintegrated dove down to join the trumpet archon on the ground - getting fully healed - before loosing a Manyshot at Roian (saving against Mark of Nessus this time). Roian takes *164* damage. The hunter that Solomon absolutely mauled just barely got away, shooting him with a magic-less longbow Manyshot once safely out of range of reprisal and also his aura. After DR and the other reductions from a no-magic bow, he takes *129* damage. The final hunter is swinging around, missing a chance to to shoot Astioch because of the mist before pulling back out and away to pincushion Cassiopia: from all four hits, she takes *178* damage and should be dead.

For height reference on the map: the southernmost hunter (on the bottom right) is 100 ft up in the air, the northernmost hunter (top centre) is 290 ft, and the westernmost hunter (middle left) is only 10 ft since it had to dive to get healed.

----------


## Taelas

Roian curses out loud when he briefly becomes a pincushion, though he promptly corrects the matter by casting _heal_ on himself. Then he flies straight at the hunter that fired at him, approaching it in melee.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Healing for 150 points, which should put me at full 235 hit points, though with my temp hp gone.

----------


## CozJa

Seeing that the tide is turning again in favor of him and his companions, Kaulesh looks at Cassiopia. 

"Unleash your Arcane Might, the Multiverse will sustain you again!

_Gokh'ner!_"

As the word of power is still resonating in the air, Kaulesh follows the last vibrations of it, and manipulates them around himself, creating a field of deflection. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Standard action to use Magic Contraction on Cassiopia, giving her Free Empower Spell for 5 turns. 

Free action to activate Anarchic Grace.

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch licks the chunks of dead archon from his lips where it splattered onto him and then heard the whistles of arrows zipping past the deep bank of fog. Zooming out he spied his priestly ally engaged with a trumpet archon and solar hunter and swooped down upon them. Channeling Kyuss's gifts he expanded as he dropped to a towering 11ft tall, spinning fast like a hurricane of destruction as he plunged in between the hapless angels

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Swift: Quicken Righteous Might
Move to where I am on the map swopping downwards to beside the Trumpet and Roian's hunters
Standard: Adamantine Hurricane
Free: Robilars Gambit (+4 to hit/dam in melee)

To hit +39 -6 PA +5 stance +4 adamantine hurricane +4 RM -1 sz +3 Wrath +2 hat = +50
vs Slayer (1d20+50)[*58*] dam (12d6+50)[*92*] + (5d6)[*12*] bane/unholy/unliving
vs Slayer (1d20+50)[*70*] dam (12d6+50)[*98*] + (5d6)[*16*] bane/unholy/unliving    = 62 to confirm for an additional 180 damage
vs Trumpet (1d20+50)[*59*] dam (12d6+50)[*88*] + (5d6)[*17*] bane/unholy/unliving
vs Trumpet (1d20+50)[*67*] dam (12d6+50)[*92*] + (5d6)[*20*] bane/unholy/unliving

AoOs as needed for Robilar's
(1d20+46)[*50*] dam (12d6+50)[*91*] + (5d6)[*13*] bane/unholy/unliving
(1d20+46)[*47*] dam (12d6+50)[*98*] + (5d6)[*21*] bane/unholy/unliving
(1d20+46)[*54*] dam (12d6+50)[*95*] + (5d6)[*21*] bane/unholy/unliving
(1d20+46)[*52*] dam (12d6+50)[*96*] + (5d6)[*18*] bane/unholy/unliving




*HPs* 269 / 269 +40 (RightMight)

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 nat -1 sz  = 41 FF 41  Touch 12 (+9 vs ranged)
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours
Righteous Might (+8str, +4 Con, DR 15/ Good, +4 NA, -1 AC,attack, Reach)

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## DrK

*Spoiler: Threat on attack #2*
Show


(1d20+56)[*62*] extra damage (24d6+100)[*180*]

----------


## MikelaC1

Seeing the incoming arrows and knowing it means a whole lot of pain, Cassiopia uses an emergency casting of _Ruin Delver's Fortune_ to give herself the chance to survive the onslaught. 
(4d8+13)[*36*] X 1.5
Right after the arrows crash into her, she immediately casts an _Time Stop_ and while under the effect of the spell, she casts spells on herself:
_Heal_ cures 150
_Ruin Delvers Fortune_ 
_Stoneskin_
_Displacement_ by burning a _Limited Wish_
_Assay Spell Resistance_ not sure if I took care of that last round but just to make sure
_Unholy Aura_
_Superior Invisibility_

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon growled as several arrows hit home, he waved the _Aria_ sword annoyingly, cutting down the shafts letting them tumble to the country floor beneath them, the heads would have to be worked out later, when he was done with these...._annoyances_

He analyzed the angel's distance, and snapped around seeing another on a level plane as he, he activated his belt once again and surged forward, _Aria_ blade held aloft.

*Spoiler*
Show


swift: Activate belt for move action
Move action to reach bottom right angel
Full attack:
*Attack 1* - (1d20+46)[*55*]
*Damage* - (1d8+29)[*36*] + 2 vile damage & will save DC 26 vs magic draining attack

*Attack 2* - (1d20+46)[*59*]
*Damage* - (1d8+29)[*32*] + 2 vile damage & will save DC 26 vs magic draining attack

*Attack 3* - (1d20+41)[*61*]
*Damage* - (1d8+29)[*31*] + 2 vile damage & will save DC 26 vs magic draining attack

*Attack 4* - (1d20+36)[*45*]
*Damage* - (1d8+29)[*36*] + 2 vile damage & will save DC 26 vs magic draining attack

*Attack 5* - (1d20+31)[*39*]
*Damage* - (1d8+29)[*33*] + 2 vile damage & will save DC 26 vs magic draining attack

Damage == Slashing, Magic, Epic

Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 17
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 1/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"Just hold yourselves together, I can't do that all day."* Obsun says, mostly to himself as he watches his companions get pierced by arrows again. He flies closer to one of the melees trying to decide whether to follow the injured angel. _Too far way. For now._ Switching to draconic, he commands the air to thicken and cool and the air obeys. An impenetrable and chilly fog surrounds the lowest angel and blinds it from its friends and foes.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move 60ft at same elevation. Use the Chilling Fog invocation at on the angel, which ends his Invisibility. At the start of the angels turn it will take 2d6 cold damage.




> This spell functions like fog cloud, but in addition to obscuring sight, the solid fog is so thick that any creature attempting to move through it progresses at a speed of 5 feet, regardless of its normal speed, and it takes a -2 penalty on all melee attack and melee damage rolls. The vapors prevent effective ranged weapon attacks (except for magic rays and the like). A creature or object that falls into solid fog is slowed, so that each 10 feet of vapor that it passes through reduces falling damage by 1d6. A creature cant take a 5-foot step while in solid fog.
> 
> However, unlike normal fog, only a severe wind (31+ mph) disperses these vapors, and it does so in 1 round.





> A bank of fog billows out from the point you designate. The fog obscures all sight, including darkvision, beyond 5 feet. A creature within 5 feet has concealment (attacks have a 20% miss chance). Creatures farther away have total concealment (50% miss chance, and the attacker cant use sight to locate the target).
> 
> A moderate wind (11+ mph) disperses the fog in 4 rounds; a strong wind (21+ mph) disperses the fog in 1 round.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

At the very instant that Cassiopia would die, time unspools; the threads of the present unravel, weaving a cocoon of arcane energy around the sorceress. Her magic now bolstered by a critical incantation from Kaulesh, the moment of her death is elongated, stretched out seven-fold. And she makes the most of it, burning through her spell reserves at unprecedented capacity. When she emerges into the same timestream, her body is completely healed, and more besides: she is invisible, her skin turned to shifting rock unseen by mortal eyes, and her skin pulses with profane energy. To assail her now would be to invite disaster.

With what would have been a dramatic loss reversed in much the same fashion, the rest of you take the fight to the hunters. The momentum is squarely on your side now as you press your advantage. Roian plants himself firmly on the ground, ready to take advantage of any fleeing angel within reach - and his positioning is an expert one, as Astioch is swift to follow him. Kyuss' favored son obliterates the pair of angels with a fiendish glee, the hammer to Roian's anvil. There is nowhere for either archon or hunter to flee, and so they join their lifeless brethren. At the moment of the hunter's death, its halo erupts into a concussive detonation right at Astioch, but the priest manages to evade it. Obsun follows through on the fight by taking a central position and engulfing the wounded solar in a cloying arctic mist.

*"No!"* cries the last of the free hunters as it witnesses the fate of its kin. Solomon's charge and follow up with the Aria Blade have left it bleeding as well, and its attempt to fly out of his grasp is met with a devastating swing buried deep within its shoulder. Letting out a single scream, the angel pushes itself upwards and out of reach again as its looses another quiver of quarrels at its attacker. Solomon remains conscious, but it is a close enough thing. It arrives by its companion just as it dispels the worst of the fog.

"The thieves must be stopped," announces the formerly fog-laden solars in their shared celestial tongue as they hover above the roof of the chapel. "The wizard's word was true; they hold the Astrolabe."

The other hunter - the one most recently engaged with Solomon - shakes its head. "They are too powerful. You must go and gather the rest of the Hunt. I will hold them off as long as I can. *Go now!*" Its companion looks fit to contest the point, but something passes between them that is left unsaid. After a second of tension, it takes off, beating wings taking it over the treetops and away from the church at a truly inhuman pace. Only the last hunter remains now, looking down upon all of you with a righteous glower.

*Spoiler: Round 3 OOC*
Show

Updated Map

That was a much better round for all of you. Cassiopia managed to pull some crazy moves out (Empowered Time Stop, who knew?) to save herself and emerge with a bunch more buffs, while Astioch totally blew up one of the hunters and the last of the trumpet archons. Seeing as Obsun would have seen that, I redirected his targeting to the wounded hunter still there; it blew its standard on a Greater Dispel Magic and retreated as per the instructions of its final counterpart. The very last hunter - who is very badly wounded and essentially alone - did fire off a bunch more arrows at Solomon, dealing him *110* more points of damage post-DR. It's now sitting at 300 ft elevation at quite a distance.

But with one hunter and all of the trumpet archons dead and another fleeing the scene, I sense the end is very near for this combat.

----------


## CozJa

As the two hunters exchange words and one of them flies away, Kaulesh keeps his eyes fixed on him. 

_"Not another ambush..."_ he thinks, before moving toward Roian and Astioch, who are still near each other and the fallen celestial. 

He quickly glances at Roian and points at the direction of the escaping hunter, then conjures a magical door in the very air they are floating in. Then, he gestures to Astioch and places his hand on the unholy caster's shoulder.
"Sorry to ruin your breakfast, but I think we should take out all of them, this time!"

As they pass through the door they find themselves just in front of the fleeing hunter.

Temporarily fatigued by the effort of ripping apart a piece of space-time, Kaulesh collects himself, leaving to his companions the heavy work. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show



Move action toward Roian and Astioch, then expends an inspiration point to cast dimension door CL 14: 960 FT maximum range. 48 Spot check made to exactly pinpoint the hunter's location.

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astiochs' eyes open wide in glee, glowing with unholy power as he, along with the other warrior priest rips the angels apart. Brushing feathes and gore from his face he turns with sadness that one is getting away, face glowering as it sounds like the wizard betrayed them. Seconds later he breaths sharply as Kaulesh pulls him through space time. As they step in front of the fleeing hunter he holds out the executioner's mace and grins. *"There is nowhere you can run that the shadow of the abyss cannot reach you"* even as he finishes whispering the threat he spins the mace fast and hard seeking to eviscerate the fleeing hunter. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Free: 5ft to right beside the hunter to stop it getting a 5ft step away
Full: hopefully full attack it to death attack (PA for 6)
To hit +39 -6 PA +5 stance  +4 RM -1 sz +3 Wrath +2 hat = +46
Free: Robliar's +4 to hit/dam me but I get an AoO

to hit (1d20+46)[*49*] dam (12d6+50)[*95*] + (5d6)[*12*] bane/unholy/unliving
to hit (1d20+46)[*60*] dam (12d6+50)[*101*] + (5d6)[*14*] bane/unholy/unliving
to hit (1d20+41)[*57*] dam (12d6+50)[*96*] + (5d6)[*18*] bane/unholy/unliving
to hit (1d20+36)[*50*] dam (12d6+50)[*99*] + (5d6)[*18*] bane/unholy/unliving
to hit (1d20+31)[*47*] dam (12d6+50)[*91*] + (5d6)[*11*] bane/unholy/unliving

If a crit threat (use as needed)
to hit [roll]1d20+[/roll] [Use attack roll +5 to confirm] extra dam (24d6+100)[*165*]
to hit [roll]1d20+[/roll] [Use attack roll +5 to confirm] extra dam (24d6+100)[*186*]


Robilar's as needed 
to hit (1d20+51)[*63*] dam (12d6+50)[*98*] + (5d6)[*18*] bane/unholy/unliving
to hit (1d20+51)[*66*] dam (12d6+50)[*91*] + (5d6)[*16*] bane/unholy/unliving
to hit (1d20+51)[*70*] dam (12d6+50)[*95*] + (5d6)[*16*] bane/unholy/unliving





*HPs* 269 / 269 +40 (RightMight)

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 nat -1 sz  = 41 FF 41  Touch 12 (+9 vs ranged)
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours
Righteous Might (+8str, +4 Con, DR 15/ Good, +4 NA, -1 AC,attack, Reach)

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## Taelas

"*Where do you think you're going?*" Roian asks the hunter sarcastically in Celestial as he comes out of the _dimension door_, right before he unleashes a barrage of vicious assaults with his warhammer.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Full attack, PA -5, +10 damage.
Attack 1: (1d20+40)[*53*]; damage: (3d6+45)[*56*]; critical hit: (1d20+35)[*36*]; critical damage: (9d6+135)[*156*]
Attack 2: (1d20+40)[*45*]; damage: (3d6+45)[*58*]; critical hit: (1d20+35)[*51*]; critical damage: (9d6+135)[*175*]
Attack 3: (1d20+35)[*36*]; damage: (3d6+45)[*54*]; critical hit: (1d20+30)[*50*]; critical damage: (9d6+135)[*157*]
Attack 4: (1d20+30)[*34*]; damage: (3d6+45)[*58*]; critical hit: (1d20+25)[*28*]; critical damage: (9d6+135)[*170*]
Attack 5: (1d20+25)[*31*]; damage: (3d6+45)[*51*]; critical hit: (1d20+20)[*36*]; critical damage: (9d6+135)[*172*]

EDIT: Oof, nat 1. And low rolls overall. Oh well.

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon frowns, and then raises a lip to growl as there are no opponents within range, he readies for the death that is to come.

*Spoiler*
Show


Swift Law devotion into AC
Total defense action

Solomon
*HP's:* 45/284
*AC:* 51
*FF:* 50 *T:* 28
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: (none currently), Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 1/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## MikelaC1

A look of cold fury crosses Cassiopia's face, _No one, especially not a stupid angel, attacks her and gets away with it. Where is their talk of mercy now_
She flies into attack range, calling out Im going to sing you a Song of Fire and Ice. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Fly 60 ft closer
convert all energy to sonic (The Song)
Swift action: quickened _Flame Strike_ (The Fire)
(1d20+30)[*34*] SR; (15d6)[*47*]damage, empowered by 1.5 = *60* REF DC23 for half
Standard action: use limited wish to emulate _freezing sphere_ (The Ice)
(1d20+30)[*46*] SR; (15d6)[*58*]damage, empowered by 1.5 = *87* REF DC29 for half


If the hunter falls to its death, she calls out Let that be your Red Wedding

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The flight of the angels is short-lived. The further hunter has all but escaped your sight when the Master of Words takes action. Gathering his allies together, Kaulesh tears open a doorway in space in the face of the wounded solar, allowing both Roian and Astioch to step through. The two priests make short work of the hunter, a series of terrible swings putting it down for good. What remains of its corpse lies still on Lunia's surface.

The final hunter, though initially unsure to commit to a final battle against half of your company, pulls back its bow and gathers another bundle of raw energy - only for its form to be enveloped in two cacophonous echoes, one right after the other. The thunder tears at it, but even through the noise you can barely hear it screaming. Not giving it even a moment to recover and find footing, Obsun follows up Cassiopia's symphony with a second blanket of ominous stinging fog.

There is silence for a moment, and then a low voice, barely audible and still in its native tongue: "We have found the thieves of the Astrolabe. They make for the Lambent Span, to ascend to Mercuria. Make haste and head them off!" Their words are followed by a flapping of wings... and just as the top of its head and shoulders poke out from the cloud, Cassiopia is ready to finish it off with a single devastating arcane flourish.

As the trio rejoins the main group, you are able to hunt down any errant lantern archons with ease and gather a few of the enemy corpses together on the path to root through their belongings. The trumpeters held little of value, but each of the hunters wielded a small kingdom's treasure worth of enchanted gear. Yet you are aware, here on the path, that whoever the last of the hunters was speaking to is surely alive and on the move.

*Spoiler: OOC - End of Combat*
Show

I am once again assuming that you are stripping at least one of the bodies, so I will describe what you find there.

On each of the trumpet archons, you find their silver trumpets, but as soon as they are removed from the bodies they turn into useless slag.

The celestial hunters, on the other hand, are holding some serious loot. Each one you strip of their armor (a process that takes about a minute per angel if done roughly) yields a set of _+5 Bane-Blind Celestial Armor_. They also each carry a set of _Greater Bracers of Archery_ and a _+5 Hunting Composite Longbow_.

----------


## MikelaC1

Cassiopia disgustedly kicks the Hunter, not able to shut him up before passing the word along. She aids in the collection of gear, and then gathers all members of the group together for a _Mass Heal_ to bind up everyone's wounds.

everyone cures *250*, SR to bust past the divine block (1d20+20)[*25*]

----------


## BelGareth

Nodding to Cassiopia in thanks, Solomon floats closer to the angel, and severs it's head, making sure to stop the regeneration of the foul being before it could kick in. He flies to the others, performing a similar gruesome performance, severing their heads from their bodies. He picks the head up of each and holds it up so he can look them in the eye, regarding each one, he snarls and throws them down, going through their gear with a grunt here and there. 

*Spoiler*
Show




Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 39
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 1/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## CozJa

As his companions fell the Celestial, Kaulesh is satisfied of the result, and stops with them for a moment to look at their enemy's equipment, then he comes back to the others. 

Seeing as Solomon keeps his beheading habits, he tries to keep the heads and put them in his bag. 

"Well, thanks, I can always use some of those skulls for writing powerful reality-bending enchantments!"

He looks around, observing the place where they are now. "... if I ever get the free time to do it." he adds. 

As the group looks at the equipment they have found, Kaulesh dosen't show any interest in taking any of it.

----------


## Taelas

Roian grabs a pair of the bracers and a bow, as well as as many arrows as he can find (splitting them with anyone else who also took bows).

"*So the wizard betrayed us,*" he remarks casually, as they regroup. "*While we should pay him a visit at the first available opportunity and... discuss that, for now, the mission comes first.*"

----------


## MikelaC1

We should not rush to judgement, as the attack on Celestia is going to put all patrol parties on high alert. However we should look into it, after we deal with this mission.

Thats right, he did. A quick teleport is in order to teach him a lesson. No one backstabs me and gets away with it

----------


## CozJa

At Roian words about Mahlhevik, Kaulesh casually objects:
"Well, in fact we never asked him for secrecy, nor did he offered us anything more than his trades. I think it wise on his part to keep all his avenues open... and..."

before speaking, he looks at the bodies of the celestials "how can we say if they were sent by him for us as hunters or as gift-givers?"

----------


## BelGareth

Sol grunts, *"Maybe we should send them back to him as a gift"* he says looking up from the ground, his hands still dripping with angel ichor. 

*Spoiler*
Show




Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 39
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 1/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## Taelas

"*They knew about the Astrolabe and they spoke of a wizard. He gave us up to the angels, there's little room for doubt on that point,*" Roian replies to Cassiopia.

He raises an eyebrow at Kaulesh, then shakes his head with a chuckle. "*That's an... interesting perspective, master wordsmith. I have little inclination to give him the 'benefit of the doubt', as it were, but perhaps that was indeed his intention. I don't much care, though.*" His tone turns harsh. "*He's endangered the mission. For that alone, he's earned a death sentence.*"

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch, still huge and towering with Roian flaps down to the fallen hunter and using his serrated claws tears frees its head from its body and flaps gently back towards the others, tossing the head to Solomon with a dry smile. *"It seems like you should have the full set."* Looking at the possessions of the angel he lets the others take 1st pick before hefting one of the bows if there is one free and slinging it on his back. 

As they discuss the wizard he shakes his head a little, *"Normally nothing would give me greater joy then giving revenge to that creature. But we must find the path onwards, our mission is important, but more than that we must douse ourselves in the blood of the hepbdomad. This human mage can be slain and taken at any point, but the 7, well 6 now... await us."*

Looking at Solomon and then at the mountains, *"Can you find us a path through those? A path to the gate to the next level.""* Then with a slightly evil chuckle, *"I do hope the gat he guards!"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*HPs* 269 / 269 

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 nat -1 sz  = 41 FF 41  Touch 12 (+9 vs ranged)
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours
Righteous Might (+8str, +4 Con, DR 15/ Good, +4 NA, -1 AC,attack, Reach)

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## BelGareth

Taking out the astrolabe once more, he nods to Astioch, *"Should be able to do that"* he grins at the suggestion there may be more guardians for them to slay. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Find the path to where Astioch was suggesting
*Survival* - (1d20+56)[*64*]
(d100)[*45*]

Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 39
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 1/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## 3SecondCultist

After you have reconvened, conferred amongst yourselves and taken what you desire from the hunting party, you set off once more. Solomon resets you on the chosen path, the magics of the Astrolabe providing the tracker with the best route to secret yourselves from this place and on to the next. Obsun recasts his magic, transforming you all into the typical vapour to give you an edge of speed over any celestials who might pursue you.

After what is perhaps another hour of uninterrupted travel, the starlit groves of Lunia begin to fade behind you. Here the hills have grown more rugged, grand outcroppings of stone surrounding deep mountain bowls. The widest of these valleys is your destination, where thousands of gallons of pure glacier water tumble from impossible heights into a crystal lake. At first glance, you can all tell that this is no mundane waterfall. Just like with the streams you encountered when you first arrived on this place, light emerges even from the darkest depths in every hue you can name - and many you could not. The Lambent Span is well named, for even under twilight's pall you might as well be standing beside the sun. Even the most hard-hearted among you feel compelled to pause for a moment to gaze upon the wonder. 

The Span would be just another miracle this side of Heaven, save for what Solomon points out near the case of the rock. There, carved into the cliffside, is a set of stairs. There is no grand construction, no statues or idols or even handholds. Instead, it is plain wood and stone, winding upwards, switching back and forth, disappearing out of sight. At some points the climb snakes behind the falls, at others it seems to be parallel to them, but you can see that the way forward is clear.

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"Oh, he sold us out. Very little doubt about that. How else would someone like him live in a place like this without being a confidential informant?"* Obsun remarks as they strip the dead angels of their weapons and armor. *"Soon as we're ready to go I'll mist us again."* He says as he fades from view.

Arriving at the sacred falls Obsun floats just above the surface, fine mist wetting his hair. *"It's nice, sure."* He says after a while as if continuing a conversation with himself. *"But kinda hard to get to. Maybe that's the point."* He waves with his hands to those who can see him in the invisible spectrum. *"You think we have to climb those, like a pilgrimage maybe? Could be there's weird rules about travelers on paths and such."*

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch gazes at the waterfall for a moment, in his minds eye the waters filling with black sludge and an inumerable number of worms of his God. The thought warms him. Snapping back to the others he looks at the steps curling upwards. *"I am sure knowing the mewling symbolism of the Archons they would you crawling up the steps. But.."* he starts, flapping his long bat wings *"I do not crawl."* And he starts advancing towards the pathway slowly, flapping just above the ground, mace in hand and shield circling slowly like an orbiting dark moon. 

As he does he calls for a minor blessing from the abyss as a shield of dark energy surrounds him as he slowly starts to ascend the stairway, eyes alert for danger and senses attuned




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Spot (1d20+21)[*34*]
Know (1d20)[*9*] +26 Planes/Religion, +22 Arcana

*HPs* 269 / 269 +14

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +6 deflection = 43 FF 43 Touch 19
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours
Shield of Faith (+6 deflection) 21 minutes

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## MikelaC1

Cassiopia renews her _stoneskin_ before taking a position in the climbing order.

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon floats in the air, looking at the stairwell, he thinks they shouldn't go, but the rest went forward. 

Shrugging his shoulders, he followed them all. 

*Spoiler*
Show




Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 39
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 1/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## CozJa

"I may remember something from my planar studies, or could take a look at tho... Kaulesh stops midsentence, as Astioch starts his ascent, followed by the others.

"Or not, sure, why plan our entrance when we can just fly in?"


*Spoiler: Knowledge Rolls*
Show


Trying Religion and the planes just because.

Knowledge (Religion): (1d20+22)[*23*]
Knowledge (The Planes): (1d20+27)[*42*]

----------


## Taelas

Roian glares at the others already moving up. "*Impatience...*" he mutters, but in the end, he follows along.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*The Stairs*

Deciding not to waste any time, you approach the base of the falls and begin to make the ascent. Keeping yourselves out of cloud form in case of an enemy ambush, you take up ranks as you follow the climb above the ground. Astioch takes the lead, flying just off of the stairs, and the rest of you follow suit: Solomon is next, then Cassiopia and Kaulesh, with Obsun and Roian taking the rear-guard. This close to the waters the roar should deafen all other noise, yet it is muffled somehow, gentler than any such collision has any right to be. The rainbow light plays on your skin, on your weapons, on your armor, and your forms are soon wet with the dew and spray from the Span. The mists cling to you, shrouding your sight beyond a handful of meters as though to keep you close at hand.

Who knows how long are climbing for? Each flap of your wings, each moment that passes as you rise from Lunia should be uplifting; you are that much closer to the next member of the Hebdomad. Yet you are all, at various points of the journey, hit with inexplicable pangs of discomfort, of guilt, of loss. Whether this is an effect of the plane itself, a foreign weight upon your will or something else entirely is difficult to discern, but most of you manage to shake it off without too much effort. Not so for two of your band: both Solomon and Cassiopia feel their limbs grow heavier, their very souls plagued with an intense and debilitating guilt. This is no glamer of the mind, but a true strike at their very essences.

Yet no other enemies appear on the stair, and before long the last of the twilight has been left behind you. In its place you see the notes of dawn, a red-gold light that portends day. The mists have begun to curl back at last, burned away by the heat of an invisible sun as though in late morning. The stairway, though still winding back and forth through the cliffs, has turned into a more comfortable path of wood and sod. The angle of the climb has begun to soften too, the sheer rock giving way to large patches of grass. You must be close to the base of Mercuria now, the second layer of the mountain. Yet you know that straying from the path into the fog now may spell disaster.

Up ahead, you can spot the boughs of a single tree, and a thin plume of smoke that rises from a red-shingled roof. 

*Spoiler: Mercuria, the Golden Heaven*
Show

The following information can be unlocked with requisite Knowledge (Planes) or Knowledge (History) checks.

*Spoiler: DC 23*
Show

The second layer of Celestia is also called the Golden Heaven. It is a place of thin air and high hopes, where golden light from an ever-present sun suffuses everything. Here, the rounded rocky slopes are tame, the valleys lush, and the streams fast-running. Plateaus and passes provide spaces for small settlements of archons and other goodly beings. Its paths are wider and more open than Lunia, for it bears more hills than forests.

*Spoiler: DC 31*
Show

The hills of Mercuria are dotted with great tombs and mausoleums, many of which wind deep into the rock of Mount Celestia itself. These edifices honour the memory of innumerable great and noble heroes, many who have passed on further up the mountain to perfect enlightenment or were somehow prevented from spending their afterlife on Celestia. The families and loved ones of these paragons gather in remembrance of those who are gone in an annual Day of Memory.

*Spoiler: DC 39*
Show

A great many of the tombs of Mercuria are laden with treasures... and dangers. To protect these places against those any who would despoil or dishonour those long gone, the Hebdomad has appointed an order of elite hound archon paladins to guard them. They are known as the Grave Martyrs, and they are known for their unyielding devotion and strength of arms against evildoers. It is said that to face one is to face many, for they are always aware of each others' presence and often teleport to each others' side in case of battle.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As you climb and pass out of Lunia into Mercuria, both Solomon and Cassiopia fail their Will saves against some kind of Celestial magic. They suffer a -2 untyped penalty to attacks, saves, and skill checks for the next 24 hours. This is not considered a mind-effecting spell or affect, but the penalty can be eliminated through the use of a Greater Restoration, Wish, or Miracle spell.

----------


## MikelaC1

(Ret-con)
The moment Cassiopia feels the unearthly effects of Mount Celestia, she calls a halt to the progress and casts a _Planar Tolerance_ that covers everyone in the group

*Spoiler: Divine SR check*
Show

[roll\1d20+20[/roll]


(That should negate the negative effects)

----------


## MikelaC1

Damn it, re-do
*Spoiler: Divine SR check*
Show

(1d20+20)[*26*]

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Calling on his inner well of hatred for all the things in this realm Astioch battles through the barriers between the celestial realms, wings slowly flapping as follows the path. Spying the small house in the mist his fanged mouth widens into a smile. *"Let us see who waits us here. Tombs of the fallen they say, guarded by angry pooches, well I say let them come."* Hungry for more violence he makes for the hut.




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Know (1d20)[*13*] +26 Planes/Religion, +22 Arcana

*HPs* 269 / 269 +14

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +6 deflection = 43 FF 43 Touch 19
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours
Shield of Faith (+6 deflection) 21 minutes

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"I thought Heaven was where you felt happy all the time? What's the point of a waterfall that makes you sad?"* Obsun asks as they ascend. *"Well hold on. Do we have to go there? Maybe we could just...keep flying?"*

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Moving forward - secure in the knowledge that you must stay close lest you be lost in the mists between Celestia's layers - you round the nearest bend to approach the building, only to come face to face with a single figure. An older looking elf sits atop a rock at a fork in the road. She wears simple robes in plain grey and earthen tones, though you catch a flash of gold embroidery around her neck and at her wrists. Windswept auburn hair chased in silver frames a heart-shaped face lined by the passage of many years. She leans on a staff of plain metal, at the end of which burns an azure crystal. Her eyes are the colour of changing trees in autumn.

To the right of her, the stairs progress upwards, winding through a series of rock terraces to come to rest at the base of a rather humble cottage. You can make out a vegetable garden next to a cozy looking house. Nearby, a gnarled tree is burrowed into the rock of the cliffside, overlooking the headwaters of Span falls. To the left of her, the path descends to what appears to be a small viewing platform: a single telescope and chair on a wooden platform protruding out over nothingness.

The stranger watches your approach impassively, making no move to rise from her 'seat'. Instead, she reaches into her robe to produce a pipe of worked bone. With a flick of her finger, a ghostly flame appears to light it, and she takes a deep pull. Those of you with keen senses pick up the smoky-sweet aroma of spices and old books.

"Hello there," she calls to your party by way of invitation, "and who might you be?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Anyone with True Seeing or another means of discerning illusions up can see that this person is not really here. To you she appears translucent, the edges of her more like someone's reflection in a window. She's an image of some kind.

----------


## MikelaC1

I dont speak to cowardly images. Bring forth your true self or begone from our path

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"I speak to images just fine."* Obsun says as he drops his invisibility ward and steps forward to greet the hermit. *"I am a questing priest. These are my companions."* He says giving a half-bow and wave of the hand to the assembled behind him. *"We are currently seeking our way to Mercuria. This is the path, correct? May we pass?"*

----------


## CozJa

As the group ascends the stairs and observes the beautiful and changing view, Kaulesh reflects on the somewhat saddening situation they found themselves in, and on the inevitable glory of it. As Obsun masterfully summarise his thougths. 

_"Waterfalls are a valid symbol for the eternal flow of everything."_ he thinks _"and for the inevitable destiny of all to be lost into nothingness..."_

Pondering this thoughts, maybe for the first time since this voyage started, he follows the others as they approach the elven woman. He is ready to greet her, but stops at Cassiopia words, while Obsun actions confuse him. 

"What is actually happening here?" he asks, unsure on what to do.

----------


## Taelas

Roian, who's making up the rear, comes to a halt next to Astioch. "*This woman is an illusion?*" he asks in a low voice, one eyebrow raised.

He walks forward, stopping just short of Obsun's position. "*Greetings, Lady Elf,*" he says, with a shallow bow. "*As my compatriot said, we are passing through to Mercuria. I am Roian d'Arche, once a priest in the service of Pelor, though these days I serve as paladin and champion of my god. May I inquire as to why you have intercepted our passage?*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

What he said is _technically_ true, I'll roll a Bluff check to see how deceptive he's managing to be, and I'll use my daily Domain power to add my class level to it:
(1d20+39)[*51*]
There is actually a Roian d'Arche that serves as champion for Pelor: Roian's son, who bears his name.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The elf purses her lips as you speak, exhaling the smoke from her pipe in a perfectly formed ring. Even those of you who know that her form is not real could swear that the heat and aroma are genuine. She makes no secret of looking each of you up and down, taking her time in consideration. When Obsun and Roian bow, she returns the courtesy with a slow nod of her head.

"I am Ystraza. I guard this path to the Golden Heaven, which is not oft walked by the righteous, so it is mine to judge the intent of those who would pass. Your companion is right; this is not my true form. But rest assured, I am close-by." For an instant, her gaze flashes a burnished gold.

"I *wish* I knew that you were telling the truth about your allegiances. Which gods do you serve?"

*Spoiler: Spellcraft DC 24*
Show

Those of you with high enough Spellcraft can see that she is casting Wish to duplicate a lower level spell: namely Discern Lies. She is concentrating on Roian right now.

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"I love the divining game!"* Obsun says with a grin. *"Let's see...I'd say it would be a miracle if I knew where you were right now."* Though he matches her emphasis to throw her off, Obsun casts a lesser spell than the one named. *"As for our gods, you've no need to seek truths for I will tell no lies. I serve her majesty, the Queen."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Obsun is casting Greater Scrying, Will DC 27 to negate.

----------


## Taelas

Roian straightens up. "*Are you implying that I would lie?*" he asks, his tone clearly marking him as affronted. "*I have not lied! I am a paladin. I disdain lying. Roian d'Arche serves Pelor!"*"

He stares straight at the illusion, not a hint of worry or apprehension on his features. He then adds, "*Ah, yes. You want me to repeat my name as well, so you can discern that is no lie, either? My name is Roian d'Arche. I am born a noble, but was taught by a priest of Pelor upon the death of my father, and I joined the clergy when I came of age. What next, spirit? Would you test my knowledge of the teachings?*"

The champion of the Lord of Lies stands with his arms crossed over his chest, daring the woman to call him out on anything he said.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Not a single word is a lie. Roian enjoys tricking people _without_ lying.  :Small Amused:

----------


## MikelaC1

And I am a sorceress and serve my Art.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

In the moments after he casts his spell, Obsun receives no immediate knowledge as to this Ystraza's whereabouts. The spell appears to have been blocked by a ward, though what kind, in particular, is unclear. The elf raises a single unkempt brow at Tiamat's paragon at the mention of the word 'Queen' before moving to Roian and then Cassiopia. She listens carefully, weighing each of your words.

"... I can find no falsehoods in what you say. However, the rest of your companions have been silent and your story wants for some details. You said you were a questing priest. Which Queen would send a group such as yours to Mercuria along this route, especially when it is easier for blessed souls to ascend the slopes on the surround?" The illusion's attention returns fully to Obsun. 

"What is it, precisely, this Queen has you looking for? I'm sure that my patron, the Lord of the North Wind, can offer his wisdom to the matter. He also dwells sometimes in the Golden Heaven, and is known to aid kind-hearted travelers."

*Spoiler: Knowledge (Religion) DC 20*
Show

'The Lord of the North Wind' is a not-too-uncommon name for Bahamut, the Platinum Dragon and god of all good dragons.

----------


## Taelas

Roian raises a hand, shaking his head. "*The nature of our quest is not for others to know,*" he says, his tone apologetic. "*We were given this mission by my deity, not the Queen of my companion. As for the reason for our route, it is due to our quest; we cannot take the easy route. That which is achieved through hardship is more valuable than that which is given freely.*"

He turns his head slightly to look at the others, then turns back to her. "*As for their silence, as the quest originated from my Lord, I am the most fit to speak for us. You have detected no falsehoods from me. I have been most generous in complying with your demands, though you hold no dominion over us. You have questioned my honor as a paladin. I think you have asked enough questions for the nonce.*" His voice becomes flat and a little cold. "*Are you denying us passage?*"

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"Putting aside all sweet speech, I am not in her favor at the moment. I'm questing yes, but this is a penance I must perform. Through her command I serve at the pleasure of others."* He says and nods towards Roian. *"In truth I deserve this punishment, for my crime was nothing less than total devotion. It caused me to falter in my duties. It's her mercy that I'm even given this chance."*

He moves closer to better smell the smoke from her pipe. *"That's a nice herb."* He sighs. *"My Queen has me searching for humility, to remember that all should know their place in the grand wheel. And I'd not ask you to seek aid from your Lord. I'm not kind-hearted. I merely do what I'm told."* He says and meets her stare, all the humor gone from his voice and replaced with resignation. *"Is there some other examination that would please you before you grant us passage?"*

----------


## MikelaC1

For now, Cassiopia holds her tongue. She has already stated her allegiance (if only to half of her powers) and is quite sure this woman is only out to trick someone into saying too much. The more everyone talks, the more chance something goes sideways.

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch watched the image and scowled heavily but said nothing initially letting Roian and Osun lead the conversation. His head had turned slightly at the mention of Bahamut, a moments concern at the risk of angering such a creature.

As the image mentioned them he nodded to Roian and Obsun, *I too am a wandering priest on a quest that a no business of yours.* He then falls silent and lets Roian and Obsun continue



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*HPs* 269 / 269 +14

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +6 deflection = 43 FF 43 Touch 19
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours
Shield of Faith (+6 deflection) 21 minutes

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3 



[/QUOTE]

----------


## CozJa

Twice Kaulesh wants to speak as the woman questions his companions, but twice he keeps is tongue stuck, preferring to reserve his words for more meaningful uses. Instead, he looks around the place, trying to understand if something (or someone) else is around there.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Ystraza lets out another breath, taking in everything that you have said. With an unhurried eye she witnesses your various shows of contrition, indignation, and resignation. Then, after a heavy pause, the lines of the aged elf's face crinkle in a grandmotherly smile. She chuckles as she grips her staff, rising to her feet and stepping closer to Asmodeus' champion.

"You are a clever man, and well-spoken. Not once did you speak a lie, and I was nearly prepared to grant you passage. I had thought servants of enemies would speak more fairly, not brandish unsharpened remarks. That was my mistake." From the corners of her open lips rise coils of scented smoke, this time smelling more like a volcano than anything from a garden. "Yours was a simple slip of the tongue. A father perhaps, or a son? Either way, I salute the attempt."

One last time, Ystraza's stare settles on Obsun. "And if _you_ are who I think you are, then it will be an honour to meet you face to face. Hold fast, Queen's paragon." The edges of her form begin to fade, disappearing into the thin mountain air. After a second she is gone, and the pathway up to the cottage seems clear.

Then the headwaters of the Lambent Span explode outward and a single shape bursts into view.

A pair of sail-like wings ripple and pulse with awesome power, propelling a titanic dragon up and out from the falls as though swimming through the air. Ystraza's scales gleam in the sunlight, plates of deep dark gold flecked with iridescent droplets and surrounded by a shimmer of arcane power. Even at your distance, her size is obvious: from tip to tail she is well over one hundred feet in length, and at least the width of five full-grown humans at her chest and midsection. Her horns are bright and pointed, a brilliance matched only by the twin orbs of her lidless reptilian pupils. A thick-set iron chain hangs around her neck, leading down to a pearlescent jewel the size of a man's head, and there is a second gem set in her forehead - one so bright it hurts to look at it directly. In her true form at last, the great gold wyrm calls down to you. Her voice shakes the earth at your feet.

*"Shall we begin?"*

*Spoiler: OOC - Start of Combat*
Show

Roll20 Link

Let's get this thing started! Ystraza is hovering 60 ft above the waterfalls on the map, high enough to look down on all of you. I placed you all near the fork in the road where you were speaking with her projected image, either near or on the ground. She rolled pretty well on Initiative, but not higher than Roian, Kaulesh, and Astioch. 

We're in semi-block again here, with those three up to post their Round 1 actions for this combat before Ystraza takes her first turn and then we go into full block turn order (where you can all post and we resolve them in whatever order your team wants).

----------


## Taelas

Roian cracks a smile. "*Worth a shot,*" he says with a shrug, flourishing his hammer. He moves forward with purpose as he speaks: "*You won't be the first of your kind I've slain, wyrm. Perhaps you will be more of a challenge!*"

He starts chanting, and Ystraza hears a voice in her head. _You should face us, honorably, on the ground. Make a proper fight of this. We have not attacked you beforehand, and we deserve as much._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Roian casts _demand_, which combines a _sending_ with a _suggestion_; she gets a Will save to resist the _suggestion_.

Overcoming spell resistance: (1d20+20)[*27*]

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon grins *"Finally!"* he exclaims as the wyrm makes her grand entrance. He had been listening patiently at the futile attempt of negotiation with a spirit, he had wanted to just push forward, but had to remind himself he was part of a '_Team_', however annoying that was. Some of his companions had shown useful. 

*Spoiler*
Show



Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 39
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 1/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## CozJa

As things start going south, or whatever cardinal point is under them, Kaulesh tries to move before the immense dragon can attack them. "At least it is alone, this time!" he says while briefly touching his belt, then he breaks one of his shards, inhales the dust from it, and utters a word of power, trying to increase his companions' magic prowess. 

_Moh'kahs'el_

After this, he moves on his right.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Swift action to activate the belt of battle and obtain an extra standard action, then use one standard to breake a truenaming shard, obtaining +10 to truenaming. 

Then rolls for Extended Reverse Magical Contraction. Type chosen is that of Cassiopia (Free Empower on all spells for 10 rounds) *DC* 15+(HDx2)+5(Extend)+2(Law of resistance)=* 62*

(1d20+58)[*68*]

Move action

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch grinned a savage grin as the waterfall was torn asunder and the vast dragon hove into view. His heart quickened as he imagined the power contained within such a mighty beast's heart and looked forward to such a meal! Examing it he wondered what the glowing crystals were and what manner of powers such a beast might have. Unusually being cautious he flapped forward slightly rising slightly higher into the sky, noting the beasts's slightly clumsy flight. 

He glanced at Roian and Obsun, especially the priest of Tiamat. *"One that would seek to rival your queen Obsun, it must disabused of such a notion"*. Even as he speaks black flecks begin to pool around him as a dark pall is cast across him. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Free: Knowledge (Arcana) or Spellcraft (1d20)[*2*] +21 or 22 to know about gold dragons or recognise the magical gear
Standard: Cast unholy Aura on self any all allies within 20ft
_  - +4 Deflection, +4 resistance to saves, SR 25 vs good creatures, if good creature hits you Fort DC29 or 1d6 strength damage_
Swift: Quickened Divine Favour (+3 luck hit/dam)
Move to the right increasing height to 40ft

*HPs* 269 / 269 +14

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 deflection = 41 FF 41 Touch 17
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 

*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours
Unholy Aura 20ft radius (+4 AC/Saves, immune good mind affecting, SR25 vs good, Good D29 Fort or 1d6 str when contact)

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Only Roian, Kaulesh, and Astioch are quick enough at the outset to prepare themselves and the rest of you with magical aid for what's coming. The three then scatter in different directions, for they know well one of the first rules of fighting a dragon: 'never stick too close to your friends, lest you all share a single fate'. Sadly, the other lessons of the dragonslayers - 'never fight a dragon on its prepared terrain' and 'avoid fighting a dragon outside' - are not helpful in this particular scenario. Astioch's dark blessing falls like a shroud over your collective forms, and Kaulesh's truename boon finds Cassiopia once more.

But it is already too late. Ystraza takes to the skies with the grace of a natural-born flier, ascending with each movement in a wide arc until the whole of her body is interposed between you and this plane's sun. An impossibly long shadow falls upon you. Those with the keenest eyes can just make out the details of the great wyrm, whose chest is aglow with a baleful light.

Then she opens her jaws, and all is fire.

There is no sound in that first moment of calamity to accompany the searing pain that Bahamut's chosen delivers upon you. Your skin is numb, then burning, peeling away. The heat is intense, as strong as the deepest furnaces of Hell itself. Waves of molten orange-gold swirl around you, melting the edges of your armor and weapons in spite of any enchantments upon them. This is pure dragonfire, on a scale that even Obsun could not hope to match. And there is more: among the flames, you are met by crackling threads of white light. They course through and over you, searing away at your souls in perfect harmony with Ystraza's elemental breath. There is a true force to the exhalation too: your bodies are slammed down against the grass, limbs whipping about as though you were children's dolls pinned to a post in the midst of a hurricane. The conflagration seems endless, agonizing. You are sure that within moments you will become unmoored, ripped from Heaven's surface, and propelled to its farthest expanse of sky.

When the worst of the glare fades and you can see again, it is an unfortunate sight that greets you. You lie, wind-battered and broken, on various patches of grass and dirt. Several of you are ruined and scorched, barely holding on. Roian's plates are blackened, and he is more scar than man. Obsun and Solomon are similarly wounded, though the angel-hunter appears to have withstood at least part of the blast. Inexplicably, both Kaulesh and Astioch appear unharmed. The priest's wings shielded him at the last second, while the wordsmith seems to have walked through the trial as though it were nothing at all. For the second time today, Cassiopia is unmoving in death, eyes looking up lifelessly into the beyond. 

That is not the worst of it. The gold dragon's breath, far from having dissipated, has settled into a cyclonic rhythm. Vertical walls of heavenly fire circle you, rising hundreds of feet. There is no sign of Ystraza herself at their apex. Gusts of wind tug at your hair and cloaks, pulling one way or the other back into the storm, and you can feel the heat pressing at you from all sides. You know that if take even a step into any part of that madness, you are not likely to see anything else ever again. 

*Spoiler: Round 1 OOC*
Show

Updated Map

Ystraza only really did one thing of note for her first turn: she moved and used a Maximized Lingering Tempest Breath on the whole party. Astioch was able to completely avoid the damage thanks to a well-placed natural 20 as was Kaulesh due to Cunning Dodge, but everyone else took the full brunt of it. After factoring in resistances, Solomon takes *120* fire damage, while Obsun, Cassiopia, and Roian all take 110 fire damage and 120 divine damage for a total of *230* damage apiece. This unfortunately kills Cassiopia again... unless any of you can do anything about that.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"Oh. Ohhhh, of course, I'm so stup-"* His words are cut off by his screams as he's engulfed in fire. After the initial blaze he's still screaming and realizes that he's still alive. Stopping his yelling seems like a bad idea so he keeps doing it and pleads to Tiamat in his mind while he casts his prayer. _'This stupid angel dragon sucker punched us and we're all about to die please do something!'_

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Miracle, spending the 5,000xp and making a 'very powerful request'.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

In the recesses of Obsun's mind, beyond the ringing of his own cries and the howls of Ystraza's storm, come the first stirrings of awareness. His plea is heard... and answered. A yawning pit hangs in the void between you, full of countless mouths and rows upon rows of teeth, and from it arises a fell chorus that is one voice in five, a voice that has never before spoken in this realm. The voice of the Dragon Queen herself.

_"As you desire, little one..."_

Then, just as suddenly as it appeared, the torrent of holy power that surrounds you begins to eat at itself. Like a fire deprived of air, it chokes and dies a silent death, gold ribbons flashing one last time before they are gone. As you are all pushed to your feet, you find that it is more than the great wyrm's typhoon breath that has passed: so too are all of your injuries and deformities. You are as whole as you were before the initial blow hit you, all traces of burns and pain disappeared. It is not a soothing balm you feel, not the process of magical healing or anything else you might have felt; it is simply as though the entire event never occurred at all. Cassiopia even stands living, where she was dead only seconds ago.

The pit closes, but not before its words have turned into a hiss of guttural triumph. You stand tall, on the cliffside, staring out at the dragon beyond. Ystraza is precisely where she was only moments ago, her position unchanged but her expression possessed by savage satisfaction.

*"I was right! It will be a privilege to claim your life, son of Tiamat."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Miracle accepted. The terms of the payment are the xp for rolling back Ystraza's action, effectively negating her last turn. She is precisely where she was, having not used her breath weapon, but the rest of you are still up before she gets a chance to go again.

----------


## BelGareth

Sol was ready for the great gout of flames, heat, and flames. He was _not_ prepared for how hot it was going to be, having never faced such a foe as this. Though, he was still standing after the ordeal, the grass valley having been burned to a fine dust, he smiled as the divine flames rolled off his skin like water off a Sechxuan Duck's back. But then _Something_ much stronger intervened, and he could only think it was one of his allies doing, as his flesh, wounds, and well....everything became how it was before. 

Seeing the great Wyrm still before them, he knew his rod would be a waste of time with this one, so dropping it, he drew his bow, releasing a barrage of arrows. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Free action to drop rod.
Belt of Battle for extra move action to roof of the side building, drawing bow on the way
Full attack with bow:

*Attack 1* - (1d20+46)[*48*]
*Damage* - (1d8+33)[*36*] & 1 Vile damage

*Attack 2* - (1d20+46)[*64*]
*Damage* - (1d8+33)[*34*] & 1 Vile damage

*Attack 3* - (1d20+41)[*43*]
*Damage* - (1d8+33)[*37*] & 1 Vile damage

*Attack 4* - (1d20+36)[*49*]
*Damage* - (1d8+33)[*40*] & 1 Vile damage

*Attack 5* - (1d20+31)[*45*]
*Damage* - (1d8+33)[*37*] & 1 Vile damage

5 enh + 5 composite +1 bracers + 3 morale + 19 FE

Solomon
*HP's:* 242/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 39
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 0/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## MikelaC1

Knowing in the back of her mind what had just happened, Cassiopia knows she has no chance withstand an attack like that again. She cant do anything about the divine energy damage but she can at least prevent part of it again....and any thought of playing with little secondary spells goes right out the window, she has to unload her big guns. Her first action is to cast a _Time Stop_. While under the effect of the spell, she casts _Energy Immunity (fire)_, Assay Spell Resistance, Ruin Delvers Fortune and True Strike. Coming out of the Time Stop, she has just enough time to fire off a quickened _disintegrate_ ray at the dragon hovering above, her true strike aiming to make sure she connects, and her ASR aiming to knock through her defenses, adding in her standing Moment of Prescience to her SR penetration. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Standard Action: cast Time Stop
during time stop, cast Energy Immunity (6th level cleric) Fire, ASR, Ruin Delvers Fortune for (4d8+13)[*38*] temp HP, True Strike
after Time Stop
Swift Action: Quickened Disintegration (1d20+34)[*36*] ranged touch, SR (1d20+55)[*71*], (40d6)[*113*] damage X 1.5 (empowered) *169* FORT save DC32 or (5d6)[*22*] damage


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I seem to remember someone hitting Cassie with an empower, if not, just use the amount rolled. 
+20 from true strike to her normal +14 on ranged touch; she always casts an MoP at +25 at start of day, and applies it to her SR roll

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*



Astioch had emerges from the cocoon of wings as the fire raged around him, the whisperings of Kyuss and the baleful influence of the now destroyed Dragotha shielding him from the dragon's flame. Then Obsun had spoken and he had felt the crushing weight of the Queen of Dragons and the fire had receeded. He looked at the wyrm and slowly cricked his neck. *"We are not all worms to you, mother of lizards"* he grunts as he flaps forwards. As he does he gaining speed he reaches down into the depths of his black soul and calls forth his greatest powers and expands. WIth Kyuss's power filling him his forms expands and shifts until he towers like a Titan over the battlefield standing some 72ft tall. With his now expanded size and reach he lashes out with the hammer of the white raven to crush the dragon's skull

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move: forwards
Swift: Divine Quicken Miracle = Giant size! - Expanding to 5x5 squares and using 30ft of reach should get him now
Standard: White Raven Hammer with Free SMITE = (1d20+51)[*62*] Dam (24d6+84)[*170*] + (3d6)[*12*] + (6d6)[*26*] + STUN no save 1 round

Robliar's Gambit (Free): they get +4 to hit/damage me (Use as needed for Robliar's or an AoO if it has to move from not great flight)
(1d20+46)[*58*] dam (24d6+64)[*152*] + (3d6)[*16*]
(1d20+46)[*65*] dam (24d6+64)[*147*] + (3d6)[*9*] _EDIT: 65 to confirm +208 damage_
(1d20+46)[*51*] dam (24d6+64)[*157*] + (3d6)[*17*]
(1d20+46)[*48*] dam (24d6+64)[*146*] + (3d6)[*11*]
(1d20+46)[*57*] dam (24d6+64)[*153*] + (3d6)[*13*]


*Spoiler: Crit threats if needed*
Show


(1d20)[*13*] extra dam (24d6+128)[*208*]
(1d20)[*16*] extra dam (24d6+128)[*206*]
(1d20)[*15*] extra dam (24d6+128)[*198*]

Attack is base attack +6






_ -- +38 +3 WoR + 6 smite +16 GS -8 sz -4 PA = +51
 -- 8d6--> 24d6 ; +2d6 holy + 1d6 living +28 base +10 PA + 20 smite + 24 Gz 2 morale+ 6d6 white raven hammer= 33d6+84_

*HPs* 269 / 269 +14 --> 389/389+14

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13   +4 deflection +12 NA -8 sz -1 dex = 42 FF 42 Touch 9
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26   --> 33/25/28 currently (giant size and hat)
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 


*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours
Unholy Aura 20ft radius (+4 AC/Saves, immune good mind affecting, SR25 vs good, Good D29 Fort or 1d6 str when contact)
Giant Size (+32 str, -2 dex, +12 Con, Colossal!, -8 AC/Atk, +12 NA)

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## Taelas

Roian's glare at Ystraza is quite fierce. "*You abominable lizard,*" he snarls, then he casts a spell, touching himself on the chest. "*Face me in real combat, I dare you!*" He moves out on the small balcony, spreading away from the others even more.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Well, better actually cast it this time. _Energy immunity_, (fire).

----------


## CozJa

As the power behind Obsun rewind the flow of time, Kaulesh feels part of his vital energy flow back into him, as if entropy itself was, somehow, wounded "That was... strange, but amazing, well done, scion of dragons, there's quite more in you than I expected!

Now..."

He looks at the mighty dragon, and sees Astioch becoming so large as to cover part of the gargantuan golden creature. _"Well... that's something, too! Let's just try to be safe next time."_

He utters a word of power, calling the fiery energy inside his armor out, to deflect any burning attack.

Then he calls for the chaotic powers again to protect him.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show



Greater Energy Negation Utterance on himself, Immunity to fire: *DC* 55: (1d20+48)[*68*] 

Expending his second use of Anarchic Grace

----------


## 3SecondCultist

In the wake of Obsun's miracle, you take precautions against a second inferno: you split up, spreading out to cover as much ground as possible while warding yourselves from harm. Whether through spell or word, Roian, Kaulesh, and Cassiopia are all protected against any kind of fiery retaliation from Ystraza. Meanwhile, Solomon takes to the skies, finding cover behind one of the cottage roofs and taking out his newfound bow to launch a barrage against the dragon. At the same time, your team's sorceress sends a single disintegration beam to probe your foe's defenses. Sadly both efforts are deflected, meeting a translucent barrier that appears around Ystraza's scales upon contact. It seems that she is well warded.

Then Astioch makes his move, and the battle changes once more. Kyuss' high priest expands rapidly as he flies straight for the dragon, dimensions shifting in each direction as his musculature and weapons take on a gigantic quality! By the time he reaches the wyrm he is near her own size, hammer arcing in a single epic swing to come down on her skull. You know well that Astioch is capable of incapacitating even the most fearsome of enemies, and for a split second you see the makings of a quick victory.

It is not meant to be. At the very last moment, a second set of immense wings unfurl from Ystraza's back. Unlike her actual limbs, these wings are made of pure force, and they envelop her body like a coccoon, shrouding her from sight. The war priest's hammer falls on the shield and shatters it, but it has completely nullified the force of the blow on its intended target. She tears away the last of the energy and falls upon Astioch with a vengeance, eyes glowing red-gold in draconic rage. For his part, he is ready for the assault, bringing his weapon to bear to make her pay for each wound taken. 

This is no dance, no delicate parry and riposte of fencers; Astioch and Ystraza trade blows in a literal hurricane of violence, chunks of flesh and blood from both parties torn away and hurled down the cliffside. Their limbs collide with thunderous reports, each with enough force to level trees and mountainsides. The great wyrm's claws dig into the priest's sides, and he returns the favor with devastating hits from his hammer. Yet while there is no question that Astioch is dishing out more punishment, he is not so resilient as the guardian of the Lambent Span. Her wings buffet him, tearing away his own and casting them down the falls. Her hind claws gut him as she wraps her body around his. Finally, her jaws close on his head, ripping it from his shoulders in a fountain of gore. 

Piece by piece, the dismembered giant that was Astioch begins to fall away. Bloodied, battered, at her last, Ystraza lets out a resounding roar of pain and triumph.

*Spoiler: Round 2 OOC*
Show

Updated Map

Well, this turned into an eventful round. Most of you hung back to buff, but Astioch took the fight to the enemy. He nearly wiped out all of her health in a single go in exchange for pretty much sacrificing himself to her full attack routine. She's badly wounded now (at pretty much 1/8 hp), but Astioch took well over *400* damage and is now dead and falling. On his turn his body will fall 150 ft straight down the falls, and keep falling all the way until it lands back in Lunia.

You're all good to go again! Except for Astioch, of course.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon watched as his volley pretty much missed the great Wyrm, she must of had a dweomer up, as he was sure he was on target, he watched with chagrin as Astioch was mauled to death, he lined up his bow again, and launched another volley, hoping to avenge his companion.

*Spoiler*
Show


Free action for boots of speed: haste
Swift action for LAW devotion (using a turn undead)
Full attack with bow:

*Attack 1* - (1d20+54)[*58*]
*Damage* - (1d8+33)[*35*] & 1 Vile damage

*Attack 1* - (1d20+54)[*61*]
*Damage* - (1d8+33)[*39*] & 1 Vile damage

*Attack 1* - (1d20+49)[*59*]
*Damage* - (1d8+33)[*41*] & 1 Vile damage

*Attack 1* - (1d20+44)[*56*]
*Damage* - (1d8+33)[*41*] & 1 Vile damage

*Attack 1* - (1d20+39)[*54*]
*Damage* - (1d8+33)[*41*] & 1 Vile damage

5 enh + 5 composite +1 bracers + 3 morale + 19 FE

Solomon
*HP's:* 242/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 39
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 8/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 0/3/dayBoots of Speed 9/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## MikelaC1

Cassiopia takes a deep breath, readying herself for an unleashing of arcane and divine energy unlike anything she has done before. Moving forward 30 feet, even though she was already in range, she makes sure that Ystraza hears exactly who she is calling on for her divine energy, that being Glasya. Using her ability to use turning energy into divine metamagic, she casts a _quickened greater dispel magic_ at the wyrm to knock down any of her buffs but most importantly the one on her scales. Mere seconds after that, her patented _twinned disintegrate rays_ lance out from her fingers, seeking to unravel the wyrm's existence. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move action: move forward 30' to the split in the path
Swift action: quickened Greater Dispel Magic on Ystraza's buffs (1d20+20)[*25*] X 1.5 net *37*
Standard action: twinned Disintegrate Ray
(1d20+14)[*26*] ranged touch, (1d20+30)[*50*] SR, (40d6)[*142*] X 1.5 damage net *213*  or FORT DC32 (5d6)[*19*]
(1d20+14)[*18*] ranged touch, (1d20+30)[*41*] SR, (40d6)[*149*]  X 1.5 damage net *223*  or FORT DC32 (5d6)[*13*]

----------


## CozJa

Seeing as the now titanic Astioch is freefalling, Kaulesh sprints quickly toward Obsun: "I don't think any of us wants to climb those stairs again! Let's bring back out strongly-stomached ally."

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Move to Obsun, then casts dimension door to reach Astioch before he falls too far down.

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

When your deity appears and saves your life the first thing you say is thanks. So he did. *"Thanks for my life, again. Always."* The second thing was to taunt your enemy. *"Mother says she loves me better than you."* He says to the wyrm. *"And it looks like you're going to get a talking to from Dad. See ya never!"* He adds as his companions murder the dragon and Kaulesh grabs him by the arm.

*"Yeah, I got it, no problem."* He says to him and then reaches out to grab Astioch's falling corpse after being teleported. *"Time to wake up big guy, show's not over yet."* He slaps the soul back into the worm priests body and then the aura around Obsun heals enough wounds to raise him to consciousness.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Revivify on Astioch and then he can benefit from Obsun's Positive Energy Aura to heal 5 HP.

----------


## Taelas

Roian takes off flying towards Astioch and Obsun, and as soon as he is close enough, he casts a spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

_Mass heal_, giving 200 hp to Astioch (and anyone else within 30 feet of him that are hurt).

----------


## MikelaC1

As the wyrm collapses, Cassiopia drops to her knees as well. Channeling that level of power through herself is always draining and the divine metamagic outside of her daily protections is always iffy. Twin shooting disintegrate is also taxing to the most of her powers. She doesnt care to be in close quarters battles but her short range spells have become less than useless in these wide open battlefields they have been dealing with so far. 
Yes, the loot haul from an Elder Great Wyrm should be impressive. Even with all their talk of charity and doing good works, they always seem to have a huge personal fortune built up Cassiopia grew up poor and the way the poor were downtrodden is one of the prime factors in the way her life has been shaped. Dibs if we are so fortunate to find a rod that duplicates the enlarge metamagic power.

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


The pain was unimaginable as he and the wyrm tore into each other and gouts of blood and flesh tumbled into the skies. The satisfaction as the executioner mace clove into its chest was then short lived as he felt the jaws overshadow his head and then blackness

Then Obsuns voice, a warmth through the pain and falling.  He flapped his ragged and shredded wings, each still the size of a marquee and caught himself. He looked down at Obsun and Kaulesh and then up at Roian as the worst of damage healed and grinned. *The wyrm, it is dead yes? We can feast mightily tonight with the death of such a legendary beast.* Flapping tiredly he glides upwards and lands by the waterfall where she had emerged from. At Cassiopeias words he nods *I have seen a wyrms hoard,the great wyrm Dragotha lived atop one. I would see another.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*HPs* 205 / 269 

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13  
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26   
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 


*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours
Unholy Aura 20ft radius (+4 AC/Saves, immune good mind affecting, SR25 vs good, Good D29 Fort or 1d6 str when contact)

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## MikelaC1

Seeing that Astioch is not fully healed, Cassiopia uses a _Cure Critical Wounds_, maximized to *52* and a _Cure Critical Wounds_ maximized to *13* to make sure he is fully healthy. This plane has already shown itself to have threats popping up out of nowhere and she doesnt want to take any chances.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

With your enemy so near its death, you are able to finish Ystraza off decisively. The great wyrm is a large target to hit for a skilled marksman, and Solomon is more than just skilled. The hunter, from his perch atop the cottage roof, lets off a second barrage of arrows from his celestial bow that all find their target. The dragon's hide has already been pierced and crushed many times over, so it is easy to find exposed gaps in her armor. The very last of these - a headshot that would put her down - is deflected by another manifestation of ghostly wings, as Ystraza appears to give herself some breathing room to make her next move.

She has not prepared for Cassiopia. The sorceress, now in the fulness of her power, takes her time to prepare her the killing shot. Right as the shield starts to wane, she initiates a working. The gleam of Ystraza's magic fades, whatever wards she had stripped away. In that fateful moment, Cassiopia lets fly her twin beams of unmaking. They strike the dragon right in the chest and begin their work mercilessly, unraveling her from the inside out. Her form dissolves inch by inch, turning into shimmering particles that drift away on the wind. Ystraza hears Obsun's farewell as she closes her eyes for the last time.

*"Bahamut forgive me, I have done my best..."*

At that same instant, the giant body of Astioch is already plummeting down the waterfall. It is cruel fate, for one to have climbed so high to be knocked back down to the bottom of the mountain. Thankfully, he is not alone. Seeing their companion fall, two allies spring into action. Without any need for prompting, Kaulesh hurries to Obsun's side and for the second time today opens a doorway through space. Both of them appear mid-descent, barely a foot away from the fallen titan's chest. Streams of blood appear out from Astioch's many injuries, joining the flow of prismatic water and howling winds. It is a minor miracle that the dragon-priest is able to even see in these conditions, but Obsun manages well enough. Calling on the presence of his goddess once more, he gathers together strands of rainbow energy and _slaps_ the quiescent soul of Kyuss' champion back into his body.

As his broken body is reknit and he opens his eyes, the first thing that Astioch sees is a sky filled with gold dust.

*Spoiler: OOC - End of Combat*
Show

Well done, all! Catching back up to where your posts are, you are no longer in combat and are free to heal and look for her lair. I'm going to assume that those of you flying are able to catch the falling magical items that Ystraza had on her person, so I'm including the descriptions of those. Anyone casting Identify on those or using other means of discerning magic items, please mark off those slots on your sheets if you're doing so (I'm also assuming you are).

The area is yours for the time being. The cottage still seems to be warded, so up to you how to proceed here.

*Spoiler: Amulet of Supremacy (Minor Artifact)*
Show

This stunning piece of jewelry is virtually priceless based simply on its artistic quality and the value of precious metal and gemstones it contains, but its magical abilities are even more valuable to a dragon. When worn by a creature with the dragon type, an _Amulet of Supremacy_ confers the benefits of the Maximize Breath feat on the dragon's breath weapon, and applies the effects of the Maximize Spell feat to the dragon's spells and spell-like abilities. These benefits come at no cost to the dragon: it need not wait extra rounds between uses of its breath weapon, and its maximized spells do not use higher-level spell slots.

An _Amulet of Supremacy_ bestows two negative levels on any non-dragon that dares to put it on. In addition, when a non-dragon first dons the amulet, it immediately targets the offender with a Disintegrate effect (caster level 20th, Fortitude DC 19 partial).

*Spoiler: Bahamut's Tear (Minor Artifact)*
Show

This single teardrop looks like a jewel from a distance but is actually formed of the purest platinum. It can be affixed to or float around the head of its wielder, much like an ioun stone. When worn, the aura of _Bahamut's Tear_ suffuses itself with the wearer's own internal reservoir of energy. Half of all energy damage that the wielder deals with their spells, spell-like, and supernatural abilities is automatically converted into divine damage.

Furthermore, _Bahamut's Tear_ is part of a set of artifacts. The wearer of the Tear is instantly aware of the presence of any other artifacts in the set within 1 mile.

*Spoiler: Greater Pectoral of Maneuverability*
Show

This metal disk has straps that go over a dragon's forelimbs to hold the pectoral in place over its chest, but the straps magically resize and can be worn by any other creature in a vest slot. A winged creature wearing a _Greater Pectoral of Maneuverability_ has its flying maneuverability improved by two steps.

----------


## BelGareth

Sol enjoys as the volley hits the great dragon, almost expecting them to be swatted away he is not surprised when his last shot misses, being deflected by the wyrms magics. _Magic, always magic_ he thinks to himself as he glides back to where he was looking for his rod, as the others help Astioch.

Once scooped up, he thinks for a moment, and then pulls out the astrolabe, the wyrms hoard must have been nearby. He uses the intrinsic magic in the astrolabe and tried to find the path. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Focusing on this plane, and then casting find the path

Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 39
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 8/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 0/3/dayBoots of Speed 9/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## 3SecondCultist

As Solomon pulls out the Astrolabe and focuses upon it, the will beneath the deep-blue crystal orb answers to him. You all notice that the constellations on the artifact's surface have shifted, and are now in a different position from when you all picked it up in Lunia. A dim glow emanates from its core, and the tracker finds his mind expanding to encompass all of his surroundings. Without even needing to look, Solomon feels every blade of grass on the hillside, every brick and shingle in the cottage, every inch of rock on the cliffs. Concentrating, he sees even farther than that: the runic wards that activated earlier, still dormant in the ground. Dozens of magical sensors and several more traps inside the house, leading down into a basement. An illusory wall that hides a winding tunnel, and a matching tunnel that meets it from the waterfall.

Finally, there in the dark somewhere beneath the falls and the cottage, Solomon finds an immense cavern full of coin, gems, and other valuables worth the ransom of several kingdoms.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Solomon finds the hoard easily enough. It appears to be in a cavern connected to both the cottage and the waterfall from separate tunnels, and is guarded by a number of magical wards. The way in through the cottage is definitely more trapped, but going through the waterfall has its own obstacles. 

First of all, the way into the hoard cavern from both the cottage and the waterfall is protected by a Permanent Image of an unbroken rock face. Beyond that, there appear to be two layered Walls of Force barring entry into the hoard cavern from all sides, and both entrances to the cavern have been laid down with Energy Transformation Fields. Through the use of the Astrolabe, Solomon knows the keyword to bypass the Walls of Force is: 'sentinel's passing'.

----------


## BelGareth

Sol relays the information to the rest of the group. 

*"Do we go through the house, or the through the waterfall? Or do we just make our own way down?"* 

*Spoiler*
Show


Focusing on this plane, and then casting find the path

Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 39
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 8/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 0/3/dayBoots of Speed 9/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## CozJa

"the waterfall seems more interesting, but you have a better sight of the situation, what is your suggestion?"

----------


## BelGareth

Sol shrugs

*"The house is warded, so the waterfall is the obvious choice, which makes me think it's a trap, but I saw nothing to indicate that."* 

*Spoiler*
Show


Focusing on this plane, and then casting find the path

Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 40
*FF:* 39 *T:* 39
*Effects:* Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 8/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 0/3/dayBoots of Speed 9/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## MikelaC1

Or we use a sledgehammer...everyone stand well clear.  Cassiopia buffs herself with a new Moment of Prescience to give her next an extra ooomph and then standing next to the rockface image she unloads a Mordenkainens Mage's Disjunction to unravel all the magical effects guarding the cave and its hoard. 

*Spoiler*
Show

She mumbles an apology to the copyright gods

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


As Cassiopeia heals his wounds he nods his thanks. *You are a mysterious creature but your power is great. When the worms consume the mortal realms you can have a place of power if you so wish?* he offers with a genuine smile.

As the others busy round the cave he listens to Solomon describe the traps and then steps back. Happy to let Cassiopeia dismantle the magical defences, something she is far suited to do relative to him. He stood watching, fingering the rents in his clothes after the  brutal assault by the great golden wyrm.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*HPs* 269 / 269 

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13  
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26   
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 


*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours
Unholy Aura 20ft radius (+4 AC/Saves, immune good mind affecting, SR25 vs good, Good D29 Fort or 1d6 str when contact)

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Under Solomon's instruction, your group gathers to approach the waterfall entrance to the late Ystraza's hoard. Up close, the thousands of gallons of water that tumble headlong from the top of the Lambent Span cast even more spray than during your climb, and in less than half a minute your belongings are soaked in droplets of holy water, enough to burn the skin of both Roian and Astioch no matter what kind of protection you muster. Thankfully the exposure is not prolonged, as Solomon quickly identifies the section of rock face that is actually an illusion and you are able to pass through, entering a spacious tunnel at least thirty feet across in all dimensions. Although the stone is smooth and wet, alcoves on the sides of the passage provide light in the form of fixed orbs of arcane light.

Beyond the threshold, the tunnel continues for the better part of forty feet. Here the surface is perfectly even, with natural rock turning into clearly worked masonry. The light sources - now coming from wrought lanterns of bronze and chalcedony - reveal pillars and archways carved in an intricate fashion, a veritable palatial complex beneath the earth. As you move further away from the mouth, you eventually meet the same point where Solomon saw the barriers of force. Sure enough, you find the air from floor to ceiling impassible due to the dragon's last set of wards. This time it is Cassiopia who comes in with a solution: with a single overwhelming ritual, she disjoins every lingering defensive area spell all at once. Strands of arcane power are loosed on the air, untethered from their placements as they slowly vanish into nothingness.

Beyond the final gate, you witness the full glory of what Solomon only glimpsed through the Astrolabe. The great wyrm's treasure cavern is larger than a castle; easily two hundred feet in height, and three times that size in diameter. There are avenues of pure marble and spiral columns of precious metals that reflect the hundreds of mage lights. Canals of water criss-cross the space, dividing up the hoard into blocks that would rival any modern metropolis. And between them, more accumulated treasure than most of you have ever seen. There are statues of bronze, chased by eternal flames; amphoras and vases of ebony and amber, depicting scenes from lost antiquity that make precious little sense; forests of silk tapestries in colours you do not know how to describe; sculptures made of gems so precious and so fine that to touch them is to risk defacing them forever. And everywhere you turn are carpets of gold and silver, inlaid with precious gems.

To wander through this invaluable wilderness takes some time, but thanks to Kaulesh's keen mind, you manage to collect the most precious of magical items from among the trove: a miniature fortress cast in iron, several scrolls of power, a curious rosewood rod with three smaller slots along its length, a flying carpet, a monstrous greataxe, and a matching set of segmented adamantine plate armor engraved with snarling beasts.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

At the waterfall, both Roian and Astioch took (2d4)[*7*] damage from the holy water.

More importatly, you find a massive hoard! To save ourselves a bit of time and assume that all of you are taking the time to do an inventory of magic items (including identifying them through Kaulesh), the following can be found in Ystraza's hoard:

 _Armor of the spiteful hunter_ (see spoiler) _+5 Anarchic greataxe_ (Large size) _Strongarm bracers_ _Rod of many wands_ (including the three wands below) _Wand of insightful strike_ (33/50 charges) _Wand of guidance of the avatar_ (42/50 charges) _Wand of wraithstrike_ (24/50 charges) _Pearl of power_ (9th level) _Instant fortress_ _Periapt of wisdom +8_ _Transposer cloak_ _Ioun stone_ (pale green) _Carpet of flying_ (10-ft by 10-ft) _Scroll of greater planar binding_ (x2; arcane)
I'm singling out the magic items here because they would be the ones your characters would naturally find first with even cursory detect spells, and I'm sure you're not interested in my listing off the provenance of hundreds of past items. It would take days, if not weeks to comb through the entire hoard, but your characters can probably estimate that the gp value of the collected non-magical items here is somewhere in the low-six-figure range (somewhere between 200,000 to 400,000 gp).

*Spoiler: Armor of the Spiteful Hunter*
Show

This set of _+7 adamantine full plate of great invulnerability_ adapts to the weapons of the foes most hated by its wearer. The DR 10/Epic granted by the armor - as well as any other DR the wearer has from any source - is doubled when calculating damage dealt by any creature who has already dealt damage to the wearer within the last 24 hours. Furthermore, if the wearer has the Favored Enemy class feature, all of their DR is automatically doubled against all of their Favored Enemies.

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"I don't usually go in for flashy jewelry..."* Obsun says while holding the dead dragon's amulet. *"...but I think in this case I'll make an exception. That is if no one objects?"* He says with a raised eyebrow, already placing the amulet over his head. *"Feels strange. But I like it."* He follows behind as the ranger leads the way and the sorceress obliterates the wards. The hoard is intoxicating and he stops for a moment to breath it in. After watching his companions sort through the really valuable pieces he clears his throat. 

*"First, just want to say that everyone is doing a great job. Truly, I mean that. I was under no illusions that we'd make it this far but hey! We're in the second layer? Level? Whatever. We're on the next part of our mission."* He pauses to give everyone a big smile and clap. *"Now I know no one asked me to call in a personal favor from Her, but it seemed like the right move at the time and it worked out for us. And look, we've got this huge hoard now, so that's great."*

He steeples his hands and fingers and looks out over the riches. *"Here's my proposal. We can't take all of this with us and obviously we need whatever Kaulesh has scouted out. I say we take these baubles for ourselves and then I open a Gate to Her Realm and we give this hoard to Her as a token of thanks. Believe me, She'll get a big kick out of taking a hoard straight from Heaven. And maybe be willing to help us out again if we're in a tight spot. What do you say?"*

----------


## MikelaC1

When the entirety of the hoard is revealed to Cassiopia, she is momentarily speechless. The thought that such wealth could even exist is next to incomprehensible to the previous street urchin and even in her adventuring career she has never seen anything that is even close to this. Obviously the wealth that she now possesses doesnt even register compared to it and its in the form of items anyway, not this abundance of art and hard currency. She barely hears Obsun's words, still dazzled by the ostentatious display of wealth. When she finally finds her tongue, her words are bitter...You see what I said. They talk all the time about charity, and good works, and giving to the poor and on and on. But yet look at this hoard. Guess the giving to the poor is for everyone else while they keep what's theirs and build up a trove beyond compare.
She helps with the collecting, identifying and cataloguing the items of the most power, mulling his words now. I do want at least one non-magical necklace, as token and in memory of our victory.

----------


## CozJa

Kaulesh looks around the area, observing the large hoard with interest, especially the most powerful objects in it. As Obsun explains his plan he nods.

"Well, my first reaction was to take whatever we need and bury the rest under an unending pile of mud, but I'd say that your proposal of giving something back to your helpful and vengeful deity is a better idea."

----------


## Taelas

When they enter the massive cavern, Roian takes a full minute to just stare in flabbergasted awe at the scope of the treasure, but once he recovers, he goes to searching for magical items with a will.

Roian frowns at Obsun's proposal. "*I am not averse to you giving an appropriate tribute to your Queen, but the entire hoard? We should at the very least take whatever gems we can find that we could use as reagents aside with the magical items first...*"

He makes an encompassing gesture toward the hoard. "*Though how are you going to transport it across the threshold unto her realm? It would take hours to haul it all. Can you keep a gate open for that long?*"

----------


## BelGareth

Guiding them to the spot, he stepped aside the mages to do their thing, he was of course frowning at the whole thing, this whole _endeavor_ was getting out of hand, however, and he had to admit it, he was having some fun, and he had never taken it to any outsider like they have, so....the ends justified the means? at least that's what he kept telling himself. 

As they entered the horde, Solomon had a hard time not being impressed, his mouth opened at the sheer amount of wealth. 

After his shock, he looked through all the big items, and as Kaulesh described it he began to smile, an evil, happy smile. *"Oh yes."* he said simply. Without a thought, he began to take off his armor, leaving it in a neat little pile as he donned his new armor. "Anyone is welcome to it" he mumbled, knowing full well no one would. 

Turning to Obsun a the ludicrous idea, he snarled, but no sound came out *"It's not like we can keep it, give it to your queen for all I care. At least it won't be here any longer"*

*Spoiler*
Show



Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 42
*FF:* 41 *T:* 17
*Effects:* DR 3/- (6 vs FE), 10/Epic (20 vs FE), Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 8/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 0/3/dayBoots of Speed 9/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## MikelaC1

Not that I am demanding or anything, but I would like to put in a request for the Bahamut's Tear, turning my damage into a combination of divine and sonic would make it hard to resist. There are a lot of divine casters as well, so I imagine everyone is interested in the periapt of wisdom, I could offer a +6 in exchange if needs be. The scrolls of Planar Binding are kind of party use things, if someone wants to carry both of them, I wont object but if you want me to carry one, I will. Nothing else is of use to me. 
In terms of nom-magical wealth, I would like one necklace as a symbol of our victory, one diamond of 25K value for any True Resurrection I need to to cast in the future, I do have two already ready on scrolls, but given the opponents we are facing, they wont last long and maybe a 1000 gp worth of platinum, just as walking around money.

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


After bursting into the cave through the holy waterfall and deep cavern Astioch wandered amidst the wealth and glory of the now dead wyrm, a hand trailing along some of the piles of staked coinage or flicking pearls and necklaces into the mounds of silver and gold. Helping to assemble the most valuable pieces in the centre of the lair he turned over the small iron fortress *"At least this is useful and will help us camp and survive here in a safer way against the denizens of the 7 heavens."*

Looking at the rest he only seems to really note the wands and the large glowing pearl. Rolling that around on his hand he places it back down nearer Cassopiea and Obsun, *"We can all use that pearl, but wise for one of you to carry it. You lean to your magics first whilst I lean to me martial skills."* He does looks at the wand of wraith strike picking it up and seeeing if anyone objects to him taking it. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*HPs* 269 / 269 

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13  
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26   
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 


*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours
Unholy Aura 20ft radius (+4 AC/Saves, immune good mind affecting, SR25 vs good, Good D29 Fort or 1d6 str when contact)

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## MikelaC1

The pearl is of no use to me, its magic works only for wizards and clerics, not sorceresses and favored souls.

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"Seems we're all in accord then."* Obsun says and slicks back his hair and wipes some dirt off his face, making sure the wyrm's amulet hangs easily on his chest. He spends a few minutes trying to find the best view of the hoard and then stands in front of it. He flexes his fingers and swipes at the air with his claws as he shouts a command word in draconic, telling the local reality that he's in charge and it better do what he wants. The gash in the air opens wider to show a huge cavern, opening wider than the eye can follow. In the distance dragons and lesser servants lurk while near the _gate_ stands a lone sentry dressed in polished platemail that catches the light and refracts it in a prism.

Obsun shouts a greeting to the sentry in draconic that when translated roughly means, *"I am the Firewalker and open this Gate through right of strength and blessing from the Dragon Queen. Let all who oppose my position step forward and be drowned in flames."* He waits a moment for any response to the ritual. *"The hoard of Ystraza was won fairly in combat by us gathered here, the Six of Asmodeus, and we, in accord with one another, present it as a gift to the Many-Mawed."* He says and bows, sweeping his hand back to show the wealth behind him.

----------


## MikelaC1

Before the Queen is summoned, Cassiopia pockets the Tear, the diamond, the nicest necklace she can find and 200 platinum coins.

----------


## CozJa

As Obsun opens a portal for his deity's domain Kaulesh looks quite impressed at the sheer power of the (until now) most friendly member of this strange group; stopping near Solomon, he observes the scene, commenting with the powerful warrior. 

"It's... quite a sight to behold, I have to admit it. But I still think that burying all this richness under a sea of mud would have been more satisfying."

----------


## BelGareth

Sol grunts You aint wrong, Im not sure if another godling having this is better or not, but better to grease the palms of those we are bedfellows with, for now.

*Spoiler*
Show



Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 42
*FF:* 41 *T:* 17
*Effects:* DR 3/- (6 vs FE), 10/Epic (20 vs FE), Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 8/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 0/3/dayBoots of Speed 9/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Once your next steps are decided, you gather together your choices of treasures to keep for yourselves. Solomon divests himself of his original armor in favour of the new dark lamellar and plate; like any enchanted equipment, it fits his frame perfectly, down to the greaves and gauntlets. Kaulesh and Astioch pick out wands from the unusual magic scepter. Cassiopia collects several jewels and stacks of platinum from the stacks, where they join the brilliant jewel that once graced Ystraza's brow. Several of the items in the collection, though certainly useful to all of you, are nobody's to claim and so they wind up in Roian's extradimensional container just in time for Obsun to complete his ritual.

In the first moment after the adept invokes his ritual, the air around you all begins to grow warmer. Sweat sticks to your skin as the hole in reality grows, called by Obsun's magic. The door - for it is surely a door, despite its rough-hewn shape - grows to at least ten feet tall and about as wide across, and the other side is full of darkly moving shapes lit by dragonfire. The armored sentry disappears as soon as the Firewalker addresses them, only to step back in view of the portal with a second figure. 

A silhouette of wings and scales, larger than any in your current group, passes through the gateway. It would be difficult to tell where her body ends and her clothing begins, save that her carapace is a dull red and she wears armor fashioned by what appears to be the outer layers of several silver and gold wyrms. Darkling plates gleam at the joins, and it is a minor miracle that her wings have not been torn by the many spikes that adorn her attire. Her reptilian features are evidence enough of her heritage, but she also bears a five-headed maul across her back.

"Greetings," gravels the newcomer with a toothy grin, "I am V'kandress, First Knight of the Order of the Five Thorned Rose, here to accept this tribute on behalf of the Queen of All Dragons." As the champion speaks, several more gateways appear across the span of the hoard chamber, and robed figures stream in and out of them; their tails and claws identify them as cultists of Tiamat, who begin to methodically take every single coin or valuable item in sight. While they make no moves to contest any specific treasure you have chosen for yourselves, they seem to gather the rest with haste.

"You have chosen wisely in bringing this to Her. The Dark Lady is watching your progress - all of your progress - and is pleased thus far. There are other wyrms of Her foe here on Celestia, and more treasure to be won for Her glory and your own ascension. Her auguries have seen struggles ahead for you, but she is watching to see if you can persevere. Strength and will are, of course, the defining traits of any great dragon."

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"Hello V'kandress, been keeping busy I hope? Things have been going ok here, thanks. Not exactly a vacation, this tour of the upper realms, but it's somewhere I didn't expect to get to see. So that's nice."* Obsun says, making awkward small talk as the hoard is quickly gathered.

*"Uh, these are my companions."* He says and steps back to let each introduce themselves if they wish.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

"A pleasure," the large dragonborn bows her spined head in your direction. Her low-lidded serpentine pupils almost glow against the backdrop of the treasure cavern. "Our lady knows your names. If the Lord of the Hells gets his due, I am certain that many others will as well." V'kandress says little else, choosing to wait in relative silence as the minutes pass and Ystraza's riches disappear piece by piece. By claw and by spell, the streets of the collection are ground down to nothing. Given the size of the trove, the speed at which Tiamat's servants collect it is somewhat surprising to you, but perhaps it should not be.

A cry from one of the robed figures draws your attention several minutes after the transference begins. As the collected piles of coins disappear, they reveal far more of the chamber's architecture than you saw when you first arrived. The walls look nothing like those one might find in a regular cavern: they are patterned and decorated, delicately shaped with an eye to detail. 

It is one such sculpture that the Dragon Queen's cronies have discovered. With the last of the precious obstruction gone, you can see the makings of a monumental relief, emblazoned all across the farthest surface of the dragon's home. What have appeared to be outcroppings or crags are actually shapes of marble and limestone, pale, glittering. Their shapes and movements across the hundreds-feet long canvas reveal them to be clouds surrounding the depiction of a granite mountain; seven-tiered, ever rising, vanishing from view. It doesn't take you long to realize that you're looking at the miniaturization of Mount Celestia. Scouring the vision, you spot a set of matching platinum seven-pointed stars that have been melted and joined with the mountain. Each star is nested on a separate layer, growing gradually larger. The final star dominates the entire level, leaving no room for anything else.

Across the base of the mural, there is an inscription carved in the ancient, flowing tongue of the dragons.

"Fascinating," murmurs V'kandress as she aproaches the scene. "What do you all make of it?"

*Spoiler: Draconic*
Show

The inscription at the base of the mural reads:

"_Seven stars in Heaven gleam
brighter than all mortal flame;
though kinder fires they may seem,
who so dims them bears their name._"

----------


## Taelas

Frowning, Roian reaches out to touch the script. "*I do not understand the language,*" he tells the Dragon Queen's representative, "*but that is easily remedied. One moment...*"

And the priest casts a spell, offering a prayer to Asmodeus that asks for understanding.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Roian casts _comprehend languages_.


He hesitates as he studies the words, a finger tracing each letter, then he shrugs. "*I believe it may be a reference to the Hebdomad. Seven stars... One is dim already...*" He looks over at Solomon, a thoughtful expression on his face, then points at the Butcher of Hope with his index finger before pointing his thumb at his own chest. "*Do you think one of us now carries...?*" he trails off into nothing.

----------


## CozJa

Not being quite versed in the draconic language, Kaulesh looks at the image, trying to understand if it reminds him of something he read in the past. 

"so... what does this inscription says?"

----------


## Taelas

Roian obligingly recites the inscription out loud:

"*Seven stars in Heaven gleam
brighter than all mortal flame;
though kinder fires they may seem,
who so dims them bears their name.*"

----------


## MikelaC1

> . "*I believe it may be a reference to the Hebdomad. Seven stars... One is dim already...*" He looks over at Solomon, a thoughtful expression on his face, then points at the Butcher of Hope with his index finger before pointing his thumb at his own chest. "*Do you think one of us now carries...?*" he trails off into nothing.


I suppose it is possible but consider that this inscription was buried under a mountain of coin, unexposed probably for years and we just killed the first Hebomand a scant few days ago.

----------


## BelGareth

Frowning he raises an eyebrow when Roian points at him *"Ah hells no, that better not be the case"* he says as he jostles the head of the first of the Hebdomad on his belt as if to accentuate his statement. Sol takes a closer step towards the map, *"I wonder if this can assist us in finding them."* he says simply

*Spoiler*
Show



Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 42
*FF:* 41 *T:* 17
*Effects:* DR 3/- (6 vs FE), 10/Epic (20 vs FE), Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 8/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 0/3/dayBoots of Speed 9/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## CozJa

Kaulesh eyes gleam for a brief moment, then he starts thinking. 

"It could also be a reference to their truenames... if it was possible to discover the truenames of the creatures in the Hebdomad than we could gain an advantage in our task"

The illumian starts walking around, as the sigil on his head changes light constantly. 

"Or maybe it means that whoever dims them is marked by the act? As in the name calling for them? So many possibilities... so little time..."

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch looks on with a wry smile as the scaled minions of the 5 headed queen start clearing out the hoard with some speed. He glances at the Solomon and Roian *"She is a greedy goddess that one"* he looks at the small metallic castl and looks around. *"I feel that we may need to rest before reaching the second layer, shall we use this to summon a fortress to rest in?"* He flicks the wand around looking at it before the map is unveiled. 

He approaches the map and flaps above it looking down trying to see if there are locations that are recognisable on it that would make sense and be useful to them. *"Is the inscription for the hebdomad or more dragons, a more powers behind the apparent throne and servants of the platinum."* He glanced at the minion of Tiamat, *"That one had spoken of other wyrms. Maybe he would know?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Know (planes) (1d20+26)[*28*]

*HPs* 262 / 269 

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13  
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26   
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 


*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours
Unholy Aura 20ft radius (+4 AC/Saves, immune good mind affecting, SR25 vs good, Good D29 Fort or 1d6 str when contact)

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 8 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 0/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

_Your ascension? What's that supposed to mean?_ Obsun waits alongside V'kandress as the hoard is transferred and thinks about her words. _That's the problem with these religious types, never know when they're speaking in metaphor or not._ He follows the others over when the magnificent relief is discovered. 

*"Aside from nice to look at I don't know what this is."* He says in response to her question. "*But I do know I'm not a fan of that inscription."* He looks at the head hanging on Solomon's belt and takes a few small steps back from him. *"If you don't mind waiting a few minutes I'll see what I can find out. Excuse."* He says and walks over closer to the mural and sits down in front of it. Reaching out with one hand raised above it he begins a low chant in draconic that compels the spirits of the air and earth to remember their stories and tell them to him.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Miracle to cast Legend Lore.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The sounds that come out of Obsun's mouth are not accompanied by words; they are undulating bass waves, washing over the vanishing hoard and the barren stones that were once someone's home. It is not the hum of a human, nor is it the growl of a dragon, but rather something that belongs between the two. It is a call to the cosmos, an all-consuming communion that holds the Firewalker still and far away. He might as well be under a trance.

While you are waiting, the last of the priceless items and materials are hauled through the open portals. V'kandress issues orders more than once to her subordinates in a polite but icy tone, and the Knight of the Five-Thorned Rose is soon surveying the last of the trips into the dark realm. Far away, you hear a single roar; impatient, tyrannical. The plate-covered dragonkin turns back to the six of you.

"While I am curious about whatever it is that Lord Cragsmere finds here, I am needed to oversee other matters. *Omin' iejirsjighen.* Blood commands unity, clan earns it. You are perhaps a clan of your own, or on your way to becoming one." She steps through to the other side of the planar gate, bowing her head before unfurling her wings on the other side. "Take care. My Queen is watching you closely... they all are." 

With that, the doors close and the champion is gone, leaving you to the soft glow of the magical lanterns and the low droning of your companion. It takes a few more minutes for Obsun to rouse himself from his state, mind emblazoned with answers.

*Spoiler: Legend Lore*
Show

_Out of the realms of time, Obsun's vision is filled with endless eyes amid a sea of white flame. There are too many to count, opening and closing all around him. He has known fire and torment before, but this is different: it is cool and quiet, nothing like the elemental storms he has experienced. Over the distant flickers, he hears a voice - not male or female, young or old - speaking to someone. First, a recitation of the very same words on the inscription, and then:

"That is the first half of the prophecy as I have Seen it. The rest is too tangled yet to be made sensible. Tell your servant to carve the words here when she arrives."

A second voice - deep, magisterial - replies shortly thereafter. Obsun sees an outline of platinum light, a constellation in a serpentine shape that is somehow without end. 

"You speak of the Hebdomad as though they are to fall. Who would extinguish your light, Erathaol?"

"Their shadows are at the door even now." The eyes almost seem to stare straight at you across the centuries. "But they are not yet born, and to speak their names would be to cast a stone in the Watcher's waters. When I meet them on the day of my death, they will hear the rest, for at that moment it will be revealed to me. Such are Zaphkiel's ways, Justice Bringer."

"Very well... but if this is to be an inscrutable angel-game, why must one of my Seven pay the price?"

A pause, and then: "Because I have Seen that they must learn of the prophecy at the right moment. One foretelling of weight, and another to shape. If the Ruinous Powers do not have a chance to stay their champions, then it will be for naught. Trust the Watcher, Bahamut."_

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"That was unsettling. It was like the angel was looking right at me!"* Obsun says as he shares the vision with the group. *"You think he knows our names? Well, that probably doesn't matter much."* He glares at where the portal was and where V'kandress stood; even through the vision he heard her call him by his old family name. _Think you're so funny, huh? We'll see who's laughing last._

He rises and shakes out the numbness in his legs by walking in small circles. *"It seemed like Erathaol was talking to the dead wyrm's daddy...talking about us. Talking about how he'll know the second part to this inscription when we meet and kill him. Don't see a reason to let him down."*

----------


## CozJa

As Obsun repeats what he saw, Kaulesh ponders his words, as surely the others are doing too. 

"That's... a lot to think about, and I believe we earned our right to rest and spend some time with our thoughts. But before..."

As he speaks, he clicks on his gauntlet, and one of the shards he uses comes out, pulsing at the same rythm as the rune over his head. 

"We have met powerful entities, and we are bound to met even more powerful ones, it seems only fair that each of us does all that is possible to help. My powers over reality are vast, but often short-lived, but there are things that can last longer."

He speaks to words of power, similar in inflection, but quite different as they echo in the cave. After that, all of you can feel a strange, almost invisible, green aura around your equipment, then it swiftly disappear. 

"I have reworked into us a part of the ethereal plane, now, if we ever meet incorporeal spirits, they won't have any advantage.

Also, there's one last thing I want to give you. I will give you a name, not the one you already know me by, but another, more... personal. In case we are divided for whatever reason, say it, and as long as we are on the same plane, I will reach you."

A shadow passes briefly over Kaulesh face, as if this action is costing him more that eh wants to show, but he pronunciate the name, so that all of his companions can hear it. It is simple, and to all ears, it sounds like the most obvious name ever. Of course it's his name! But, for some strange reason, using 'Kaulesh' still sounds easier on the soul.

*Spoiler: Actions and Effects*
Show



Using Ether Reforged on all the group: they gain full benefit from armor, weapons, spells, and abilities against both corporeal and incorporeal creatures.

Teaching an appropriate Truename to trigger "Say my name and I am there"

----------


## BelGareth

Sol, in his usual dour self merely watches from the side as the others cast spells, and other 'things'.

Mentally shaking his head he mimics Kaulesh *"My powers over reality are vast as well, with this blade I will cut them from it"* he says simply. *"Now lets get some damned rest."
*
*Spoiler*
Show



Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 42
*FF:* 41 *T:* 17
*Effects:* DR 3/- (6 vs FE), 10/Epic (20 vs FE), Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 0/1/dayRebuke undead 8/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 0/3/dayBoots of Speed 9/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Having decided to settle in the now-empty cavern, you reflect on where this journey has taken you. With Obsun's ritual complete and Kaulesh's truename shared in the half-dark, you can truly prepare for what is to come. Most of you double-check your allotments of spells and equipment, more secure in the knowledge that they will help you wield more power in your future clashes with your enemy. Roian, instead, does something in particular. The Asmodean paladin finds a quiet corner of your haven and begins his own incantation to his deity. Flames of ruby and sunset-purple flicker around his nine-foot-tall chest as d'Arche holds Ystraza's pectoral disk to his chest. It takes some for the dragonsteel to melt, but melt it does; in that instant, Roian is able to weld it directly to his infernal breastplate. When the light fades, the two items have become one.

The last thing you do before going to sleep or finding somewhere to trance and meditate is gather around Solomon to divine the quickest path to get to your destination: the lair of the Seer on Venya. Unfortunately, through his use of the Celestial Astrolabe, the tracker confirms that there is no secret means of entry this time. The karsite has seen great hills and cliffs at the edge of the Golden Heaven, but none that can be traversed without genuine contrition of the heart. The only means forward through the doors of a colossal tower made of pure sunlit gold, at the head of a valley where four rivers meet. Although the nature of the Astrolabe's magic ensures that Solomon sees no actual creatures, there is no doubt that this stronghold is well-guarded.

Those of you more well-versed in these Heavens know the tower by its very description: this is the Golden Spire of Aurilon, home and keep of the Mercy-Bringer, Second of the Hebdomad. Worse still, it is said that Aurilon is one of the chief gathering places of the armies of Celestia in times of war, overshadowed only by the great citadels of Mertion. 

In the end, each of you takes to rest with the knowledge that tomorrow you will be testing yourselves against Heaven's executioner. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Consider that a full night's sleep and rest! You all get all of your spells and daily abilities back.  :Small Smile: 

Thanks to Solomon and the Astrolabe, you also have the way forward: the way to Venya and the Seer will lead you right through the heart of Mercuria. Unlike the last layer, there is no secret path to the third of the Mounting Heavens. You will have to pass through the Golden Spire of Aurilon, where Domiel dwells. And it will certainly not be alone...

----------


## MikelaC1

When Cassiopia awakens, she settles herself and quickly goes into her routine of buffs

*Spoiler: Buffs*
Show

Greater Mage Armor (extend as 4th)
Superior Resistance
Bite of the Werewolf (persist as 9th)
Shield (persist as 6th)
Shield of Faith (persist as 6th)
Mind Blank
True Seeing
Moment of Prescience
Voice of the Dragon (persisted as 9th)

spell slots used: 4th, 5th, 6th (X2), 8th (X2), 9th(X2)//turns used: 7


She passes on casting Stoneskin and Unholy Aura (for now) because they wont last long enough, but she is ready to add them at a moments notice

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"This is a nicer place than that inn at least."* Obsun says as they make camp for the night. As before he writes out a letter in private and opens a Gate to somewhere equally private, keeping the portal open just long enough to drop the letter off on a nightstand. _Damn prophecies. Maybe she'll know something about it._ He shakes his head at the unseen angels from the past and gets ready for the day.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting his regular spells and adding in an Energy Immunity (Fire) for himself and Attune Form for everyone. It duplicates Avoid Planar Effects.

Casting: 
Attune Form
Wind Walk
Energy Immunity (Fire)
Persistent Blinding Breath 
Persistent Positive Energy Aura 
Magic Vestment (Armor) 
Magic Vestment (Shield)

----------


## BelGareth

Solomon takes the new armor, and strips his own, once everything was sorted, a watch and all the extra visitors had left, he found a small corner, away from the others and performed a small ritual, almost religious like, but more martial in nature. He slowly strips down, taking careful attention to place each piece of armor down gently, as if they were made of crystal that could shatter at the slightest movement. 

He kneels down before the armor, and lies down, before his little shrine of armor to sleep. For all the magical trinkets, and abilities, he still required rest like a normal human, perhaps one day he would purge himself of such weakness. His dreams were surprisingly restful, and no dark sinister thoughts crept into his reverie. He awoke with a smile! stretching, he rolled up to his knees, and looked at the new armor, and began to, in reverse, do exactly what he did the night before, until he was fully armored.

Standing, he flexes his gauntlet and nods. Looking to everyone else he watches as they cast a slew of spells and dweomers, he has a slight smirk on his face as he does so. 

*"Well, how are we going to get to this tower? Sounds like a heavily fortified place, and I doubt we can rely on Asmodeus to assist us with a distraction again."*

*Spoiler*
Show



Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 42
*FF:* 41 *T:* 17
*Effects:* DR 3/- (6 vs FE), 10/Epic (20 vs FE), Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 3/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


As the minions of the scaled queen leave and the diorama is revealed Astioch flaps gently above it all circling and listening to the prophecy. Thinking back to the prophecy he heard on the ancient discs describing the rise of Kyuss he glanced at the others, *"Prophecy is worthless."* before he flapped down dropping the small iron tower on the ground and letting it grow into a fortress within the cave to allow some extra security; slipping into a dreamless sleep he soon wakes.

Praying to the Dark God he utters some incantations and summons his normal holy repotoire to bolster his body, soul, weapons and armour before summoning forth a great feast of small roasted animals and trotters and the like to bolster him and his allies. As they look around the cave for one last time he looks at Solomon and listens to the description. *"If the fortress blocks our path then we shall shatter it asunder."* Looking at the others he looks at Cassopiea really, *"If we get within sight of the walls would one of you have the power to teleport us atop the walls and let us wreak slaughter within?"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



_Daily spells_
Greater magic weapon
Magic vestment x 2
Greater mighty wallop
Heroes Feast (to share)
Superior Resistance




*HPs* 262 / 269 + (1d8+10)[*18*]

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13  
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26   
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 


*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## Taelas

Roian rejoices in his success, thanking his deity in prayer.

In the morning, he goes through his routine of spells, having changed some of the spells he memorizes. As the day before, he calls everyone together at one point to grant everyone within thirty feet of him a day-long spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As per usual...
Persistent Greater Visage of the Deity: +4 Str, +4 Dex, +2 Con, +4 Int, +2 Cha, flight speed equal to normal speed with average maneuverability, +1 natural armor, Spell Resistance 25, DR 10/magic, acid, cold, electricity and fire resistance 10, immunity to poison, darkvision 60 ft., claw and bite attacks
Persistent Divine Power: +6 enh. bonus to Str, +20 temporary hp, BAB equal to level
Persistent Righteous Might: +4 size bonus to Str, +2 size bonus to Con, +2 enh. bonus to NA
Persistent Righteous Wrath of the Faithful: all allies within 30 ft. at time of casting gain one extra attack at highest BAB (doesn't stack with haste) and +3 morale bonus to melee attack and damage rolls
Persistent Devil's Ego: +4 profane bonus to Cha and change type to outsider
Undetectable Alignment
Persistent Divine Favor: +3 luck bonus to attack and damage rolls
Superior Resistance: +6 resistance bonus to saves
Extended Greater Magic Weapon (+1 unholy greathorn minotaur greathammer)
Extended Magic Vestments x2 (glamered mithral full plate +1, animated steel shield +1)

And he exchanged Restoration for Assay Spell Resistance.

----------


## MikelaC1

Greater Teleport is within my power to execute

----------


## CozJa

As all the group wakes up and prepare themselves, Kaulesh calls them to join him, and he performs a series of rites with the goal of enhancing their teamwork, at least for as much of a team they seem to be. 

*Spoiler: Additional Buffs*
Show


Performing the Fell Conspiracy Rituals. 

Adding Divine Insight to his "prepared" spells.

Using Hidden Truth on the whole group.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*The Approach*

After rousing yourselves from your rest, the six of you spend the requisite time in prayer and fortification. Thankfully the hoard chamber has not been disturbed in your time there, so you were able to take some fleeting rest. Your wards and blessings are restored, secrets delved and shared, spells laid and tactics discussed. If yesterday's battles are any indication of the caliber of opponents you're facing today, you know that you will need whatever edge you can get. The next of the Mounting Heavens await.

Departing the cave in your usual vaporous forms, you return to where the path diverges in front of Ystraza's cottage. Avoiding the wards laid by the deceased dragon, you pick your way up the remainder of the switchback in full flight. At the very head of the waterfalls lies a vast lake surrounded by a crown of tall boulders. The mountainside here is awash with rays of pink and joyous, effervescent gold. It surrounds you and wraps you in its embrace. You look around you as you summit the last of the peaks, realizing two things at that moment: first, that you have passed through dawn, and second, that here in Celestia, the rising of the sun is a place rather than a time.

There is no grand threshold into Mercuria. A simple arch of aged stone sits at the height of the final slope, whose inscriptions have long since faded into memory. But the moment you pass through or around it, there is a sudden brightness upon your shoulders. Beyond the arch, the hills roll out as far as you can see, gently sloping upwards and away. Groves of oak, ash, and willow sway in a gentle breeze beneath a sky of pale gold that gives this layer of Heaven its name. There are no clouds here, and no sign of any sun. Everything above the horizon glows with a hateful radiance that hurts your eyes if you stare too long. The direction you have been following up the length of the Lambent Span forks and weaves before disappearing, joining the innumerable trails of this realm.

Following Solomon's lead as ever, your insubstantial bodies race across the wooded hills of the Golden Heaven, passing farmlands and fields. You have far less cover here than you had on Lunia, and your sight extends several times further. Thus, it is easy to spy the winged formations overhead, the distant steel-glint of formations marching across the landscape, or the odd fortification through the trees. Yet one scene catches your eye from far away: in the middle of a stretch of farms rises a simple temple, the grandeur of its marble colonnade no lessened by its rural environs. It appears to be surrounded by people, several of whom are holding torches or are flanked by the unmistakable light of lantern archons. A solitary person stands on the temple steps, looking out over the assembly. You are too far away to make out anything else, but whatever is happening is clearly of some import to the locals.

----------


## BelGareth

Taking to the skies once again in the form of a cloud, Solomon led the group and kept them low to the ground, the horrible sky here had no clouds, so they would stick out like an inflammed taste bud. 

At seeing the strange scene he mentally speaks to everyone *"What do you think that is? and how do we want to avoid it? go around?"*

*Spoiler*
Show



Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 42
*FF:* 41 *T:* 17
*Effects:* DR 3/- (6 vs FE), 10/Epic (20 vs FE), Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 3/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## MikelaC1

_We have a mission and I do not like spending resources and time on what is not our business. Although cracking them all with a chain lightning would be funny_

----------


## BelGareth

Recalling their last encounter

*"wouldn't that just tickle them?"* he thinks back, amused with his observation

*Spoiler*
Show



Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 42
*FF:* 41 *T:* 17
*Effects:* DR 3/- (6 vs FE), 10/Epic (20 vs FE), Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 3/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

_Those golden doors have been waiting for us for thousands of years, they can wait a little while longer. I want to see what this is about._ Obsun says in his mind to the others. Still in cloud form and still invisible, he floats down closer so he can hear what's going on. _What's the point of invading the heavens if you don't stop and smell the roses?_

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch glances down and then sends to the others *Intriguing. Also an affront with their temple to their gods that we will pull down. If we leave at one alive they may have information on the fortifications.* Looking down he smiles as Obsun chimes in as well. *come let us bring chaos and death.* he asks the others 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show








*HPs* 262 / 269 + [roll0]

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13  
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26   
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 


*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## CozJa

As Obsun and Astioch start to float toward the origin of their interest, Kaulesh follows them gleefully _"We all have our plans to follow, but I will never pass up an opportunity for more entropy!"_

----------


## MikelaC1

Cassiopia heads towards the new target as well. As soon as she is in range (approx 1000 ft) she goes bowing for dollars by unleashing a _maximized chain lightning_ changed into sonic damage, into the mass of people, hitting the first target for *120* points and then arcing to 19 other people for *60* points each

----------


## 3SecondCultist

At your hunter's behest, your group has stayed low to the ground as you have passed through Mercuria's vales; a long trail of stray mist against a golden, cloudless void would draw attention to your passing immediately. Therefore, when the draconic adept breaks formation and begins to snake his way closer to the crowd and temple, it does not take long for him to complete his approach. 

"... do to wipe away this dishonour?" calls a woman near the head of the mass. "Nobody can deny the service of the House of Eudorus, but this revelation changes everything!" Her words are taken up by dozens of others, and such cries of 'cast down the false idol!' and 'justice must be delivered!' ring out from the gathered souls. This near the drama, Obsun - who is followed swiftly by Astioch and Kaulesh - can feel the tension thick on the air. These spirits, for the edges of them are just phantasmal enough to betray that they are celestial inhabitants, are all taking part in an open protest. Only one shade stands against them: the silhouette of an olive-skinned young man, bearded and garbed in a simple robe.

"My friends," he calls to the crowd, his anguish plain to see, "Morael's fall from grace is a stain on my family's history. But this is about more than a servant of these Heavens; every Eudoran to ascend this mountain has kept vigil under the face of our patron angel. To desecrate our family's shrine is to destroy a holy site protected by the Martyrs themselves! Please, *cease this madness!*" He holds up his hands, as though those alone will stay the mob.

At that same moment, Cassiopia releases her spell, and thunder strikes from above.

The magical explosion tears through the ranks of the dead, scattering their bodies like a rock skipped over calm water. Over a third of the spirits disappear outright, and those that survive disperse, finding cover or fleeing by whatever means they have available to them. The lantern archons in the proximity of the blast circle those nearby, before moving to circle the young man. He has fallen to his knees, his face now marked with abject horror as he looks down on the chaos.

"What have I done..."

----------


## CozJa

As they are approaching, Kaulesh listens to the dialogue with interest, up until the moment when Cassiopia, with perfect timing, uses her vast magical power to destroy many of the spirits. 

"That was a very good way to introduce ourselves," he says to her "but let's see if we can get some leverage from it. If I'm right, this one can shed some light on a great mistery."

Kaulesh descends in front of the young man.

"You have cried for help and we answered, scion of House Eudorus, who dares bring forth injustice in this most holy place? Who, here, speaks words of shame unto Morael the lost?"

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The remaining locals do not stick around for long; within a few heartbeats, they have spread far and wide, disappearing into the nearby buildings or the fields that surround the temple. By the time the last echoes of Cassiopia's spell fade into the burnished beyond, you find yourselves alone with only the anguished young man and a few lingering lanterns for company. 

"You have trespassed where you are not welcome." The nearest of the lantern archons has turned its radiance on Kaulesh as he approaches, having taken the lead in the wake of the detonation. Its core pulses threateningly as it approaches the truenamer. "Justice will be meted out upon you for - "

"Hold, friend," the man, voice still shaky, says from the tiled stone floor. He seems, at last, to have caught up to the realization that it was not his magic that attacked his comrades. "Whoever they are, they have safekept my family's honour when it was at risk. My name is Tyrus Eudorus, formerly of Halagard and latest keeper of this shrine. It is my family's tomb... and kept in honour of our patron angel for many centuries. That was, until word reached Mercuria that Morael was spotted leading a vanguard of infernal forces! The Lord of the Hells, it seems, has his hooks in everyone."

----------


## MikelaC1

(1d20+20)[*29*] know arcane? or +0 if it doesnt apply to who Moreal is

----------


## Taelas

Materializing out of his cloud form, Roian appears before the man. "*What do you know of your patron?*" he asks, ignoring the lantern archons around them. "*How do you know this is not slander intended to cast your patron in a black light?*"

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch lands gently beside the smoking scorched area and looks in surprise at the man. *You seem relaxed for one who faces lightning and chaos. But tell us more of your ancestor and this tomb. Is there anything within the tomb you seek to protect?*

He glances at the lantern Archon and spits at it. *cease your threats petty bauble lest we pop you.*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*HPs* 262 / 269 + [roll0]

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13  
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26   
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 


*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## MikelaC1

For now, Cassie keeps quiet but keeps her eyes on the lantern archons, a _magic missile_ can take out 5 of them in a round if they choose to start getting ornery. Idly, she also considers mentally her chances of seducing this Tyrus person and really screw over his vows.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The lantern, in some show of affront, moves forward as though to discharge a bolt of heavenly fire only to be stopped with a single mace blow from Astioch followed by a secondary arcane barrage from Cassiopia. Tyrus' eyes follow the action, betraying some nervousness but not once straying into action. Instead the man stays on his knees, watching each of you intently as you emerge from your cloudy forms to gradually surround him.

"Morael was seen by many, and did not trouble to hide its face," the kinsman manages between breaths. "The angel carried the standard of Nessus on its shield, and its very wings burned with the flames of the Pit. Would that I could deny it, but it's true. Its honour is stained by such an act, as is that of every member of the House of Eudorus. This tomb is all that I have left of my father, my brothers. What would they do, in my position?"

----------


## MikelaC1

Cassiopia casually cracks her finger and thumb into a 90 degree angle over her fist and then blows imaginary smoke from it. She smiles suggestively at Tyrus right after and just to make sure it has as much "oomph" as she can muster, she uses her Moment of Prescience to boost it. 

*Spoiler: bluff*
Show

auto20+40=*60*

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch laughs as the lantern archon goes "pop" then stares at the man, a look of mild confusion on his twisted pale face. *"So then my young fellow. What are we to do with you? Could we enter the tomb and see what has become of your ancestor?"*  Astioch stalks towards the entrance to the Temple/Tomb looking around at the others. A snarled, *"Shall we have a look?"* Ignoring the remaining lantern archons he looks at the door to see if its sealed or locked. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




*HPs* 262 / 269 + [roll0]

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13  
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26   
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 


*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours

Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"What to do. Seems like that's the question everyone always asks, but really, they already know the answer."* Obsun says. *"I sympathize with you friend, but you know the answers. You've done them!"* He says and waves his arm around the empty courtyard. *"You had only a small bit to hold on to, and you decided that it was worth it. To keep the family name and damn any who would stand against you."* He waves his hands through the falling ashes of the archons.

*"Don't let that disturb you. They raised their voices and bodies against you and through luck you've found your enemies dashed before you. Luck will only take you so far though. To go further requires devotion. It requires sacrifice. The question isn't what are you going to do. To keep your family's honor and tomb...the question is, what won't you do?"*

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Tyrus rises to his feet slowly, as though he were deep underwater. "Enemies...? I don't..." he pauses as he looks at you all, _really_ looks at you; from Cassiopia's naked allure to Astioch's hostile bearing and Obsun's open megalomania. "You're servants of the Hells too, aren't you? You have some fell purpose here. And you seek to... what, to turn me? Why in all these realms would I betray the righteous? How have I failed them?"

The dead man, thus absorbed in his own drama, does not move in time to stop Kyuss' high priest from stepping past him and into the shadow of the temple. The colonnade is surprisingly monumental up close, and within the confines of those fingers of stone are the features of an intricate inner curtain wall. Soft magical torchlight reveals murals in polished bronze, the deeds of a great family. A pair of reinforced doors of the same loom at least twelve feet tall. Not waiting for permission, Astioch swings them open...

... only to be nearly bisected by a burning blade! The warrior priest manages to sidestep a swift death, but the tip of the greatsword still cleaves through his flesh and draws blood. The cut is deep and sizzling, a white heat that cauterizes itself instantly. The wielder stands with the shrine in profile behind: a hulking canine figure, wearing pristine armor and a long, flowing purple cloak. Its sword rests easily in its hands as it growls out towards all of you.

*"You will not defile this shrine, intruders - not while we breathe."*

*Spoiler: OOC - Start of Combat*
Show

Roll20 Map

Another fight! This time, we start out with a single attack against Astioch that deals *72* points of damage. Some pretty low Initiative rolls all around this time, which means that Kaulesh, Solomon, and Astioch are all up first in the order. After that, I'll be acting for this creature and we'll go into our usual block for combat. En garde, and all that.  :Small Wink:

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch looks in surprise as the blade cleaves into his side, licking his lips he snarls back *"I care not for your tomb but you, you I will defile in a most unpleasant way."* As he speaks he swells in size towering some 12ft tall and swings the mace in a rapid series of heavy strikes, each one heavy enough to shatter stone


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Swift: cast 9th level slot for quickened Righteous Might 
Full attack w/ Power attack -2
(1d20+44)[*57*] dam (12d6+42)[*92*] +(3d6)[*9*] bane/unliving
(1d20+44)[*47*] dam (12d6+42)[*86*] +(3d6)[*11*] bane/unliving
(1d20+39)[*49*] dam (12d6+42)[*81*] +(3d6)[*7*] bane/unliving
(1d20+34)[*35*] dam (12d6+42)[*91*] +(3d6)[*11*] bane/unliving
(1d20+29)[*36*] dam (12d6+42)[*93*] +(3d6)[*13*] bane/unliving

If a threat (19-20) then 
(1d20+6)[*22*] (+ critical threat base attack roll); Extra damage (24d6+84)[*181*]


*HPs* 202 / 269  --> 242 / 309

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13      ---> +4 Nat, -1 Sz = AC 40
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26   
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 


*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours
Righteous Might (+8 Str, +4 Con, LARGE, DR 15/good, +4 Nat AC)


Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## BelGareth

Seeing a threat emerge suddenly, Solmon springs like a cat and pounces on the hound, if only he had the claws to followup with!

Moving with great speed, he steps adjacent to Astioch and brings the Aria blade on a sweeping flourish.

*Spoiler*
Show


Move to engage and single attack

*Attack* - (1d20+44)[*45*]
*Damage* - (1d8+30)[*34*] + *2 Vile Damage*
on hit Magic Draining Attack(Su) DC 26

Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 42
*FF:* 41 *T:* 17
*Effects:* DR 3/- (6 vs FE), 10/Epic (20 vs FE), Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 3/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## CozJa

"Oh well, that's us trying to be diplomatic... Couldn't hope for more. 

Kaulesh reacts as quickly as he can at the sudden menace, and unravels again the fabric of reality, changing slightly the flow of time around Solomon. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Using Temporal twist to grant another attack to Solomon.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

*"No!"* chokes out Tyrus as Astioch, then Solomon charge into the fray against the archon champion. The priest's enchanted mace is a thresher, crushing the celestial's golden plate and its bones beneath it. However, each swing is met with a burst of light; the hound's blood does not emerge as any sort of fluid, but rather a brilliant, burning light that emulates the touch of its sword. Each of Astioch's swings is met with immediate retaliation, his demonic form is scorched piece by piece. Yet the assault is quite successful, for already the guardian of the shrine has been beaten back, its body primed for a fall.

Solomon's first attempt to bring down the archon is unfortunately less successful, the Aria Blade going wide. However, at the last second, you all hear a word from Kaulesh that none but the namer can understand. The entire battle winds to a stop before your eyes, time glossing over like some ancient frieze. Then it reverses; Solomon's arm is drawn back to its initial position, and he is free to swing again, this time adjusting his aim and cutting off the guardian's head! Due perhaps to his unique heritage, the Karsite is completely unaffected by the light that travels back up through his limbs.

The moment that your foe dies is not itself without threat. Over the protests of the last member of House Eudorus, the hound archon explodes in a great conflagration - the small eruptions writ large across the inside of the temple. There are no remains in its aftermath. Both Astioch and Solomon manage to dodge out of the way and avoid all harm, but there is no question that taking the full brunt of such a blast would have wounded either champion. Those of you trained in the arts of spellcraft remark at this moment that the final blast was not divine, but rather energy in its purest form. Surely, this is one of the famed Grave Martyrs of Mercuria.

A sudden pair of cracks resound through the air outside the temple. Not one, but two more of the same archons step into spaces on either side of your group as though walking through a door. They brandish identical greatswords, both bared for action, and you can already see the gleaming light that pulses from beneath their armor.

*Spoiler: Round 1 OOC*
Show

Updated Map

So this round went pretty well for all of you. Astioch took *34* divine damage as he swung at the hound archon. Solomon didn't take any when he killed it, since he's immune to divine damage. Both characters saved (and fully evaded) the final blast as well, and nobody else was close enough for it to matter. His Spell-Eating bonecraft plate should have healed Astioch *4* hit points as he saved against a spell.

Now, of course, we have two more Grave Martyrs on the scene! Everyone can act freely now.

----------


## Taelas

Though initially slow to react, when the two new Grave Martyrs arrive, Roian quickly shifts over so he can strike at the nearest, unleashing a devastating barrage of blows.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Five-foot step to get within range (as he's got 10 ft.-reach), and full attack.
Attack #1 (haste-effect): (1d20+46)[*64*]; damage: (3d6+35)[*47*]; if crit: (1d20+46)[*66*]; crit damage: (9d6+105)[*137*]
Attack #2: (1d20+46)[*47*]; damage: (3d6+35)[*46*]; if crit: (1d20+46)[*55*]; crit damage: (9d6+105)[*130*]
Attack #3: (1d20+41)[*43*]; damage: (3d6+35)[*51*]; if crit: (1d20+41)[*48*]; crit damage: (9d6+105)[*137*]
Attack #4: (1d20+36)[*49*]; damage: (3d6+35)[*46*]; if crit: (1d20+36)[*41*]; crit damage: (9d6+105)[*144*]
Attack #5: (1d20+31)[*49*]; damage: (3d6+35)[*44*]; if crit: (1d20+31)[*44*]; crit damage: (9d6+105)[*146*]

Total damage: 471

----------


## MikelaC1

_Two opponents, how nice, I have something for that._

Time for you puppies to just chill out Cassiopia pauses a moment to analyze their defenses and then a _polar ray_ springs from her hand, dividing itself halfway to the targets to strike both of them

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

swift action: Assay Spell Resistance
standard action: cast _polar ray_ with split ray metamagic to hit both targets
(1d20+30)[*50*] SR check; (1d20+17)[*29*] ranged touch; (20d6)[*72*] damage, no save
(1d20+30)[*37*] SR check; (1d20+17)[*18*] ranged touch; (20d6)[*71*] damage, no save God. Damn. Ones

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"Are they just going to keep popping up?"* Obsun asks as the angels suddenly appear and then just as suddenly are slain and explode into painful light. *"I don't really serve any of the Hells, per se. More of an on loan situation, you could say. Some of my fellows though, yeah they're not from around here."* He stops talking long enough to inhale a big breath and exhale a cone of fire at the archon.

Stepping away from the doors of the temple he motions for Tyrus to join him. *"I guess you're already dead and all but it's probably not safe for you here right now. No hard feelings, okay? I just saw you and an angry mob and thought something interesting might be happening."*

*Spoiler*
Show

*Standard*: Breath weapon, cone of fire, 54 fire damage. DC 32 Reflex save for half damage. If he fails his saving throw he is also permanently blind.
*Move:* Fly 50ft southwest.

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


As the first hound archon is dismembered by the mace and Kaulesh's blade Astioch laughs and grins at Kaulesh, *"Can you feel it apostate, the crushing of their angelic spirit, like a whiff of epiphany."* Spinning at the two more appearing he watches as crackling freezing rays and then Roian's massive hammer splatter one of them. *"Roian, bring your hammer and we can share in the crushing of this one*  he bellows in a commanding tone, offering Roian the chance to once more leap into action. As he does so he advances upon the archon, a single massive  blow to its head designed to render it stunned and confused for a moment


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move to surviving Hound

Standard: attack with Power attack; White Raven HAMMER!
(1d20+44)[*49*] dam (12d6+42)[*90*] +(5d6)[*17*] bane/unliving/unholy + (6d6)[*26*]  + STUNNED for 1 round (no save)

Swift: White Raven Tactics to give Roian another Turn


*HPs* 206 / 269  --> 248 / 309

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13      ---> +4 Nat, -1 Sz = AC 40
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26   
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 


*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours
Righteous Might (+8 Str, +4 Con, LARGE, DR 15/good, +4 Nat AC)


Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## CozJa

As Solomon destroys the first Archon, only for two others to appear, Kaulesh starts thinking about the situation, before acting again, he quickly turns to Tyrus. 

"Are they of your line? Are those servants or house Eudorus, or its members?"

Before he can try anything else, he feels compelled by the Death Priest's words to act again, new energies surging in the Illumian's body; he notices Cassiopia missing with one of her rays and utters a word of power to try and redirect the ray.

After this, he mimics one of the spells he knows, trying to create different images of himself. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Free Action: using Destiny's Arbiter to grant a reroll on the one to Cass.

Standard Action: expends 1 Inspiration Point to cast Mirror Image  for (1d4+5)[*9*] Images 

Move action, to get a bit out of the way

----------


## MikelaC1

re-roll from actions above

(1d20+30)[*49*] SR; (1d20+17)[*30*] ranged touch; (20d6)[*66*] damage, no save

----------


## 3SecondCultist

Despite the appearance of two more of these guardians, you make such quick work of them that they are not once able to swing their weapons. Roian, with an enemy that is close at hand at last, brings his great hammer to bear and turns one of the Hound Archons into meat and pulp. Just as before, the Martyr's body releases bursts of lethal divine light each time it is wounded, scarring the flesh of Asmodeus' high priest. When it falls, another eruption - nigh identical to the first - rips through Roian, leaving deep wounds on the earth and leaving no trace of your foe.

Having learned the painful lesson of engaging these archons up close, Cassiopia and Obsun unleash a barrage of deadly magic from a distance on the last remaining Martyr. The sorceress' twin beams of ice strike true - the second being guided home by Kaulesh at the last minute, a syllable to the powers that be altering its trajectory to hit its target - just as a wave of kaleidoscopic flame washes over it. Barely standing, the last of the hound archons is easy prey for Astioch to finish it off. Now wary of the consequences of victory, he ably ducks behind one of the temple's pillars to avoid any of the resulting blast.

"No no no no no..." Tyrus' face is the very portrait of despair, and the shade's voice babbles at nearly twice the speed it was before. "Like-like many who climb the Final Mountain, the Martyrs are consecrated souls who have cho-chosen to join with Celestia's purest essence. They are this plane's g-g-guardians, charged by the Hebdomad to protect Mercuria's sacred tombs and sites. But that's not all! They share a bond across this realm, an awareness of each other. I-if you've just killed three of them, that means the rest will be coming here! Within minutes!" He clutches Obsun's arm as he takes to the air.

"What should I do?"

*Spoiler: End of Combat*
Show

Well that's it, folks! Sorry for the delay, but the combat is officially over for the time being. Of course, you can choose to stick around and keep fighting more hound archons as they appear, but that's your call. Everyone's hp should be accurate on Roll20 (Roian took *102* damage from the combined blasts, and Astioch took another *17* before healing *4* again for evading the last spell.

Now there's the matter of your next course of action!

----------


## CozJa

At Tyrus words Kaulesh eyes widen and the runes on his head pulsate. "Well, maybe we could get out of here? After all our goal is not to fight an entire war by ourselves."


"As for you... I think you should find Morael, as you can see, things are changing, and new trials are arising. You may believe in Morael's turning away, or not, maybe you should also doubt your place here, after what you witnessed, but your house had always stayed true to its word to the great Morael, until now... until you!"

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Astioch spits out the dust and dirt from the celestial explosion and grins at the others. *"Hmm, a nice welcome from these martyrs"* He then approaches the door that started the fight and kicks open the door to peer inside. A glance at the panicking you man, *"I'd possibly suggest you leave the area lest the martyrs blame you for the death of three of their number."*



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Use 2 x vigour wand on myself
Offer 1 x vigour (33) for someone else



*HPs* 159 / 269  

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13      ---> +4 Nat, -1 Sz = AC 40
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26   
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 


*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours
Righteous Might (+8 Str, +4 Con, LARGE, DR 15/good, +4 Nat AC)


Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3

----------


## MikelaC1

Cassiopia heals Rolan for 150 before giving Tyrus a very suggestive look Or you could tag along with us and I could show you a good time Her hips sway enticingly as she walks past him

*Spoiler: Bluff*
Show

(1d20+40)[*49*]

----------


## Chambers

*Obsun*

*"That's an idea, yeah."* Obsun says and nods to Kaulesh. *"I'm good with leaving also. You can come with us and be our guide or you can wait here to be judged or I can send you somewhere off-plane...actually, can you even leave this plane? I'm not great with cosmologies. Either way, I agree that it's time for us to go."*

*Spoiler*
Show

If the man wants to come Obsun will recast Wind Walk to include him or he'll drop a Gate if there's somewhere off-plane he wants to go. After that, time to jet. No need to wait for the cavalry.

----------


## BelGareth

Sol regards the martyr's with a side glance, they were able gaurdians in their own right, and he longed to test his mettle against a veritable horde of them, but perhaps, another time? no, a missed opportunity, such as it were, there would not be another, but his mission was more important, and more...fulfilling than these...guardians. 

Turning to the team *"We should leave, this was a pleasant distraction, but we have an objective, unless these martyr's can assist us, which I doubt, we should get going."*

*Spoiler*
Show



Solomon
*HP's:* 284/284
*AC:* 42
*FF:* 41 *T:* 17
*Effects:* DR 3/- (6 vs FE), 10/Epic (20 vs FE), Divine Damage Immunity, SR 30, Evasion, +6 vs Divine spells, Woodland stride, Camouflage, Hide in plain site, magical draining attacks (will DC 26 for 1 round), spell healing (heal 2 per spell level), Trophy: Messengers head, Cassiopia's Bicorn (+2 Morale saves/attack/skill checks), righteous wrath of the faithful (+3 morale to damage; +1 extra attack), Celestial Bane Rod (-4 att/dam/saves/skill checks w/60ft)
*Powers/day:* 
LAW devotion 1/1/dayRebuke undead 9/9/dayLay on Hands 60/60/dayImbue Self 3/3/dayDivine Cancellation 7/7/dayAligned Strike 2/2/dayWildshape 6/6/dayNatures Blessing 1/1/dayHealing Touch 1/1/dayFreedom of movement 1/1/dayBelt of Battle 3/3/dayBoots of Speed 10/10/daySteal SLA 1/1/day

----------


## Taelas

Roian thanks Cassie with a nod.

"*Yes, we should leave. There's little point in remaining here,*" he agrees. He doesn't spare Tyrus more than a glance.

----------


## 3SecondCultist

The spirit stares at the building that his family has tended for generations, then turns away from it. You note that Tyrus is trying - and failing - not to gawp at Cassiopia while he listens to Kaulesh and Obsuns counsel. Eventually, the spirit comes to a decision.

"I do not know what your intentions are here, but I know that what I have taken to be truth has been revealed as falsehood. I would like to accompany you, if you will permit it. Perhaps you will show me a different truth, or I will show one to you. Either way, I believe we can help one another." With that, the shade of the man waits patiently for Obsuns spell to take hold, as all six of your bodies transform into amorphous cloud. Tyrus declines the magic, the edges of his self elongating and disappearing into something entirely more ethereal that can fly at your side.

Your path unhindered, you take off once more in search of the valley with the four rivers that should lead you to the stronghold of the Mercy-Bringer. Like before, you keep close to the ground, so as best to avoid attention against the vault of the Golden Heaven. If the odd glimmer of energy is any indication, Tyrus is managing to keep pace with you all even in transit.

Less than fifteen minutes after putting the site of your skirmish behind you, Solomon spies something in the distance: a grey-black blur, tearing across the horizon at an impossible velocity. It looks no larger than Roian, and just for the barest sliver of a moment, Solomon and Kaulesh both spot the outline of wings in profile. It is still moving, moving towards you, until it is almost on top of you. The shape does not stop, passing overhead and beyond before most of your group can even make it out.

The thunder comes in the seconds that follow, a terrible noise and fury as though this entitys presence has ripped the plan apart. Based on its trajectory and your most recent activities, there is only one guess as to the shapes destination.

----------


## MikelaC1

We have a greater overall mission than going back after that thunderclap

----------


## CozJa

"I concur, the goal of leaving a place is leaving behind what happened there, not coming back to it. Besides, we still have business to do"

----------


## BelGareth

*"Hopefully that wasn't one of the Hebdomad...."* Sol says grimly

----------


## DrK

*Astioch*


Seeing the others have no interest Astioch had followed the rest of them as they ascended into the clouds and flew away. he pauses in mid ari as the thunderclap races past, a wry smile on his face. *"That will find little in the way of fun now. We shall see how it can track if it comes after us."* Floating gently he casts his eyes about, then looks at the other warriors. *"Shall we fly in a more mundane form for a while, I do not care to be caught in cloud form if that creature returns to attempt to bring its wrath onto us."*




*Spoiler: OOC*
Show





*HPs* 235 / 269  

*AC*  37   *FF*  37 (_Imp Uncanny Dodge)_ *Touch* 13      
_+5 AC vs Ranged, Good creatures -4 to hit vs Ranged, deflect 1 ranged/round_ 

*Saves* +25 / +24 / +26   
_+5 vs Mind affecting, + 6 vs Spells/Spell like abilities, Mettle, Evasion, Spell eating armour (Heal =SL if save)_ 


*Special Qualities*
Darkvision 60ft
Immunities: Poison, Sleep, Paralysis, Fatigue/Exhaustion, Disease, Ability Damage, Ability Drain, Death effects, Non lethal, Stunning, Precision Damage, Critical Hits
Spell Resistance 30
DR 5/ Bludgeoning
Fire/Acid/Cold/Elec 10
+6 on Opposed Ability Checks

*Active conditions*
Magic vestment (armour) (Shield) = 18 hours
Magic Weapon Greater (Exec' Axe) = 18 hours
Superior Resistance = 24 hours
Heroes Feast (Morale +1 hit, Morale +1 will save, immune fear/poison, 14hps)
Greater mighty wallop (+4 size categories 16 hours [2d6> 8d6 base]) 16 hours


Others: Magic hat: +2 morale to most things
Roian: Wrath of righteous faithful (+3 melee attack and damage, Extra attack)

Item: 20% miss chance
Holy Warrior: +9 damage
Active Stance: swarm tactics (+5 to hit if adjacent to an ally)


*Per day abilities*
Smite Good  1/1 remaining
Save Re-roll 1/1 remaining
Hexblade Curse 1/1 remaining
Deathstrike 1/1 remaining
Turn Undead 16 / 16 remaining
Half Fiend SPA (see sheet)

Belt battle 3/3
Orb mental stats 3/3
Rod physical stats 3/3 



[/QUOTE]

----------

